#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-05
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1067357 was commited to 6.0 too but does not have the "6.0" subitem in the bug, can i fix that (can't find how to do it) or does that need one of you guys?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1067357 in unity (Ubuntu) "Top panel shows "Tauler d&apos;inici" instead of "Taluer d'inici"" [Low,Triaged]
<MCR1> duflu, smspillaz: Hi :) Just wanted to say thanx a lot 4 all the reviews. Good to see those fixes in trunk 8-).
<duflu> MCR1: No worries.
<duflu> And good night
<MCR1> sil2100: Hi :) I bet you know where I can check out those Ubuntu specifix distro-patches (*.patch) files that get applied to lp:compiz and change some of the .xml.in files for example...
<MCR1> *specific
<popey> MCR1, apt-get source <packagename> and look in debian/patches ?
<MCR1> popey: I do not know the source of them
<sil2100> MCR1: hi!
<MCR1> hey
<sil2100> MCR1: for compiz it's either lp:ubuntu/compiz or lp:~compiz-team/compiz/ubuntu
<sil2100> MCR1: these are the distro packaging branches for R
<MCR1> sil2100: Thanks a lot - gotta investigate how this all deb assembly for Compiz exactly works - hard to do without knowledge of those...
<MCR1> sil2100: Seems to be a complicated process ;) (for compiz/unity) at least...
<sil2100> MCR1: well, theoretically the 2 branches I gave you the links to are ready for creating a package - every time there is a compiz release made, we merge in the respective trunk into it and modify the packaging
<sil2100> MCR1: but this will change pretty soon
<sil2100> So no need to familiarize yourself here ;)
<MCR1> sil2100: I just had this problem that for example expo.xml.in gets *tuned* and *upgraded* for Ubuntu only by applying a *.patch file to it
<MCR1> sil2100: This adds options like "X Space", "Y Space" and"Selected Color" to the CCSM tab and also seems to have to change the code itself...
<MCR1> sil2100: These options are nowhere to be found in lp:compiz...
<MCR1> sil2100: Nor is the code responsible for them...
<MCR1> sil2100: See the failure here for example: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1009592-and-1074487-expo-xml-tooltip-fixes/+merge/132754
<MCR1> sil2100: The console says: Applying patch 100_expo_layout.patch - patching file plugins/expo/expo.xml.in
<MCR1> patching file plugins/expo/src/expo.cpp
<MCR1> patching file plugins/expo/src/expo.h
<MCR1> sil2100: so important to find those patches to be able to analyze their code - quite a few of them get applied... :)
<MCR1> Also - this seems to be a Jenkins failure: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-shiftswitcher-one-if-statement-is-enough/+merge/132516
<MCR1> It would be nice if someone could reapprove it...
<sil2100> MCR1: re-approved, that seemed to be an architecture failure
<MCR1> sil2100: yep, thx :)
<MCR1> sil2100: Although even better optimization is possible, maybe another commit ;)
<MCR1> (probably)
<sil2100> Too late!
<MCR1> hehe
<MCR1> its never too late...
<MCR1> ;)
<mhall119> mhr3: ping me when you're around
<mhr3> mhall119, sup
<mhall119> mhr3: hey, we're going to need a way to send scheduling data for TV programs from a Scope to the Dash
<mhall119> which afaik is going to require an extension to the current API
<mhr3> mhall119, there was a talk about this earlier, but yea no work done on it really
<mhall119> mhr3: what should we do to propose an API change?
<conscioususer> tedg: ping
<conscioususer> Trevinho: ping
<tedg> Howdy
<conscioususer> hi Ted
<conscioususer> tedg: I seem to be experiencing two bugs with the unity menubar
<conscioususer> tedg: particularly when using GMenu in my app
<conscioususer> first one is lack of mnemonics, as I wrote here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/115076883960566547239/posts/BYNdKZ5rQtW
<conscioususer> second is that the menu items do not seem to always work... clicking on them have no effect
<tedg> conscioususer, Yeah, the mneumonics don't work with GMenu. It doesn't support them, we have a work around, but it isn't complete.
<conscioususer> is there a work around for app devs?
<tedg> conscioususer, I don't know about the second one... is it reproducable in any way?
<tedg> conscioususer, Not really, the problem is that GMenu doesn't support any communication from the app to the menubar.
<conscioususer> (about the 2nd) seems random :-/ sometimes the menu works, sometimes it does not and I need to restart the app
<conscioususer> and when it does not work, the interesting thing is that the actions are accessible via HUD!
<tedg> conscioususer, Hmm, interesting.  I mean they're different pathways, so that would make sense.
<tedg> conscioususer, I haven't see that... not sure how we'd track it down.
<conscioususer> tedg: from my experience, does not seem to be rare
<conscioususer> tedg: if I close and reopen my app some times, it does not take long until I experience it
<conscioususer> tedg: I'll try to write a mini-example
<conscioususer> tedg: about the first issue, if you complete the fix will it be backported to precise?
<tedg> conscioususer, Uhm, precise I'm not 100% sure.  I think Quantal would be reasonable for sure.
<conscioususer> tedg: hmm, I see
<conscioususer> tedg: ok, i'll work on the example and brb, thanks so far
<Trevinho> conscioususer: just read...
<conscioususer> tedg: still there? I finished the example
<tedg> conscioususer, Ah, cool!
<tedg> conscioususer, Bug number?
<conscioususer> tedg: I didn't file one, I want to make sure I'm not doing something wrong as an app dev first
<conscioususer> tedg: http://www.pasteshare.co.uk/p/3dp/
<conscioususer> tedg: it's quite minimal, an empty window and an app menubar with a quit item
<conscioususer> tedg: if I start the app and quit it repeatedly, sometimes the quit menuitem doesn't work
<conscioususer> tedg: via mouse, i mean... the accelerator seems to always work
<conscioususer> tedg: I'm on quantal
<tedg> conscioususer, Ah, cool.  Have you tried activating the action via dbus and see if that works?
<conscioususer> can you give me a one-liner to test that?
<conscioususer> never did this before... :P
<larsu> conscioususer, you definitely don't want to call gtk_main in the activate handler
<larsu> if you're using GtkApplication, call gtk_application_run in your main
<conscioususer> larsu: I had some problems with doing this in the past...
<tedg> conscioususer, I think this should work: gdbus call --session --dest org.gnome.test --object-path /org/gnome/Test --method org.gtk.Actions.Activate 'app.quit' [] []
<jjohansen> is the regression of the window manager not working after the latest update already known?
<conscioususer> tedg: I had to rename Test to test, but even so it didn't work
<conscioususer> tedg: didn't give any error messages either
<tedg> conscioususer, Hmm, larsu, does that command line look right to you?
<larsu> tedg, conscioususer, it's missing parameters: gdbus call --session --dest org.gnome.test --object-path /org/gnome/test --method org.gtk.Actions.Activate 'quit' [] {}
<tedg> bregma, Are you guys seeing a regression? ^
<larsu> also app.quit --> quit
<conscioususer> tedg larsu hey, it works
 * tedg bitches about the combining of the data in the action name again...
<conscioususer> tedg larsu even when the clicking on the item is not working, the command line works
<tedg> larsu, Thanks!  :-)
<tedg> conscioususer, Ah, okay, so then it's not your app, it's a bug in indicator-appmenu.
<conscioususer> tedg: whew :)
<conscioususer> tedg: for the record, also happening in Precise, tested via Virtualbox
<larsu> same problem on quantal
<larsu> conscioususer, still, you shouldn't use gtk_main and gtk_main_quit when you're using gtkapplication
<larsu> I'll paste you an updated version of your program in a bit
<conscioususer> larsu: thanks... use the "fork this", one of the cool things in pasteshare :)
<larsu> conscioususer, http://www.pasteshare.co.uk/p/3dq/
<larsu> it creates the actions and menu in startup (so that it's only called once)
<larsu> also, it uses g_application_run and g_application_quit
<larsu> also, no need to connect to the destroy event of the window anymore, gtkapplication exits by itself if no windows are visible anymore
<conscioususer> larsu: visible or non-destroyed?
<larsu> conscioususer, sorry, destroye
<larsu> destroyed
<larsu> once more for clarity: it exits when all windows are destroyed :)
<conscioususer> larsu: got it :)
<conscioususer> larsu: where do I put a code to raise a window if the application isn't the primary instance?
<larsu> conscioususer, in activate
<larsu> right now, the activate always creates a new window
<larsu> what you probably want is a call to gtk_window_present if there's already a window floating around
<conscioususer> does get_is_remote works inside activate?
<larsu> no, activate is always called on the primary instance
<conscioususer> then how do I know if I should raise the existing window or go through the initialization process?
<larsu> ask the app if it already has a window with gtk_application_get_windows
<larsu> if yes, present that window
<larsu> if no, create a new one
<conscioususer> all this inside activate?
<larsu> yep
<larsu> http://www.pasteshare.co.uk/p/254/
<conscioususer> larsu: awesome, thanks!
<larsu> conscioususer, yw. GApplication docs have pretty good explanation of how it all fits together: http://developer.gnome.org/gio/stable/GApplication.html#GApplication.description
<larsu> same for GtkApplication: http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkApplication.html#GtkApplication.description
<conscioususer> larsu: yeah, but iirc they don't cover very well handling already opened apps
<conscioususer> larsu: btw, what's the difference between startup and activate?
<larsu> conscioususer, startup is called once on the primary instance, activate is called on the primary instance every time the application is started again
<larsu> i.e. activate is the "ping" by the remote instances
<conscioususer> larsu: I think I'm finally getting the main picture, thanks
<larsu> conscioususer, sure :) Let me know if you have more questions
 * larsu is trying to find that menu bug in the mean time... :(
<conscioususer> larsu: so shouldn't the main window be created during startup?
<larsu> conscioususer, hm, I've never seen this but it certainly makes more sense
<conscioususer> larsu: if I understood correctly being inside activate means being inside the lifecycle of the app
<conscioususer> so it makes sense that when activate starts, windows already exist
<larsu> conscioususer, well, some apps might not want to create windows in all circumstances (e.g. when handling command line arguments)
<conscioususer> larsu: ok, makes sense
<conscioususer> larsu: ok, I have to go now... should I file bug for the menu thing or someone else is on it alread?
<conscioususer> *already
<larsu> conscioususer, please file a bug (I can do it though if you're in a hurry)
<conscioususer> in unity?
<larsu> indicator-appmenu
<conscioususer> larsu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/1075263
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1075263 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Items of a menubar built from GMenu do not always work" [Undecided,New]
<larsu> conscioususer, thanks!
<conscioususer> larsu: will be watching the progress with great interest, obviously :) anything I can do to help, lemme know
<larsu> will do :)
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi :), i hope you noticed the two bamf merge proposals?
<Trevinho> ricotz: hey, yes.. not checked btw yet :)
<ricotz> Trevinho, alright ;)
<Trevinho> ricotz: for the user visible thing, could you please do an unity branch that replaces them as well? :)
<ricotz> Trevinho, hmm, not really :\
<ricotz> Trevinho, btw the inline-debian patch isnt really complete since it is missing 0.3.4
<Trevinho> ricotz: rigth
<Trevinho> right*
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-06
<didrocks> hey Mirv
<didrocks> Mirv: can you have a look at bug #1075375, seems an upgrade issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1075375 in libunity (Ubuntu) "package gir1.2-unity-5.0 6.8.0-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075375
<didrocks> would be nice to investigate it a little bit
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, looking
<didrocks> thanks :)
<MCR1> duflu: Hi :) Thanx 4 the reviews. I've used the default color now: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1070297-no-possibility-to-change-background-outline-color/+merge/132500
<duflu> MCR1: Hi. Yes, you don't need to tell me. I get notified immediately.
<MCR1> duflu: ok, ack :) I thought you've had problems with the launchpad mail not notifying you ;), sry...
<MCR1> mmrazik: Hi :) And thx 4 re-approval.
<mmrazik> MCR1: no problem :)
<MCR1> duflu: Thanks a lot also for the approval. Finally resizeinfo should be tuned 8-)
<mmrazik> MCR1: don't worry about the recent failures. I'm taking care of that.
<MCR1> mmrazik: thx a lot :)
 * didrocks tries another way to deal with parallel and join jobs in jenkins, too hard to track in the API what is doing what
<didrocks> mmrazik|afk: hey, to be able to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/bamf/inline-debian/+merge/132944, can you please remove the packaging branch for it? (and avoid running autoreconf as well)
<didrocks> mmrazik|afk: once done, feel free to flip the swithc
<didrocks> switch*
<mmrazik> didrocks: Ok. I'll do the change and approve.
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks a lot :)
<mhr3> didrocks, will you take care of approving all the inline-debian branches?
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, don't worry with that :)
<didrocks> mhr3: I'm doing one after another first :)
<mhr3> awesomeness
<mmrazik> didrocks: it will take a moment. The job failed. The compiz inline stuff was merged manually and there is one hook which doesn't take the newly creted branch into accout
<mhr3> thx :)
<mmrazik> fginther is looking into it
<mmrazik> but I'm tempted to merge this stuff manually (or after building just the proposed branch somewhere to check it really works)
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, thanks! keep me posted :)
<mterry> mmrazik, hello!  I've been preparing various inline-debian/ branches for unity components that will need their recipes changed to stop pulling in an external packaging branch
<mterry> mmrazik, notably so far, compiz and bamf
<mmrazik> mterry: compiz is in. fginther is checking bamf
<mmrazik> mterry: can you work with fginther on this? He is in US timezone so it should be simpler
<mterry> mmrazik, OK
<fginther> mterry, hello
<mterry> fginther, hi!
<fginther> mterry, just ping me as you get the branches ready, we may have to do these by hand for a bit
<mterry> fginther, yup.  So I have several branches waiting to be approved, but I'll ping you once a human says they're OK.  Only pending branch in that state is bamf
<didrocks> fginther: you did see my note about dropping running autoreconf for those before building the package, isn't it?
<fginther> didrocks, no sorry I missed that. Thanks for updating
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, so you need to: 1. remove the "external packaging bits", and 2. not installing extra rdepends and running autoreconf/creating tarballs anymore
<didrocks> for those packages :)
<fginther> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw, good luck!
<gatox> hi, i'm trying to compile unity (after compiling nux, according to this guide: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/), but i'm always getting stuck at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1337547/ can anyone please give me a hand?
<didrocks> mterry: ok, looking again this afternoon (done a first pass to them this morning). All looks good to me (maybe some missing lenses, like the remote video scope one for instance or the music/file lenses). I assume that you tried them in a chroot to ensure you don't miss gnome-doc-tools and so on?
<mterry> didrocks, yeah I've built all in a chroot
<didrocks> mterry: rocking! Thanks :)
<mterry> didrocks, I haven't gotten to all the lenses yet, yeah
<mterry> didrocks, that's for this morning
<didrocks> mterry: I just conditionnaly +1 one, but didn't change the switch, I'll let you coordinate with fginther :)
 * mterry gets a flood of didrocks reviews in his inbox
<mterry> didrocks, OK
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, did the review this morning, but wanted to talk to you first :)
<didrocks> mterry: thanks for the quick changes! :)
<didrocks> mterry: getting the flood? you are subscribed to all merges now? :-)
<didrocks> (even compiz? :p)
<mterry> didrocks, no, just my merges
<mterry> :)
<didrocks> mterry: this is for this afternoon, right? ;-)
<didrocks> I wonder if we have a team for that: all unity stack only + compiz
<didrocks> mmrazik: do you know? ^
<mterry> fginther, so the following branches are approved but need their jenkins recipe fixed: bamf, dee, libunity, nux, unity-asset-pool, unity-lens-applications, unity-lens-video
<fginther> mterry, got it. I hope to have the recipe scripts fixed shortly
<mmrazik|otp> didrocks: you mean for unity/compiz maintenance?
<didrocks> mmrazik|otp: for the whole unity stack
<mmrazik|otp> didrocks: it should be Stephen and his squad for 13.10
<mmrazik|otp> err
<mmrazik|otp> 13.04
<mmrazik|otp> + some more people (like duflu)
<didrocks> mmrazik|otp: sorry, I meant "team" as "launchpad team" where mterry can subscribe
<mmrazik|otp> didrocks: I don't think so
<didrocks> so that he receives all MR for this stack
<mmrazik|otp> but unity-team and compiz-team should do it
<didrocks> so the only option is to subscribe to every components?
<mmrazik|otp> or maybe not..
<didrocks> mmrazik|otp: can we add him to them?
<mmrazik|otp> didrocks: I fear that is the case :-/
<mterry> didrocks, I can always filter out
<mterry> didrocks, I already have an extensive set of filters, what's 10 more
<didrocks> mterry: as you prefer ;)
<mmrazik|otp> mterry: if you need to be part of some teams just send me a list and I'll make it happen
<mterry> mmrazik|otp, I think just unity-team and compiz-team
<mmrazik|otp> mterry: ok
<mterry> mmrazik|otp, and ~unity-lens-photos (does that really need a separate team?)
<davidcalle> mterry, which team do you suggest, I can change it if needed.
<mterry> davidcalle, the rest of the lens seem to use ~unity-team
<davidcalle> didrocks, who can add people on ~unity-team?
<mterry> davidcalle, apparently mmrazik|otp can
<didrocks> davidcalle: pspmteam I guess, but mmrazik|otp would no more
<mmrazik> yes, it is pspmteam (or whoever is member of that team)
<mmrazik> mterry: only davidcalle can add you to unity-lens-photos
<mmrazik> mterry: other than that you should be member of unity-team and compiz-team
<davidcalle> mterry, didrocks, mmrazik, thanks. So unity-team should be set as the driver or maintainer of the project?
<mmrazik> davidcalle: I actually don't know. If you are the maintainer then the team/owner is probably correct
<mmrazik> I mean the current one
<mterry> davidcalle, looking at https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-files ...
<mterry> davidcalle, pspteam is maintainer, unity-team is driver and owner of trunk
<mmrazik> but the pspmteam indicates PS/Canonical are maintaining and fully owning it
<mmrazik> not sure if that is the case for unity-lens-photos
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's a canonical project, so it should be unity-team
<mmrazik> If we would do the same with lens-photos david would loose the right to upload to trunk
<mmrazik> (I think)
<davidcalle> mmrazik, it's not, I would be fine with it, as long as I'm still able to manage trunk, since I'm pretty much on my own with it
<didrocks> davidcalle: yeah, but we need something like this for the automagic uploading model
<mmrazik> didrocks: what do we need?
<mmrazik> wouldn't it be enough if some bot/user is part of ~unity-lens-photos?
<mmrazik> I actually start to be a bit confused :) So don't worry too much about my suggestions..
<didrocks> mmrazik: I don't see why unity-lens-photos should be different from any other officially supported lens
<didrocks> mmrazik: I'm all for consistency, so unity-team would make sense has the owner, or at least, being part of ~unity-lens-photos
<didrocks> to have similar right without loosing david having rights on those
<davidcalle> didrocks, that would work indeed, I'm adding unity-team to the photos lens team, unless someone adds me or the photos lens team to unity-team.
<didrocks> davidcalle: let's do that for now :) I'm sure you will be soon in the unity-team, and then, we can revisit :)
<mmrazik> the thing that concerns me is that unity-team has only canonical employees as members and I wouldn't be surprised if somebody is relying on that fact
<didrocks> mmrazik: non virtual ppa, yeah, it's relying on that
<mmrazik> yes... arm builds..
<davidcalle> didrocks, mmrazik, ok, then I'm adding the unity-team to the photos lens team. Welcome, we have beer and cookies :)
<didrocks> thanks davidcalle
<davidcalle> didrocks, np
<mterry> davidcalle, :)
<mterry> fginther, unity-lens-photos also needs jenkins fixups
<fginther> mterry, will add it to the list
<MCR1> Hi :) Anyone able to drag launcher icons with recent trunk version of Unity ? (staging PPA/Quantal)
<MCR1> Here Unity crashes immediately...
<MCR1> & another question: Why is Compiz not updated anymore in unity-team/staging PPA ?
<MCR1> Compiz is still on r3450, but latest should be r3453...
<MCR1> sil2100: Can you help me with those questions above ^^ ?
<sil2100> MCR1: let me read up
<fginther> MCR1, the compiz switch to inline packaging is probably the culprit
<fginther> the autolanding/dput scripts need some work to get this going again
<MCR1> yes, I think so also as it is r3451...
<fginther> fginther, I'm working on it
<MCR1> fginther: Is someone working on that ?
<MCR1> ah cool - great thanks :)
<sil2100> MCR1: it seems you need to be patient ;)
<MCR1> sil2100: Unfortunately patience is not something I have a lot of ;)
<MCR1> sil2100: & I think reporting issues early is better than late...
<MCR1> or never...
<fginther> MCR1, sil2100: the jenkins autolanding server is down at the moment, so I can't give you much at the moment
<MCR1> fginther: Thanks, no problem - just wanted to make sure someone's aware of it (even better if you are already fixing it...) 8-)
<fginther> MCR1, no problem. sometimes these things do slip through...
<conscioususer> larsu: ping
<larsu> conscioususer, hey
<conscioususer> larsu: have some mins? I need some extra help with gtkapplication :)
<larsu> conscioususer, I found the problem to the bug you filed yesterday: wait 5 seconds before restarting your app, then it works :)
<larsu> (don't ask)
<larsu> (yes, a fix is coming)
<larsu> sure, I've got some time :)
<conscioususer> larsu: great! meanwhile I'll remember the 5 sec advice :)
<conscioususer> larsu: I've been trying to use the command-line signal, but I'm missing something
<conscioususer> http://www.pasteshare.co.uk/p/GA/
<conscioususer> larsu: I need this to make Desktop Actions work on primary instances
<conscioususer> larsu: this example I pasted *almost* works, but a secondary instance does not return after pinging the primary instance, it freezes
<conscioususer> larsu: the ping does work, though, with the correct command line being sent
<larsu> conscioususer, weird, let me try it otu
<larsu> *out
<conscioususer> larsu: I'm doing what the docs said, using the HANDLES_COMMAND_LINE flag and connecting to the command-line signal
<conscioususer> larsu: so apparently there's nothing *obviously* wrong, right? :)
<larsu> conscioususer, yeah, what you're doing looks right to me
<larsu> I'm trying to find the issue right now ...
<conscioususer> larsu: seems to big to be a gtk or pygobject bug too...
<conscioususer> *too
<larsu> conscioususer, yeah... some dbus method doesn't seem to be returning properly, which seems to keep the launcher instance awake
<larsu> desrt, any idea what this could be ^^  ( http://www.pasteshare.co.uk/p/GA/ )
<devnewbee> Hey there. sorry for interruption. where in the code do I find the invokation of the dashboard of the unityshell, when cliked  on the button? thanks.
<bschaefer> devnewbee, BFBLauncherIcon.cpp:90
<bschaefer> unity/launcher/BFBLauncherIcon.cpp
<devnewbee> I assume your talking about the OnOverlayShown method?
<bschaefer> no
<bschaefer> ubus_manager_.SendMessage(UBUS_PLACE_ENTRY_ACTIVATE_REQUEST, g_variant_new("(sus)", "home.lens", dash::NOT_HANDLED, ""));
<bschaefer> sends a ubus message to DashController
<bschaefer> which then shows the dash
<bschaefer> but the Activate function is what gets called when you click on the icon in the launcher
<devnewbee> cool. so at this point the icon is already identified and the dash is actually called by "home.lens"?
<bschaefer> well that home.lens is the lens that gets started ie the default. The message that gets sent/received by the DashController is UBUS_PLACE_ENTRY_ACTIVATE_REQUEST
<fginther> mterry, just an update, the server handling the merger testing is down, so I'm mostly stuck. Hopefully it will be up again soon
<mterry> fginther, OK
<devnewbee> bschaefer: IC. thank you so far. far more clear now. is there a code documentation somewhere?
<bschaefer> sadly no :(
<devnewbee> ooooh.
<bschaefer> at lease not that im aware of
<larsu> conscioususer, looks like you found a bug in GApplication, the CommandLine dbus call doesn't return a value. I wonder why this didn't turn up earlier...
 * larsu might be wrong, though
<devnewbee> ok maybe you can give me just a little hint on what Id like to do.
<conscioususer> larsu: I'll take this as a sign of how many people are actually using GtkApplication to its full power
<bschaefer> possibly :)
<larsu> conscioususer, yeah :(  Someone's gotta start....
<devnewbee> When an icon is hovered, then it shall be checked whether there is a "group" and open tiny dashlike view with those.
<conscioususer> larsu: so this would also happen if I wrote the example in C?
<devnewbee> bschaefer: so what woudl I need to look at for this?
<larsu> conscioususer, afaics, yes. I'm trying that right now
<bschaefer> devnewbee, a grouping of icons in the launcher?
<bschaefer> or the icon it self is a grouping
<bschaefer> devnewbee, either way, you'll need to look into LaucherIcon.cpp under mouse_enter signals
<bschaefer> mouse_move
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :) Do you have time for a short test of a Expo fix (I could even provide a binary for it, so you would not need to compile...) ?
<conscioususer> larsu: damn, I guess I'll have to do some ugly stuff to allow different actions from secondary instances
<devnewbee> bschaefer: Im not sure what you meant by that difference. the icon just offers on click other launchericons(the actual apps for that group, e.g. system, editors or so)
<bschaefer> MCR1, hello, what kind of fix? plus I can just merge to a branch and compile it as easily as well
<bschaefer> devnewbee, on which click? activate icon is on left mouse click, and quicklist is on the right mouse click...
<MCR1> bschaefer: Thanks :) - I fixed the broken Expo animations - here is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix875311-expo-fadeandzoom-and-vortex-animations-black-screen/+merge/132731
<bschaefer> devnewbee, either way, LauncherIcon.cpp is what handles mouse events for the icons
<devnewbee> bschaefer: well. a left click to open a quicklist with real icon sotospeak :)
<bschaefer> devnewbee, though you might have to look at LauncherController as well because LaucherIcon only knows about individual icons
<bschaefer> MCR1, ill take a look
<conscioususer> larsu: I guess I'll have to register the application, check get_is_remote and activate an action if it's remote
<conscioususer> larsu: and call run if it's not remote
<MCR1> bschaefer: I am currently using the .compiz-1 directory to test Compiz plug-in fixes...
<desrt> conscioususer: crikey
<desrt> what the heck are you doing? :)
<devnewbee> bschaefer: ok. Ill check that. a hint how to replicate a little horizontal board for those icons?
<desrt> why are you trying to do HANDLES_COMMAND_LINE?
<larsu> desrt, is gapplicationimpl-dbus.c:173 missing a g_dbus_method_invocation_return_value?
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm Ill try to look at that later, as im working on something that I would rather not have to deal with compiz atm haha :)
<desrt> larsu: no.
<desrt> the reply is sent when the GApplicationCommandLine instance is finalized
<bschaefer> devnewbee, horizontal board?
<MCR1> bschaefer: I just put the compiled binary from build/plugins/plugin-name compiz source dir to .compiz-1/plugins in ~ and run setsid unity to test :)
<desrt> this allows the invoking instance to do things like waiting to exit until the document that was opened by that commandline to close
<conscioususer> desrt: my app has a command line parameter that should be considered regardless if the app is already running or not
<MCR1> bschaefer: But no stress...
<desrt> *was closed
<MCR1> bschaefer: ofc :)
<larsu> desrt, makes sense, but then why does the pasted example not return from the launcher?
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, but it takes time haha
<desrt> larsu: perhaps python is not releasing the object?
 * bschaefer needs coffee and to finish working on something else
<devnewbee> bschaefer: well yes. the offerend appicons should be displayed on a board, like the launcherbar itself or the dashboard looks like.
<desrt> tying the exiting of the remote to the lifecycle of the commandline object was a pretty lame thing for me to do...
<desrt> it should have been an explicit call
<devnewbee> bschaefer: a square with transparent background woudl do it.
<bschaefer> devnewbee, weelll to do that you need to look into Nux
<bschaefer> devnewbee, and Views
<bschaefer> and how to generate a blur texture
<conscioususer> desrt: should we ping pitti?
<desrt> conscioususer: ideally you should break the commandline arguments out on the remote side
<desrt> and send action invocations
<bschaefer> digging around anything View, like DashView, HudView will have bits of that, along with OverlayRenderer
<conscioususer> desrt: are actions called only on the primary instance?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> if you invoke an action from the remote instance it will land on the primary side
<desrt> ditto activate()
<desrt> and open()
<conscioususer> desrt: oh. so that'll be easier than I thought
<conscioususer> desrt: no get_is_remote needed
<desrt> conscioususer: no.  definitely not.
<desrt> this is a mistake that a lot of former libunique users make
<larsu> desrt, you're right about python. It works fine from C. It's quite confusing, though
<desrt> larsu: i think we need some explicit exit() API
<larsu> conscioususer, so this is a pygi issue, but I guess you have a different solution for now
<desrt> i'll make a bug about that
<larsu> desrt, agreed, thanks
<conscioususer> larsu: it seems to, yeah
<conscioususer> *so
<devnewbee> bschaefer:  thanks a  lot . I'll come back if necessary.
<desrt> oh lookie here
<bschaefer> devnewbee, np! and good luck!
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=682331
<ubot5> Gnome bug 682331 in gapplication "GApplication in Garbage Collected environments would benefit from a g_application_command_line_exit() to enable remote instances to exit." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<devnewbee> bye
<conscioususer> larsu: GtkApplication is not the boogeyman I thought it was after all
<devnewbee> bschaefer: yea . bye.
<larsu> conscioususer, yeah it's pretty cool once you get out of the libunique thinking :)
<conscioususer> another bug to subscribe to...
 * desrt feels like fixing this bug today
<larsu> desrt, also: why is command-line called for apps that have HANDLES_COMMAND_LINE set but no arguments are given?
<conscioususer> larsu: ok, once that gmenumodel thing is fixed, polly gtk3 will be again on the right track :)
<desrt> larsu: because no arguments is just a special case of n arguments?
<desrt> would be quite odd to imagine the opposite, i think
<conscioususer> desrt, larsu: thanks a lot to you both, I can go on now and I learned a lot :)
<larsu> conscioususer, I don't have time anymore to fix it today, I'll try to fix it tomorrow morning. Also the mnemonic thing, that's just a missing call to gtk_label_set_use_underline
<larsu> desrt, usually you call activate when no args are given...
<desrt> larsu: or open when args are given
<larsu> yeah
<desrt> commandline is the way of saying "i want to deal with this"
<larsu> hm, okay
<conscioususer> larsu: take your time :)
<desrt> all of this magic is in the default implementation of local_command_line
<desrt> you can override that and do whatever you want
<desrt> HANDLES_COMMAND_LINE doesn't even have any meaning outside of that function
<conscioususer> larsu: btw, if it's just such a harmless change, maybe it could qualify for a precise SRU?
<larsu> conscioususer, I'm not on the release team, but we can certainly try. Note that this only really effects you as a developer: most users won't stop and restart polly in < 5 seconds
<conscioususer> larsu: oh, I was referring to the mnemonic thing
<conscioususer> larsu: the 5 seconds thing, I have no idea if the fix seems harmless or not :)
<larsu> conscioususer, oh! Ya, that's a fix in gtk... that's much harder to get a SRU for
<larsu> actually, I could do the fix in indicator-appmenu for now...
<desrt> hmmmmmmm
<desrt> this bug is difficult to fix
<seb128> larsu, do you call me hard to work with there?!
<larsu> seb128, never! :)
<seb128> yeah yeah
<seb128> but yeah, the less GTK uploads to do the happier I am ;-)
<larsu> seb128, I know, I just didn't want to get conscioususer's hopes up before talking to you ;)
<larsu> didrocks, argh, which one??? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/718926/comments/26
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 718926 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Some apps don't integrate to appmenu after having their windows closed" [High,Fix released]
 * larsu wonders if this is still an issue in bamf. the workaround in indicator-appmenu is buggy
<mterry> mardy, poke about building unity-lens-gdocs.  I'm hitting an error like "xgettext: error while opening "../unity-scope-gdocs.application.in.h" for reading: No such file or directory"   Have you seen that before?
<didrocks> larsu: it was fixed shortly after, hence the no reference to bug # IIRC
<didrocks> larsu: but with every info old from 7 month, my memory can turn ugly ;)
<larsu> didrocks, cool, thanks! (I'm fine with you not writing down bug numbers if you remember all of them ;) )
<larsu> seb128, is a indicator-appmenu SRU for this kind of stuff okay?
<seb128> larsu, is that a real world issue or just a "if close and run it again in the next 5 seconds"
<larsu> seb128, it's even better: close it and run it again in the next 5 seconds *and* have X give it the same xid
<larsu> (which happens more often than one might think)
<larsu> but yeah, I admit it's quite an edge case
<seb128> larsu, I wouldn't bother SRUing that alone in a nonLTS
<seb128> larsu, it might be good to batch with some extra fixes when we get some
<larsu> seb128, right
<MCR1> Another fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix-1075578-workspacenames-flickering-during-display/+merge/133124
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-07
<dholbach> hello everybody
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey
<dholbach> didrocks just sent me here to talk to trevinho and andyrock about my tomboy note which does not turn up in alt-tab or the unity launcher - but it seems they're not around - anyone else interested in this or any debug info I might have?
<Mirv> dholbach: I pinged trevinho so he might join here at some point
<dholbach> thanks Mirv
<popey> dholbach, 12.10 or 12.04?
<popey> dholbach, i have had tomboy not come to the front sometimes, not had the alt-tab issue though recently
<dholbach> popey, 12.10
<seb128> dholbach, is that happening all the time or is that a one time thing?
<dholbach> seb128, I don't think I ever saw it before, but it's happening right now
<seb128> dholbach, popey: I doubt it's due to tomboy, rather a bamf/unity issue that happens sometime ... I had xchat not listed during UDS, I showed that to didrocks who said he got that issue sometimes as well
<dholbach> I just fear that if I restart my session it will all be fine again, so I thought to best debug it now
<didrocks> yeah, confirming, not limited to tomoby
<didrocks> tomboy*
<didrocks> dholbach: right, would be interesting to have Trevinho online
<dholbach> brb
<popey> oh sure, I appreciate it's not limited to tomboy, but there's some specific tomboy related window raising things that I haven't seen with other apps too
<Daviey> 3muppet11
<didrocks> Daviey: time to change your password? :p
<Zhenech> Daviey, hi root
<Daviey> didrocks: thankfully, it wasn't a password :)
<didrocks> heh
<kamstrup> Hey larsu - did you see the thread on Gtk's upcoming notifications API? There's some stuff there that could be quite relevant for your current endaevours
<kamstrup> larsu: on gtk-devel
<larsu> kamstrup, I did see the original message and the design spec, haven't looked at the responses yet. Thanks for the pointer!
<mvo> unity trunk fails for me to build for me in quantal - known issue? or excepted
<jaaso> Same issue, I have problem with this line BGHash.cpp  "DECLARE_LOGGER(logger, "unity.bghash");"
<jaaso> Did you build nux ?
<mvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1339512/
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> same line
<didrocks> as usual, ensure you have latest nux (and compiz) :)
<jaaso> I have laterst nux
<jaaso> so I need I guess and build latest compiz :/
<mvo> heh :)
 * mvo is missing the latest nux
<gatox> good morning!
<conscioususer> mpt: ping
<Trevinho> dholbach: I've been told you've some bamf issues... what's up?
<dholbach> ciao Trevinho
<dholbach> Trevinho, my tomboy note does not turn up in alt-tab or the unity launcher
<dholbach> nautilus earlier too
<jaaso> didrocks, sorry for bothering you. I installed laterst compiz but again have same issue.
<dholbach> Trevinho, any debug info you might need?
<didrocks> jaaso: I think you should ask bregma once he's online, he's probably more aware than I on that (and I don't really have the time to look at it today, sorry)
<jaaso> ok, thanks
<bregma> jaaso, sounds like some recent nux logger changes haven't propagated into unity yet:  our automated daily builds have been down for a few days so it hasn't shown up as a failure yet
<jaaso> Ah :(
<bregma> the builders were fixed a few hours ago, so if there's a mismatch it will show up in a bit
<dholbach> Trevinho, or is there somebody else I should ping about this?
<dholbach> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/1075952 ← anything I should add?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1075952 in bamf (Ubuntu) "tomboy/ubuntu-bug/nautilus not showing up in alt-tab/unity launcher" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> Trevinho, popey: Using the split-screen view (left half firefox and left half tomboy) brought tomboy back to alt-tab and the unity launcher. :-/
<dholbach> so I'm afraid my test case is gone for debugging
<gatox> dholbach, bregma could it be that the unity compilation is broken?
<gatox> it seems that BGHash is trying to use logger which should be included from NuxCore, but it says that is not declared
<jaaso> I like that now panel height is in unity-shared folder. Latest release that I was hacking was 11.04 and panel_height was a messy and all over code.
<Trevinho> dholbach: oh, sorry I had some troubles... Checking now
<Trevinho> dholbach: could be possible that bamfdaemon crashed?
<Trevinho> dholbach: in that case it could take some time to reload until unity don't call it again...
<didrocks> hey fginther, you are doing the other components now that bamf is fixed?
<didrocks> fginther: basically the whole unity stack is now approved
<fginther> didrocks, yes, I'm moving on to the other pieces now that bamf has landed
<fginther> didrocks, I'm working from the list provided by mterry
<didrocks> fginther: tell me once done, there is more that I approved (unity for instance + some other lenses)
<fginther> didrocks, will do
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> bregma: hey! I think you saw my comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/lp1066788.cairo-text-stitching/+merge/131365 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/lp893140.launcher-icon-feedback/+merge/131576
<didrocks> bregma: can you please refresh your team on the fact that it's critical that every merge that needs testing now have automated tests and no more manual ones for the automated upload trend?
<didrocks> bregma: btw, I have the list of all unity components if you are not subscribed to all MR yet ;)
<bregma> I seem to be subscribed to more than I can keep up with
<didrocks> bregma: that's a sign you are just subscribed to what you need :)
<didrocks> bregma: and also that you need better email filtering server-side!
<bregma> or your superhuman powers
<didrocks> bregma: it's called "n" on google products or even on thunderbird! :p
<dholbach> Trevinho, nothing in /var/crash
<fginther> didrocks, Is there a need to retain the precise packages under unity-team/staging ppa? We hit a storage limit and removing the old packages is a quick fix.
<didrocks> fginther: current precise package should go the unity-team/sru already, you can remove all old cruft I think
<didrocks> to*
<fginther> didrocks, that's what mmrazik and I thought. thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> fginther: I think we should at some point just do a script to clean the ppa, like removing all unpublished (superseeded) packages for instance
<didrocks> fginther: I'll need it anyway for the daily upload, will share it with you
<fginther> didrocks, that would be excellent, thanks
<fginther> didrocks, FYI: unity-team/staging is full due to an lp issue, so all dputs are failing. I'll continue landing the inline packaging changes, then dput them to the PPA when the storage issue is resolved.
<didrocks> fginther: perfect, thanks for the notice :)
<mterry> didrocks, what did you mean about 'make dist' in unity's merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/inline-debian/+merge/133121
<didrocks> mterry: so, cmake doesn't have a "dist" support
<didrocks> mterry: make dist in unity and compiz are handled manually
<didrocks> it's basically "exporting everything that bzr versionned"
<mterry> fginther, last modules to be added to the jenkins-fixup queue: unity, unity-lens-files, unity-lens-music, unity-lens-shopping, unity-lens-gdocs, and unity-scope-video-remote
<didrocks> using bzr export
<didrocks> mterry: you probably want to filter the debian/ dir
<mterry> didrocks, ah...  hm
 * didrocks sees --filters
<didrocks> mterry: no hurry, you can do that in another MR
<fginther> mterry, ack
<mterry> fginther, thanks!
<didrocks> fginther: in case you didn't see it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-asset-pool/inline-debian/+merge/132981
<didrocks> fginther: btw, I don't see the armfh failing, did you enable it?
<mterry> didrocks, fginther: I assumed that failure was because the recipe didn't get fixed up?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, it's purely internal to the merge system
<fginther> didrocks, are you referring to unity-asset-pool armhf?
<fginther> didrocks, the general answer is that arm builds are still only enabled for a handful of branches until we can improve the throughput
<didrocks> fginther: do you know when this will happen? it's a dependency to have automated daily upload of the stack
<fginther> didrocks, let me discuss with Martin, I'll get back to you
<didrocks> fginther: thanks ;)
<fginther> mterry, nux/inline-debian failed during make check: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1340370/
<fginther> mterry, is this a packaging issue?
<mterry> fginther, possibly?   Let me play with that again.  I was able to build it locally as I recall
<fginther> mterry, autolanding is done inside a pbuilder chroot if that helps you any
<mterry> fginther, cool, that's what I use too
<fginther> mterry, it also uses a hook script to trigger 'make check-headless' and 'make check' after the build
<mterry> fginther, that's probably what I missed.  That should be part of the standard build, eh?
<fginther> mterry, yes, that would be ideal
<mterry> fginther, these hook scripts expect the packaging to install all the necessary packages for 'make check'?
<mterry> fginther, I'm not seeing libgtest-dev in debian/control either, but it seems to be available during your make check-headless output...  so something is installing it
<fginther> mterry, the hook scripts do install the following as a workaround for packages that don't automatically enable tests: libgtest-dev google-mock dbus-test-runner xvfb dbus-x11 at-spi2-core
<mterry> fginther, yeah, I think you need to add a couple to the mix until we land in-package-testing branches
<mterry> let me get the names
<fginther> mterry, I can try that
<mterry> fginther, libboost-filesystem1.49-dev and libboost-system1.49-dev
<mterry> fginther, I think that's it?
<fginther> mterry, I'll give it a try in a bit and get back to you
<mterry> fginther, er and libboost-dev and libxtst-dev
<didrocks> mterry: it was a hook installing it, but as we are going to run the check now during build (and everything should be in main), please add them :)
<mterry> didrocks, did you mention there was a nice debhelper way to build with flavors?  (ala DEB_MAKE_FLAVORS)
<didrocks> libboost-* are in universe though IIRC
<mterry> didrocks, that's for a separate branch though.  Like I said in one of the merge requests, these packaging branches are hard to review (everything is marked as new changes), so I want to keep delta down to a minimum
<didrocks> mterry: hum, not recently, at least, I remember to have read something on planet debian or ubuntu
<mterry> didrocks, I'd be happy to propose new branches to enable tests
<didrocks> mterry: yeah yeah, I'm fine with a separate branch :)
<mterry> didrocks, hmm, good point about universe too.  that will need some mir work
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, for only build-dep test, should be fine
<fginther> mterry, FYI nux make check is passing now
<mterry> fginther, awesome
<mterry> fginther, is that nux jenkins failure a real one?
<fginther> I just filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/1076129
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1076129 in Nux "nux autolanding builds encounter make check-headless failures on i386 builds" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> mterry, it looks like enabling tests exposed a latent issue. I'm going to disable make check to land your branch, then enable it for future MPs
<mterry> k
<fginther> mterry, question regarding unity-lens-applications inline MP. Why was 6.0 series not used as the basis for the package version (MP is using 5.12.0)
<mterry> fginther, probably a mistake on my part
<mterry> fginther, I can redo tomorrow
<mterry> thanks for the catch
<fginther> I caught it after the merge :-(
<mterry> oh
<mterry> Well, I can update it tomorrow then  :)
<fginther> that's fine. the only issue is that it's being rejected from the unity-team/staging ppa.
<fginther> Which is not an issue at this time (the ppa still has a copy)
<fginther> mterry, please also check that compiz has the right version. I saw a similar ppa rejection message there
<mterry> fginther, hrm.  OK.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-08
<dmj_nova1> Does anyone know exactly what widgets are supported in app indicators?
<thumper> dmj_nova1: charles may be able to help there
<thumper> dmj_nova1: but past his EOD I think
<thumper> dmj_nova1: depending on your TZ, lars could help when he gets up (europe time)
<tsdgeos> is there any way other than logginout+login to clear a program that obviously is not running from the launcher?
<dmj_nova1> larsu: Do you know exactly what widgets are supported in app indicators?
<larsu> dmj_nova1, no, sorry, I don't
<Mirv> tsdgeos: possibly alt+f2 unity and/or killing/restarting bamfdaemon
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah restarting unity worked, now let me see if i can reproduce how to get that ghost in there
<tsdgeos> which obviously i can't :-/
<tsdgeos> Mirv: what about this simple thingie? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/initialize_using_nofilters_background/+merge/132298
<Mirv> tsdgeos: looks good
<Mirv> it's then read from style
<ppd> hi, quick question: Is the current shortcut behaviour of unity desired? I can't define shortcuts as a single keypress. I always need a modifier too. So is this by design or just a bug?
<mterry> fginther, hello!  So about the PPA upload issues: you were right about unity-lens-applications having out-of-date packaging, and I have a merge out there for that.  But compiz looks up to date to me
<fginther> mterry, thanks for checking on compiz. I wasn't sure about that one, it just looked 'different'
<mterry> didrocks, what's the protocol for reviews?  How many approvals before the branch can be marked as approved?  (And does that happen automatically by a bot or manually?)
<didrocks> mterry: one sec, in a hangout, be back then :)
<didrocks> mterry: oh just one
<didrocks> mterry: someone need to change the big switch though
<mterry> didrocks, OK.  I'll mark a couple build modernization branches then
<didrocks> mterry: sure :)
<mterry> didrocks, and once the big switch is pulled, the bot takes over, right?
<didrocks> mterry: I didn't push them for all as I wasn't sure that after the first merge, everything was all right on jenkins side
<didrocks> mterry: yep :)
<didrocks> mterry: btw, reproposed: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/dee/add_python_3/+merge/133491
<didrocks> hey bregma
<bregma> hey didrocks
<didrocks> bregma: did you see bug #132978?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 132978 in Open Library "timestamp is missing the tdb.log" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132978
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> bug #1076129 rather
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1076129 in Nux "nux autolanding builds encounter make check-headless failures on i386 builds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076129
<bregma> saw it, looks like some bad assumptions somewhere
<didrocks> bregma: do you have someone working on it?
<didrocks> either fixing the test or the code :)
<didrocks> mterry: looking at libunity again, one sec
<bregma> my team is studiously avoiding touching nux except where necessary to fix our bugs
<bregma> so we don't tread on other people's toes
<bregma> so no, I don;t have anoyone looking at that issue
<mterry> didrocks, bregma: I looked at that, it's a floating point rounding error
<mterry> Not sure how to fix yet
<didrocks> bregma: didn't we assign someone to nux in your team? is anyone looking at it?
<didrocks> mterry: at STR_EQUAL? comparaison?
<didrocks> bregma: I'm concerned that nobody in the 13.04 team isn't actively looking at nux
<bregma> didrocks, nobody is on nux in my team because of INFORMATION REDACTED
<mterry> didrocks, the rounding isn't happening in the test code, but rather in (for at least one of the failures) AnimateValue.
<didrocks> mterry: ah…
<bregma> bugs in nux need to go to Tim's team right now
<mterry> didrocks, so it's not as simple as switching EQ to FLOAT_EQ or whatever.  And it happens in template-based code so it's hard to specifically say "round from float to int"
<didrocks> mterry: ok, it was my bet
<bregma> sounds like the animation code has some serious flaws, 'cos floating point results can be very different on arm vs. intel, too
<didrocks> mterry: removed the override and pushed, that's what happen when you try different parameters to filter and nothing worked :p
<didrocks> mterry: thanks
<mterry> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/dee/modern-build/+merge/133344 seems like a recipe failure
<fginther> mterry, you are correct. It should be fixed now and re-approved.
<didrocks> mterry: so failure on libunity here
<mterry> didrocks, :(
<didrocks> mterry: oh, I build with -j…
<didrocks> let me look at the exec first
<didrocks> (shouldn't impact tests though)
<didrocks> ls -l ./test/python/bug-1062331.py
<didrocks> -rw-rw-r-- 1 pbuilder pbuilder 263 Nov  8 14:40 ./test/python/bug-1062331.py
<didrocks> mterry: ^
<didrocks> so definitively not executable in my pbuilder
<mterry> hm
<mterry> because I think it tries to exec them directly
<mterry> yeah it does
<didrocks> yeTESTS = bug-1062331.py extras.py
<didrocks> so yeah, that's what should happen
<mterry> didrocks, so if they aren't executable, that's your problem.  Are they executable outside the pbuilder?
<didrocks> hum, they are
<didrocks> in the branch I took from you
<didrocks> but not when I bzr bd --builder pdebuild
<didrocks> how do you use pbuilder? you don't have that issue?
<didrocks> mterry: (and python3 was already as build-dep, I think you saw that changing back the status :p)
<mterry> didrocks, yeah I think I commented too
<mterry> didrocks, sorry, brain fair
<mterry> brain fart even
<didrocks> mterry: still relying on email and launchpad is slower on that :)
<didrocks> mterry: no worry! you did some amazing job with all those MR! :)
<mterry> didrocks, thanks.  Not done yet though!  :)
<didrocks> a lot done :)
<mterry> didrocks, about libunity, I use my pbuilder-scripts, which call pbuilder directly without bzr bd
<didrocks> mterry: ah, maybe that's the difference, let me try
<didrocks> ah, doesn't work so well with split mode though :p
<didrocks> mterry: I'm afraid the same will happen on the merger then
<didrocks> mterry: same with plain pdebuild for me, do you know of anything that can strip those? I looked again at my .devscript and .pbuilderrc but don't see anything
<mterry> didrocks, no.  it's in the upstream tarball which normally (like, via 'make dist' style) keeps them
<mterry> didrocks, I mean, "in the upstream source"
<mterry> didrocks, wait, I use pdebuild too
<didrocks> yeah, I wonder why I'm seeing something different here…
<didrocks> mterry: you pbuilder are created with the buildd environment, right?
<mterry> yes.  but that shouldn't affect this I shouldn't think
<didrocks> I don't think so as well, just trying to find the eventual difference :)
<didrocks> grrr, when you resubmit a MR, it ignores the commit message…
<didrocks> mterry: seems seb128 has the same issue with pdebuild. Do you have time to look at why? (I can look, but surely not today, maybe tomorrow morning)
<seb128> just for the record I didn't use pdebuild
<seb128> but I logged into pbuilder and did a debuild manually there (like to do that because it doesn't wipe my env when the build ends)
<didrocks> seb128: brz bd --builder pdebuild isn't the command I gave you?
<mterry> didrocks, I can try...  I have to do sponsoring today and I'm out tomorrow, so might not get to it, but no biggie.  Just the libunity merge is held up by it
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<seb128> didrocks, well, I assumed you wanted a build in pbuilder rather than the exact command ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, so I sticked to my usual workflow ;-)
<didrocks> mterry: no worry, just drop me an email if you can't do it today, so that I remind to do that tomorrow :)
<didrocks> seb128: well, I think that's close enough to pdebuild anyway
<seb128> yeah
 * didrocks goes back to the automation/jenkins/launchpad party
<mterry> didrocks, well no...  pbuilder won't magically destroy the executable bit, but when pdebuild bundles up the source, it might very well
<mterry> didrocks, seb128: so those two very well might give different results
<mterry> (I mean, logging into pbuilder won't destroy the executable bit)
<seb128> # ./test-vala
<seb128> ...
<mterry> unless you only have +x for your user/group and not root?
<seb128> Error spawning command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=59e939bd4642e27890eb8f84509bcf30 --binary-syntax --close-stderr': Child process exited with code 1 (g-spawn-exit-error-quark, 1)
<seb128> unity-launcher.c: line 1250
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: running tests under dbus-test-runner seems to work
<seb128> you should do that
<mterry> oh...  so your error wasn't related to the executable bit?
<seb128> mterry, no, mine it's "Unable to connect to session bus: Could not connect: Connection refused"
<mterry> Three people, three different results.  :)
<seb128> mterry, indicator-sync already use dbus-test-runner if you want an example
<seb128> override_dh_auto_test:
<seb128>         dbus-test-runner -m 300 -t dh_auto_test
<seb128> basically
<mterry> sure...  I don't see that error so I didn't think it was needed...
<seb128> mterry, do you have a session bus in your pbuilder?
<mterry> seb128, I don't know why I would
<seb128> mterry, it's weird that the tests work without one for you
<mterry> seb128, agreed (I didn't notice they needed dbus so I didn't ask questions).  I'll look at the branch again later
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: vala tests success for me with
<seb128> override_dh_auto_test:
<seb128> 	dbus-test-runner -t dh_auto_test
<seb128> but then the python ones fail
<seb128> /bin/bash: line 9: ./bug-1062331.py: Permission denied
<seb128> task-0: FAIL: bug-1062331.py
<dmj_nova1> charles: Do you know what widgets can be put in app indicators?
<seb128> same for extras.py
<mterry> seb128, aha!  that was the permissions issue that we were looking into
<mterry> seb128, it seems that the executable bit is lost for some reason
<seb128> you shouldn't rely on it, just call python test.py...?
<seb128> mterry, didrocks: well "the executable bit is lost for some reason" is an obvious reason
<seb128> mterry, didrocks: you have those files in the diff.gz and diff doesn't handle permissions
<seb128> dpkg-source: warning: executable mode 0775 of 'test/python/bug-1062331.py' will not be represented in diff
<mterry> seb128, why are they in diff.gz?  they should be in orig.tar.gz
<mterry> seb128, does split mode put everything in a diff?
<seb128> mterry, because
<seb128> $ tar tzf libunity_6.10.0.orig.tar.gz | grep test | grep python
<seb128> $
<seb128> mterry, where do you got your tarball?
<seb128> the archive one doesn't have python tests
<mterry> seb128, I just run pdebuild
<mterry> seb128, on a bzr checkout
<seb128> did you get*
<seb128> mterry, I guess it's building the pristine tarball from the 6.10.0 tag
<seb128> or getting it from the archive
<seb128> mterry, in any case 6.10.0 doesn't contain those files, that's why they are in the diff
<mterry> seb128, I bet it's recreating it from scratch, because I don't have the 6.10.0 orig tarball hanging around
<mterry> seb128, OK.  So executable thing is a non-issue then.  didrocks ^
<mterry> seb128, which doesn't explain why you got dbus issues while didrocks and I did not
<seb128> mterry, it should be just fine once you do a release with those in the tar
<mterry> seb128, yeah, and for the moment, we're concerned about automated tests from trunk, where it also won't be an issue
<seb128> mterry,
<seb128> Program received signal SIGTRAP, Trace/breakpoint trap.
<seb128> 0xb7ca53fd in g_logv () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<seb128> (gdb) bt
<seb128> #0  0xb7ca53fd in g_logv () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<seb128> #1  0xb7ca5583 in g_log () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<seb128> #2  0xb7f7f0f3 in unity_launcher_entry_constructor (type=134653544,
<seb128>     n_construct_properties=1, construct_properties=0x806f9b0)
<seb128>     at unity-launcher.c:1250
<mterry> seb128, that's from the dbus failure?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> can you run "dbus-monitor --session" from your pbuilder?
<didrocks> seb128: urgh, I didn't see that even if I modify the versioning to 6.12 to discare that case, it did bring 6.12 from an old test release I've done locally so was in the diff.gz again… :/
<didrocks> so I thought about it, but was trapped by a local tarball and didn't notice it was still in the diff :/
<seb128> didrocks, no worry, glad we sorted it out ;-)
<mterry> seb128, no, because dbus-monitor isn't installed by default (will install now and check).  Though I do notice that DISPLAY=:0
<didrocks> yeah, thanks for noticing it :)
<didrocks> mterry: so just bump to 6.11 the changelog and we'll be fine for this one
<seb128> mterry, same here... well dunno why dbus is working for you, it shouldn't in a pbuilder
<seb128> mterry, but anyway, if the tests work no worry, if they don't just add dbus-test-runner
<mterry> seb128, well, dbus-x11 is a build-dep, so it should be pulled in and started if needed?
<seb128> unity-launcher.c: line 1250: unexpected error: Error spawning command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=59e939bd4642e27890eb8f84509bcf30 --binary-syntax --close-stderr': Child process exited with code 1 (g-spawn-exit-error-quark, 1)
<seb128>  
<mterry> didrocks, why bump the changelog?  Won't the auto-builders always use a fresh tarball?
<seb128> not sure why the autospawning doesn't work
<didrocks> mterry: no, it will reconstruct the tarball for already published version
<seb128> mterry, though
<seb128> # dbus-launch --autolaunch=59e939bd4642e27890eb8f84509bcf30 --binary-syntax --close-stderr nano
<mterry> didrocks, how will we handle auto-built versioning in future?  We were going to have automatic changelog entries and such right?
<seb128> No protocol specified
<seb128> Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<seb128> #
<seb128> mterry, here
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, basically the versionning will be:
<didrocks> <major_upstream>dailydd.mm.yy(.1…)
<didrocks> so always a new version
<mterry> didrocks, branch updated, try now
<seb128> mterry, "xvfb-run dbus-launch ./test-vala" works
<seb128> well anyway, letting you guys continue on that, if you are interested by extra debug infos let me know
<mterry> seb128, I will look at it later, I really should do my sponsoring shift or fear the wrath of dholbach
<seb128> hum, I should do some sponsoring as well, I missed my shift during UDS and that would make Daniel happy
<didrocks> mterry: built! approving :)
<mterry> didrocks, yay!  I hope the dbus thing is just a weird seb-specific issue
<didrocks> mterry: I guess we'll see soon :)
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: in any case it's easy to workaroud with dbus-test-runner
<mterry> yar
<conscioususer> mpt: le ping
<mterry> fginther, is https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/libunity/enable-tests/+merge/133350 jenkins failure just a recipe not being updated?
<fginther> mterry, yes. I fixed the job and re-approved the MP
<mterry> thanks!
<tsdgeos_> Mirv: there's also the 6.0 branch if we are interested https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/initialize_using_nofilters_background_6.0/+merge/132297
<mterry> fginther, again with that libunity update, though a different error
<fginther> mterry, yep, I saw it also. I patched the scripts to resolve the issue. Hopefully it will go through now
<fginther> I'll continue to watch it
<mterry> thanks!
<fginther> mterry, one more time...
<mterry> :)
<fginther> mterry, libunty MP failed again, but this time it's a unit test failure, not a jenkins infrastructure issue
<mterry> fginther, yay?
<mterry> fginther, I'll look into it in a bit
<fginther> :-P one step closer
<conscioususer> mpt, you online?
<fginther> Hello, unity-team/staging is broken. Can someone help me figure out why?
<fginther> log is here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/122383545/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.unity_6.10.0bzr2884pkg0quantal0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fginther> I think some CMakeLists.txt changes in rev 2884 might be the cause
<fginther> andyrock, bschaefer, charles, thumper, anybody ^^ ?
<thumper> morning fginther
<fginther> good afternoon, sorry for the blast-o-gram
<fginther> I think the unity broken-ness could be impacting all builds
 * thumper is looking at bzr log
<fginther> 2884 is the last merger
<thumper> fginther: is libgtest-dev listed as a build dep?
<fginther> thumper, no
<thumper> fginther: it looks like what changed was something that was looked for with a test include now has a default value
<thumper> fginther: so the search after doesn't find gtest and falls back to the default
<thumper> then  it tries to include a src dir which doesn't exist
<thumper> hence the boom
<thumper> fginther: can you add libgtest-dev and google-mock as build deps?
<fginther> thumper, to lp:unity?
<thumper> yeah
<fginther> sure
<thumper> fginther: alternatively you could comment out those 5 lines added to the base CMakeLists.txt
<fginther> thumper, that sounds like a better alternative for now
<thumper> fginther: that should get things working again
<thumper> and we can add the build depends after
<andyrock> fginther, hey
<fginther> andyrock, hello
<fginther> thumper helped me out
<andyrock> ok sorry i was afk
 * bschaefer just got back from lunch
<fginther> thumper, can you take a look please: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/unity/unity-revert-gtest/+merge/133576
<bschaefer> fginther, I can approve it if you need
<fginther> bschaefer, thanks
<bschaefer> fginther, that is fixing the issue?
<fginther> I consider it a workaround. a better fix is needed (I'm creating a bug now)
<fginther> but yes, the build proceeds past the point it was failing
<bschaefer> fginther, hmm alright, ill confirm everything compiles and Ill merge it
<fginther> bschaefer, thanks!
<bschaefer> though nux has those dependencies
<bschaefer> shouldn't unity have those as well?
<bschaefer> fginther, ^
<fginther> bschaefer, are you sure nux has libgtest-dev and google-mock as build deps? I don't see it in lp:nux
<bschaefer> hmm I know I use to have to manually install those
<bschaefer> and a fresh install otherwise nux wont compile its tests
<bschaefer> and I know nux uses google=mock for its tests...
<fginther> bschaefer, that makes sense. most packages I'm familar with don't have dependencies on libs that are purely fur executing tests
<bschaefer> oo that would explain that then
<thumper> fginther: approved
<TheMuso> What is the best list to send mail to if I want to discuss something about unity technically?
<TheMuso> As in the technical workings of unity
<thumper> fginther: nux should have them as build deps
<thumper> fginther: they are needed for running the tests in make check
<bschaefer> thumper, I was about to!
<thumper> bschaefer: bet you to it
<bschaefer> thumper, also how was your flight?
<thumper> long and uneventful
<bschaefer> sounds like mine
<bschaefer> but half has long
<thumper> :)
<bschaefer> half as*
<thumper> fginther: the nux branch you reapproved failed landing again
 * fginther looks at nux branches...
<fginther> thumper, nux is failing due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/1076129. I'm working with Jay to reproduce outside of jenkins
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1076129 in Nux "nux autolanding builds encounter make check-headless failures on i386 builds" [Critical,Triaged]
<thumper> fginther: ok, ta
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-09
<Mirv> didrocks: please tell if the unity/compiz/libunity/dee look alright for raring/quantal
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks! having a quick first look now
<didrocks> Mirv: but the real sponsoring would be rather on Monday. I don't feel pushing unity/compiz to raring on a Friday :p
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, as you wish. the important thing is anyway that unity 6.10 passed into quantal-updates since that had a big bunch of needed fixes.
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have the compiz snapshot anywhere?
<didrocks> I don't see that you listed a tarball?
<didrocks> Mirv: agreed
<Mirv> didrocks: ah, right since it's a snapshot, https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/sru/+files/compiz_0.9.8.4%2Bbzr3411.orig.tar.gz
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> Mirv: bug #1067534
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067534 in unity (Ubuntu) ""Show desktop" plug-in actually works with Unity when ensured that it is loaded after unityshell" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067534
<didrocks> Mirv: this won't work and won't change anything
<didrocks> Mirv: once the value is set by default, there is no "look at the xml for resolving dependency" done by compiz
<didrocks> Mirv: those values are only taken into account when you open ccsm and enable/disable a plugin
<didrocks> Mirv: I think it should be removed from the SRU
<didrocks> for both unity and compiz
<didrocks> or maybe we can make clearer the bug title itself
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, if you think so. duflu was also stating his opinion in the bug report that he wouldn't necessarily want to to 0.9.8 branch
<Mirv> (but put it in anyway)
<didrocks> Mirv: I would prefer we don't include it TBH
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm unsure about side-effects for people tweaking in ccsm
<didrocks> and I don't want them to not have any unity anymore after a simple upgrade
<didrocks> Mirv: can you remove this from the 0.9.8 branch and 6.0 one, then cherry-pick is enough?
<Mirv> didrocks: is it ok if the unity revert gets cherry-pick... right
<didrocks> yeah, it won't be in the debdiff :)
<Mirv> I can, I'll report back when both are done
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> looking at other bugs meanwhile
<didrocks> Mirv: there is no boost -> std transition this time? :p
<Mirv> didrocks: no, other than a funny commit message that was the revert to the old one
<didrocks> (compiz and dee are ok)
<Mirv> and which was already cherry-picked
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/libunity-webapps/+bug/1029949
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1029949 in libunity 6.0 "unity-webapps-context-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [High,In progress]
<didrocks> -> Run automated tests or try to reproduce the crash manually.
<didrocks> if the "manual" part is "close chromium", can you just specific it again here?
<didrocks> otherwise, libunity ok
<Mirv> ok, updating
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, bug #1046201 is already SRUed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046201 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in __GI___assert_fail() from operator-> (this=<optimized out>) at /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:424 from operator-> from unity::MT::GrabHandle::requestMovement() from unity::MT::X11GrabHandleImpl::buttonPress()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046201
<Mirv> didrocks: damn, I know that, I don't know how I ended up with it being in the changelog. do you want me to commit a fix to my branch?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, as you need to remove the other "show-desktop" entry anyway
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, will do both
<didrocks> Mirv: all the rest is good, Thanks! :)
<didrocks> ping me once the other changes are done and I'll sponsor on Monday
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, thanks for checking! will do.
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: oh also, I think you did notice that staging is failing? (I didn't have a look yet, but maybe it worthes one?) and that the merger seems stuck (at least, on nux and compiz)
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe not for the merger, again the tasks were "approved", but the globale status wasn't changed
<didrocks> and the FTBFS seems to be fixed with https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/unity/unity-revert-gtest/+merge/133576
<Mirv> didrocks: I noticed, the arm build failure is once again out-of-sync arm nux.
<Mirv> I'll launch a rebuild
<didrocks> thanks
<Mirv> there was a nux merge 1h ago, and compiz merge 41 minutes ago, but something is reaally slow
<didrocks> ok, good :)
<didrocks> Mirv: see my comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/unity/unity-revert-gtest/+merge/133576/comments/287782
<didrocks> Mirv: can you create the needed MIR? That way, I'll be able to review it
<Mirv> didrocks: sure, creating
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Mirv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-mock/+bug/1076891
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1076891 in google-mock (Ubuntu) "[MIR] google-mock" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> oh btw, raring was also smoke-tested with the same source packages
<didrocks> Mirv: perfect! :)
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> Mirv: the MIR looks good, however, do you have time to fix that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-mock/+bug/1076891/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1076891 in google-mock (Ubuntu) "[MIR] google-mock" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> Mirv: if you can do it this morning (not sure about your schedule), this will enable me to fix unity and having tests running again
<didrocks> hey sil2100 :)
<sil2100> +1 for google-mock in main \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: hi!
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah I can make time for it in a bit, and since your morning lasts longer than mine it should be fine ;)
<Mirv> I'll report back
<didrocks> Mirv: heh, indeed, that was the trick! Thanks ;)
<didrocks> mmrazik: sil2100: hey, can we make a checkpoint like start of next week about the test stability status? I saw a lot of awesome work going on, would be good to sync :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: ack. I was thinking of the same.
<didrocks> mmrazik: let me create an event
<mmrazik> didrocks: can we target more for a mid-week?
<didrocks> mmrazik: sure
<mmrazik> didrocks: will you create one or shall I (and lets do it every week for the next few weeks)?
<didrocks> mmrazik: done
<didrocks> mmrazik: ah, repeated event, sure
<mmrazik> didrocks: one more thing..
<mmrazik> mhm...
<didrocks> mmrazik: sorry, moving to wednesday
<mmrazik> didrocks: can we do it afternoon so francis can join
<mmrazik> ?
<mmrazik> 4pm+
<didrocks> mmrazik: sure, 4 UTC or our time you mean?
<mmrazik> didrocks: our time
<didrocks> ok doing
<mmrazik> thanks
<sil2100> Fine with me
<MCR> fginther: Hi :) Any news on when Compiz trunk will be available via Unity-team/staging PPA again ?
<MCR> sil2100: Hi :) Are you aware that drag&drop from the Unity launcher is broken since at least Nov. 6 ? Immediate crash on initiating d&d...
<Mirv> MCR: compiz trunk should be there? the latest bzr3460 was compiled, it's just that the version number prefix is taken from quantal packaging
<MCR> Mirv: Hi :) Yes, at least until Compiz r3451 this was the case. But since the "Bring debian/packaging inline" commit something broke and Compiz is not updated anymore...
<MCR> Mirv: r3450 is the last version of Compiz in the staging PPA...
<Mirv> MCR: it looks like it's there but the versioning has been changed to not be higher than distro
<Mirv> oh wait I've also another PPA...
<Mirv> MCR: it's there alright, https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging?field.series_filter=quantal
<Mirv> MCR: I just upgraded and running it
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey, I don't know if you have noticed but since the packaging changes in Dee at r380, it can't be imported from gi anymore. Typelib missing from /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/
<MCR> Mirv: Ah - seems it does not upgrade, because the Compiz version in the PPA before was 1:0.9.9.0bzr3450pkg3320quantal0...
<MCR> Mirv: Now it is 0.9.8.4...
<MCR> Mirv: So probably gotta downgrade by force to upgrade ;)
<didrocks> davidcalle: oh, I didn't, thanks for the notice! I'll give it a look. IIRC, I did have it on my local build though
<davidcalle> didrocks, I don't see what's wrong in the new packaging, though.
 * davidcalle goes afk for a moment
<seb128> davidcalle, likely dh9
<MCR> Mirv: Can you try to initiate a drag&drop from the launcher if you're using trunk ?
<mhr3> seb128, are typelibs really arch-dependant?
<mhr3> sure it's binary, but that doesn't necesarrily mean that it can't be compatible
<seb128> mhr3, that's a pitti question ;-)
<mhr3> maybe even walters question :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: did you try rev 381?
<mhr3> although a test is simple... /me grabs a random i386 typelib
<seb128> mhr3, well, I'm sure pitti knows and he's closer from here
<didrocks> davidcalle: ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/girepository-1.0/Dee-1.0.typelib
<didrocks> ah, I wonder if it's because of multiarch :)
<seb128> didrocks, it is
<seb128> didrocks, gir is not multiarch compatible
<didrocks> that makes a lot of things interesting :)
<didrocks> let me try to fix it
<didrocks> so we have a bug in dee, it tries to install in a multiarch state
<didrocks> so I blame mhr3 :)
<didrocks> (even if mterry did the MR and I approved it with the other packaging changes)
<seb128> mhr3, you should never have fallen into the trap of having the dirty packaging in your nice clean trunk
<seb128> ;-)
<mhr3> didrocks, now i know who's introducing bugs in dee :P
<mhr3> didrocks, now you get to fix any bugs we find :P
<didrocks> mhr3: well, you used pkglibdir which is supposively multiarch
<didrocks> so you were wrong at first :p
<mhr3> didrocks, you changed makefiles, not me
<didrocks> mhr3: not on dee!
<mhr3> i don't trust you, you change everything
<didrocks> mhr3: and of course, you won't confirm this with bzr log? :p
<mhr3> you're evil, you can fool even bzr log :P
<didrocks> hum src/Makefile.am:typelibsdir = $(libdir)/girepository-1.0/
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> that starts to be even more interesting…
<mhr3> seb128, did cmp on typelibs, they differ :(
<MCR> Mirv: Thanx a lot 4 your help - I've downgraded by force now to upgrade :) Finally running trunk again :)
<didrocks> MCR: because of you, I'll have a: W: gir1.2-dee-1.0: file-in-unusual-dir debian/tmp/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/Dee-1.0.typelib
<didrocks> oupsss, mhr3 ^
 * MCR is happy that it is not his fault :)
<mhr3> didrocks, W: libdee1.0: library-unusually-awesome
<didrocks> mhr3: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/dee/fix-typelib/+merge/133631 ?
<didrocks> mhr3: I call that fake! :)
<mhr3> didrocks, you just have outdated version of the checker :P
<didrocks> mhr3: you mean the non-mhr3's one? :)
<mhr3> yep
<Mirv> MCR: drag&drop seems to at least not crash.. but good that your prob got solved :)
<MCR> Mirv: Thanks for the test, but strange as it stopped working here at all a few days ago...
<MCR> btw, I got 2 minor Unity branches that need approval:
<MCR> 1. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-minor-possible-speed-improvement/+merge/133435
<MCR> 2. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix-member-variables-not-initialized-in-their-constructors/+merge/133520
<Mirv> didrocks: updated URLs to raring/quantal releases with the unity/compiz revert included (compiz - new snapshot, unity - cherry-pick) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1344774/
<didrocks> fginther: hey, can you remove the hook for native packages?
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent! Thanks a lot :)
<Mirv> didrocks: and the google-mock https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/raring/google-mock/fix_lintian_errors/+merge/133627
<didrocks> Mirv: oh great! looking
<fginther> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> thanks :)
<mhr3> didrocks, looks good i guess, although the only change i feel qualified on commenting about is the typo fix :P
<didrocks> mhr3: ahah :p
<didrocks> mhr3: well, I built it and it's installed in the old location
<didrocks> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/add-gtest-build-dep/+merge/133637
<fginther> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> fginther: yw, feel free to approve :)
<fginther> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/add-gtest-build-dep/+merge/133637/comments/287862
<didrocks> fginther: pushed
<MCR> duflu: Hey :) Thanks for your reviews. Hopefully fixed the remaining leaks now: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix-memory-leaks-in-libcompizconfig/+merge/133432
<duflu> MCR: And thank you.
<duflu> MCR: P.S. The history is easier to read if you could make sure your commit messages are wrapped before 78 columns :)
<MCR> duflu: ok, ack (for the future)
<MCR> duflu: Are you aware that the Ubuntu Compiz Expo patch destroys some functionality ? (brightness and saturation settings of inactive viewports are ignored)
<duflu> MCR: Yes, there's a bug for that already, somewhere
<MCR> duflu: ah, I just wanted to file one :)
<fginther> didrocks, please correct the bug ref in that MP
<didrocks> fginther: urgh, copy and paste fail :/
<didrocks> fginther: let me rather uncommit to remove the link
<didrocks> fginther: should be overwritten now
<fginther> didrocks, approve \o/
<didrocks> fginther: phew! thanks :)
<fginther> didrocks, yw
 * fginther goes back to bed now
<MCR> duflu: If you need a fglrx test on Quantal - I could do it (upgraded to fglrx recently)...
<didrocks> fginther: hope your jetlag will be fixed soon! ;)
<duflu> MCR: Go ahead. Though in precise, the worst fglrx bug I found wasn't that bad at all
<fginther> didrocks, :-)
<MCR> duflu: The strange thing is that I cannot reproduce the windows-stop-updating-in-Expo-if-mipmaps-are-used-with-fglrx bug, which was quite annoying...
<duflu> MCR: You're lucky then
<MCR> :)
<duflu> I'm logging off for the week in a minute
<duflu> Later
<MCR> sure - c ya
<davidcalle> didrocks, are you 100% sure of your Dee packaging fix? Now I have a debian folder in / :D
<davidcalle> didrocks, actually Dee typelib is now installed literally in :  /debian/tmp/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/Dee-1.0.typelib
<bregma> does anyone have any object to moving the Unity stack off GCC 4.6 for raring?
<didrocks> davidcalle: oh crap :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: I know what happened, blame myself
<mhr3> didrocks, and i thought you know what you're doing? :P
<didrocks> mhr3: apparently, not on a Friday :)
<didrocks> mhr3: your biggest mistake was that you believed me!
<mhr3> didrocks, next time rather ask sil to review your stuff ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/dee/install-correct-location/+merge/133680
<mhr3> didrocks, smile for screenshot
<didrocks> mhr3: tssssssssssss, that's so mean of you to get your revenge that way!
<mhr3> this just made my day
<mhr3> i guess i'm evil :P
<didrocks> mhr3: happy to entertain you :)
<seb128> didrocks, if the package is dh9 the debian/tmp is not needed at all in the .install
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's plan in a separate merge
<seb128> k
<didrocks> seb128: we try to not mix everything :)
<mhr3> hmm, the yubikey isn't bad at all
<didrocks> if only it was working well with a French layout keyboard :p
<mhr3> press shift
<mhr3> someone was recommending that ;)
<seb128> mhr3, someone was didrocks :p
<didrocks> seb128: I wonder if he was ironic or not in fact :p
<seb128> ;-)
<mhr3> when am i not ironic? :P
<conscioususer> mpt: ping
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-10
<njin> Hallo, we've got this problem. Disks detect the imminent failure of my disk, but nothing advice me onscreen , and was just a lucky that disks was open at that time.
<njin> Have we got something that is demanded to this works ??
<njin> Obviously now the HD is gone
<AlanBell> njin: this isn't the ideal channel for that question, it is somewhat below the unity layer
<AlanBell> well, actually maybe there should be a notification or indicator thing or something
<njin> ok, thanks,let's try on #ubuntu-desktop
<Guest63094> hi
<cariveri> hey there. anyone familiar here with unityshell/src ?
<cariveri> seems not so.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-11
<jrr> I'm not familiar enough with the software architecture to know where to ask - is compiz (/CompizConfig) the right place to try to "fake" two monitors as one?
<jrr> e.g. to maximize across both of them, and share one menu bar thing
<jrr> ooh, this "detect outputs" checkbox and "outputs" string look promising
<jrr> well, that's no good - compiz segfault
<cariveri> hey there. some here familiar with unityshell/src ?
<cariveri_> No one here? I could use some help to get off the ground with unity developement.
<cariveri_> help wondow
<cariveri_> Hello. can someone explain me how the loading of the quicklist works? I dont get it.
<clubberx> Hi, After a fresh install of 12.10 webapps don't appear to be working in chromium only in firefox - is this supposed to be the case?
<cariveri> Hello. anyone alive in here? Im desperate to develope on unity, but I need some help to get started.
<ppd> hehe. I'm alive but I can't help you ;-). I guess Sunday is not one of the best days to expect much feedback :(
<cariveri> ppd: yes perhaps.
<cariveri> a documentation would have helped too.
<ppd> cariveri: like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI ?
<cariveri> hmm didn't see that page. Im having a look at it. but I guess it won't help much on the specifics.
<cariveri> thanks anyway
<cariveri> Hey there. is someone there to hlep me on a little piece of code of the unityshell?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-04
<xnox> mdeslaur: hm, is that on the desktop only atm?
 * xnox haven't seen that on Touch yet.
<mdeslaur> xnox: oh, I didn't realize he was referring to touch...perhaps it's not on touch yet
<xnox> mdeslaur: maybe he wasn't =) /me only has touch on my mind these days
<mdeslaur> xnox: yes :)
<xnox> but would be cool to have them on touch as well =)
<mdeslaur> definitely :)
<tsdgeos> we got stuff merged in \o/
<lesshaste> mdeslaur, how can I use that to get the calendar to show the right date?
<tsdgeos> anyone knows what's the new s-jenkins ip?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: MacSlow: ↑↑↑ ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, isn't it 10.97.0.26
<tsdgeos> may be
<tsdgeos> my firefox autocompletion said 10.97.2.10
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that's what I have here in my hosts file... and it seems to work still
<mzanetti> 10.97.0.26
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<tsdgeos> tx
<mzanetti> oh... that might have been wrong
<tsdgeos> ok, big question
<tsdgeos> why is there no huge queue of autolanding?
<tsdgeos> we need to set to needs review->approve again?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Saviq wanted to trigger them manually
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: " [paulliu] Swipe between previews: INPROGRESS" is you, right?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah
<tsdgeos> oka
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: blueprint?
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> moved it
<mzanetti> thanks
<tsdgeos> there some other stuff in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-dash that needs moving to month 11 i guess
 * tsdgeos moves
<mzanetti>  implement the music preview: TODO
<mzanetti> didn't know that was assigned to me. but ok. shouldn't be a biggie
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> so we're Saviq? shouldn't he be jetlagged? :D
<mzanetti> which might be related to the fact you cant find him :)
<mhr3> dednick, it's here again! no time indicator on my desktop now!
<mhr3> dednick, also how was sf?
<dednick> mhr3: better weather than here :)
<dednick> mhr3: otherwise, pretty busy
<mhr3> hmm, really? who would have thought that :)
<dednick> mhr3: what version of indicator-datetime you running?
 * mhr3 checks
<mhr3>   Installed: 13.10.0+13.10.20131016.2-0ubuntu1
<larsu> mhr3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/1239710
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239710 in indicator-session (Ubuntu Saucy) "indicator-datetime or -session missing ~10% of the time" [High,Fix committed]
<larsu> my fixes got merged after 16.10.2013. They should trickle in with an SRU
<mhr3> larsu, yey, so it's finally tackled, cool
<mhr3> larsu, what was the issue?
<larsu> mhr3: a deadlock in glib's type system
<larsu> the fixes are work arounds
<mhr3> oh that?
<larsu> desrt wants to fix it this cycle
<mhr3> i remember reporting it a year and a half ago :)
<larsu> yeah its quite old...
<seb128> hey mhr3, larsu
<seb128> mhr3, yeah, the same good old bug biting back ;-)
<sil2100> bregma: ping!
<sil2100> bregma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1247787
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1247787 in Unity "Unity FTBFS from lp:unity on trusty" [Undecided,New]
<dednick> mhr3: ping.
<mhr3> dednick, pong
<dednick> mhr3: hey. do you know if you can send and receive a dbus message on same interface and same thread when using g_dbus_proxy_call_sync ?
<dednick> I'm guessing not....
<dednick> given that it says sync :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mhr3> dednick, it's _sync cause it'll block until you get a reply
<mhr3> dednick, otherwise all _async methods will return reply in the same thread where you initiated the request
<dednick> mhr3: right. but will it spin without pumping glib queue?
<mhr3> given there's a mainloop running there
<mhr3> dednick, you mean "will it spin the mainloop" or "will it flush the previous dbus msgs"?
<mhr3> it will the latter
<mhr3> spinning mainloop... not sure
<dednick> mhr3: ok. so if the message is being handled by the same thread, it will just time out i guess. Which is what i'm seeing...
<dednick> sigh
<mhr3> yea, don't do that :)
<dednick> mhr3: means we can't create notifications in Unity8.
<dednick> bit of a bugger
<mhr3> dednick, why can't you use the async variant?
<larsu> mhr3: why did you set bug #1239710 to confirmed? Is it still happening after you updated?
<ubot5> bug 1239710 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime or -session missing ~10% of the time" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239710
<dednick> because it's libnotify
<dednick> mhr3: ^
<mhr3> larsu, cause it was marked as released, and it's not
<mhr3> dednick, eek :/
<larsu> mhr3: ah, it's only in proposed. Sorry about that :)
<dednick> mhr3: and to made it even worse, notification actions dont work when you put it on separate thread! happy days!
<dednick> stupid
<larsu> dednick: unity8 itself implements org.freedesktop.Notifications
<larsu> just use internal API to show a notification
<dednick> larsu: yeah, i know. but only really the server.
<dednick> the client is too rudimentary.
<larsu> dednick: right. If you block unity8 when sending the message, it can't receive the message
<dednick> but i guess we can change that
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: hi
<larsu> dednick: but really, don't hit the bus from the same process
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: still missing a test, but can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_bad_header_position_1245824/+merge/193754 to see if it works for you ?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, quick Q. Is the index on a repeater delegate a QModelIndex or just an int?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: just an int
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, cool ta
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: QML doesn't really expose the QModelIndex stuff since it's motly list-based
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: on it
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, right I'll remember that. Thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I *am*
<tsdgeos> oh my
<tsdgeos> the google mail thing
<tsdgeos> has put the travel agency stuff into the spam folder
<tsdgeos> awesome
<tsdgeos> ...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like you'd *ever* need that
 * Saviq is useless, hates jetlag, takes swap-day
<Saviq> ping if needed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but shouldn't you be jetlagged into the other direction? :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do we do with landing stuff?
<dandrader> mzanetti, is autolanding working again for unity8?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_bad_header_position_1245824/+merge/193754/comments/446487
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: tx
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes. but afaik still manually. Saviq didn't want to let the queue fight on its own
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dandrader, mzanetti yep - manual
<dandrader> Saviq, hey, I want my branch in! :) who do I bug to get it merged? you?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: meaning we trigger the CI and if it approves we manually merge it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, meaning we trigger unity8-autolanding manually
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or - I am
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want us to take over for today?
<dandrader> before it bitrots
<Saviq> tsdgeos, whoever's got the rights to access http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/build
<tsdgeos> i had afair
 * tsdgeos checks
<Saviq> it's just about filling landing_candidate merge_proposal and candidate_revision there
<tsdgeos> yep, can do that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think I'm jetlagged the right way, i.e. I couldn't sleep until 5am ('cause it was still 8pm in SF)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah right
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, let me try to merge dandrader's MR
<tsdgeos> Saviq: candidate_revision is the rev on landing_candidate we want to merge, right?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/drag-crash-1228336/+merge/192183  thanks!!!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the one that's approved on the merge, to be exact
<nic-doffay> Saviq, still a maximum of three searches for the SearchHistory yeah?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just triggered for https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1204300/+merge/192006
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can put the next one in queue
<Saviq> and I'll try and be around to look at it anyway, but in case I pass out you know what to do ;)
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> added to the queue
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_bad_header_position_1245824/+merge/193754 no test?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i need to think how to do the test, wanted to get mzanetti to try it first
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah kay, thanks
<tsdgeos> the other test i made for the other bug is not liking the CI though :_/
<mzanetti> yep. hence the comment only and not a direct approve
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, Qt 5.2 is there in qt5-beta-proper ppa, weirdly fails unity8 package tests
<Saviq> i.e. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/155434488/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.unity8_1%3A7.83%2B14.04.20131028.1-0%2B201310302134~481~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Saviq> which is like... "230 hours ago" != "yesterday"... ORLY?
<Saviq> or "230 months ago" != "yesterday", for that matter
<tsdgeos> boo :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to have a look at that after i finish the test for this fix?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not a priority
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but the sooner we fix it, the sooner we switch to it, or at least start testing
<Saviq> I worry that's v4 failing to do the date maths properly
<tsdgeos> Saviq: though tbh if it's a bug in 5.2 it'd be cool to get it fixed in 5.2.0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, true
<tsdgeos> so if we can report it and get someone else to fix it
<tsdgeos> instead of it having to be me
<tsdgeos> it's a win :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, do your thing :)
<Saviq> Cimi, hint: you don't need to commit tag changes, they're separate
<Cimi> so what  shall I  do?
<seb128> mhr3, why did you change the indicator bug back to "confirmed"?
<Cimi> Saviq, how am I supposed to deal with them then?
<Saviq> Cimi, just push
<Cimi> Saviq, I cannot push without a commit
<Saviq> Cimi, ah, that's where you direct the "bzr tag" command directly at the remote branch
<Cimi> Saviq, unless you push and says "nothing to push" it's a bug
<Saviq> Cimi, my mail did that
<Cimi> ah I see
<Cimi> Saviq, I obviously just copied past, remember my lazy nature :)
<Cimi> *paste
<mhr3> seb128, @12:39
<seb128> mhr3, it should be "fix commited"
<seb128> mhr3, or "in progress" at least
<mhr3> seb128, we should have "in distro" / "not in distro" status for pkg bugs :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mhr3, what distro do you run?
<mhr3> seb128, what a silly question :P
<seb128> mhr3, because the fix is released in trusty, so the status was correct...
<seb128> mhr3, saucy I guess? ;-)
<greyback> Saviq: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta-proper <- I don't see Qt5.2 packages in there. Or are the version numbers not bumped?
<mhr3> seb128, of course, noone likes to be on dev while foundations team are playing there :)
<seb128> mhr3, still, that's the correct status, can you set it back?
<Cimi> who wants to help me with some cake? I have to port the wizard from quake to cmake
<mhr3> seb128, done
<seb128> mhr3, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, hmm maybe somewhere else? /me checks
<Saviq> greyback, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fyi ↑
<greyback> Saviq: I've 5.2 in a chroot. Have had 1 bug fixed already anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/90/? looks like a valid fail
<tsdgeos> checking
<tsdgeos> but at least it fails too here
<tsdgeos> so that's good :d
<mhr3> Cimi, mhhh, cake :)
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> stupid autocorrection
<tsdgeos> stupid -7.10543e-15 not being 0
<pabloalmeidaff9> hello
<pabloalmeidaff9> anyone can help a willing developer who's trying to fix a bug?
<greyback> pabloalmeidaff9: what's the bug? When we know that, we can point you to the best person
<pabloalmeidaff9> it's a problem with drag and drop in Unity
<pabloalmeidaff9> you can drag and drop to many places, except websites
<pabloalmeidaff9> like the Gmail composer
<pabloalmeidaff9> I guess I found the cause
<pabloalmeidaff9> it looks related to how the URI of the icon is encoded
<pabloalmeidaff9> since Firefox understands the URI as  a lot of Chinese characters
<pabloalmeidaff9> while the terminal understands it just fine
<pabloalmeidaff9> I followed the path and ended up on the Files lens and scope
<pabloalmeidaff9> but it's in Vala
<pabloalmeidaff9> is there a default encoding in Unity results uris?
<greyback> pabloalmeidaff9: oh wow, that's great, you've figured out the issue! Could I ask you first to log a bug against the unity project, it helps us keep track of the work
<pabloalmeidaff9> allright
<pabloalmeidaff9> I'll be doing that right now
<greyback> pabloalmeidaff9: thanks. Then I'll have to point you to "bregma" - he should be able to help you - but he may not be awake yet
<pabloalmeidaff9> it's my first time on IRC. I'll have to leave in one hour. If he's not awake until then, is there a more offline way of working on this? Will he be following the bug report?
<pabloalmeidaff9> I've filled a lot of reports in the past, some even with the patches, but the overall impression is that nobody listens
<greyback> pabloalmeidaff9: we get a lot of bug reports, it cane be hard to keep track. https://launchpad.net/~unity-dev is a Mailing List where the right people would definitely see your contribution
<pabloalmeidaff9> greyback: reported. Link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1247834
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1247834 in Unity "Drag and drop files to an area inside a website from the Dash doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> pabloalmeidaff9: I suggest you write a mail, adding the bug and your proposed fix/asking for help. That's probably the best way to do this in a more offline way
<greyback> pabloalmeidaff9: if you've other bugs with patches, it would do no harm to list them in a mail too. We like patches :)
<pabloalmeidaff9> greyback: Allright. I'll be doing more research until it's time to leave the office and if bregma is not here until then, I'll email him
<greyback> pabloalmeidaff9: nice, thank you.
<pabloalmeidaff9> greyback: Well, the last one I tried was a bug that is more like an opinion. It was about sorting the wifi networks list by signal strength instead of by name. The problem is that I could not build the thing at all. The solution is simple, so I guess it works, but I have no way of knowing.
<pabloalmeidaff9> greyback: I don't remember ever being able to build any package GNOME package ever.
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, there's a bunch of (non-flaky) failures for your branch http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/92/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need to fill "merge_proposal", too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, otherwise it won't update its status
<dandrader> Saviq, interesting. gonna check those
<sil2100> Trevinho: ChrisTownsend: ping ;)
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hi!  What's up?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: hello, could you maybe take a look at the recent unity FTBFS issue?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1247787
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1247787 in Unity "Unity FTBFS from lp:unity on trusty" [High,New]
 * ChrisTownsend Looks
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: thanks :)
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Looks very strange.  I'll look into it.  Thanks for pointing that out.  I'm wayyyyy behind on email, so I probably wouldn't see it for a while:)
<greyback> pabloalmeidaff9: sorry, had meeting. "apt-get build-dep <package-name>" should download all the dependencies needed to build a package. It should install all you need
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you do that or?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i did
<mhr3> sil2100, is this the week we can get the new pkgs in trusty?
<mhr3> sil2100, mostly capnp
<sil2100> mhr3: yes, I guess it will! I already have a snapshot packaging ready, there are only a few issues that need to be resolved and we can push it out
<mhr3> sil2100, would be nice if we could get python bindings for it too :)
<mhr3> but that's a bonus ;)
<tsdgeos> dednick: nic-doffay: standtup
<tsdgeos> dednick: oh you're there :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: the second you said :)
<greyback> tsdgeos: just an FYI: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-34493
<tsdgeos> greyback: ouch
<greyback> tsdgeos: that breaks just swiping the greeter away showing dash. Here's workaround: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6359069/
<kgunn> mterry: curious...as you try the nested mir (on desktop) were you also attempting on touch as well ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'm also seeing a fast swipe-greeter-away doesn't set dash scale = 1, instead seems stuck around something like 0.8. Probably another JS issue.
<mterry> kgunn, I've mostly been working with nested Mir on phone
<kgunn> mterry: cool...that's even better
<mterry> kgunn, my benchmarking will be on phone for example
<kgunn> mterry: you're the greatest!
<mterry> kgunn, I wasn't even thinking of benchmarking on desktop...  maybe I should, but I assume it will be smaller delta than on phone
<tsdgeos> greyback: i guess we can get that patch in, it "should work", but the less name overlapping the better i'd say
<kgunn> mterry: right the impact will really be on the phone... alf and i were just chatting about this very thing
<greyback> tsdgeos: +1
<tsdgeos> greyback: i always get confused by the fact that we have billions of stuff named the same :D
<tsdgeos> root
<kgunn> mterry: i think the mir guys should do nested-bypass work for phone first vs desktop
<tsdgeos> everywheeeere
<tsdgeos> greyback: so are you proposing the MR?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I like "root" everywhere. It refers to the root of the qml doc you're in. Also IMO is a kind of scoping, makes it much harder to probe QML objects
<mterry> kgunn, sure, makes sense. phone is priority after all
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, gimme a sec
<tsdgeos> greyback: well, i like it some days, get confused some others :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: fair enough :)
<tsdgeos> i agree it's good it gives some kind of "predictability"
<kgunn> mterry: yeah...i kinda view it as: we should strive for functional across both phone & desktop...but include consideration for performance on phone, delayed focus on perf for desktop
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, switching-previews next up the queue
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: \o/ thanks
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, got time for a review? The search scope is ready.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: in a moment
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, cool here's the link for whenever: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/scope-search-refactor/+merge/193787
<greyback> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/stop-name-clash/+merge/193789
<mzanetti> greyback: ah, what I wanted to ask:
<mzanetti> greyback: on the weekend I've been working a bit more on some apps and got hit by this again:
<mzanetti> greyback: run an app from cmdline, lock the screen, ctrl+c on the app, unlock the screen
<mzanetti> greyback: it will get in a state where you have to reboot
<greyback> mzanetti: eek
<greyback> mzanetti: bug please :)
<mzanetti> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1247864
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1247864 in Unity 8 "device needs to be rebooted when an app closes while stopped" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> mzanetti: mind if I rename?
<mzanetti> feel free
<mzanetti> greyback: also, feel free to increase priority :P
<greyback> mzanetti: does unity8 actually crash, or just hang?
<mzanetti> greyback: I don't know...  can't restart it any more
<mzanetti> maybe it hangs
<greyback> mzanetti: ok
<Cimi> mterry, hey michael!
<mterry> Cimi, hello!
<Cimi> mterry, I'm working on porting the wizard over cmake
<mterry> Cimi, oh neat
<mterry> Cimi, did system-settings switch over?
<Cimi> mterry, yes
<Cimi> mterry, but I'm failing and I need an help :)
<Cimi> mterry, I pushed there lp:~unity-team/ubuntu-settings-components/wizard-cmake
<dandrader> Saviq, tsdgeos fixed (at least locally) the qmltest failures in lp:~dandrader/unity8/drag-crash-1228336.
<mterry> Cimi, the account plugin is missing a CMakeLists.txt file?
<Cimi> mterry, might forgot to addd
<Cimi> mterry, added
<Cimi> mterry, but I dunno with the wizard app
<Cimi> mterry, and the potfiles
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you can ask for the type
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it can be an EdgeDragArea or DirectionalDragArea. I think duck-typing is more convenient
<tsdgeos> it can be more convinient
<tsdgeos> but it'll break
<dandrader> tsdgeos, does type checking also consider inheritance?
<tsdgeos> don't know tbh, probably not
<dandrader> tsdgeos, well, I think javascript is all about duck typing
<tsdgeos> since at least what i know is "typeof"
<mterry> Cimi, your accounts CMakeFile.txt is missing a closing parens on first lin
<mterry> e
<dandrader> tsdgeos, as opposed to hard type checking
<tsdgeos> so it'll give you the "child-most" item
<mterry> Cimi, why does wizard app have its own po file anyway?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: that doesn't mak it right ;-D
<tsdgeos> dandrader: anyway it's not me that was reviewing that MR
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it's a different way of doing things. not right or worng
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you do the re-review of last thing at https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/drag-crash-1228336/+merge/192183 ?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: tell me that when you end up with an item with those properties and it breaks :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: dandrader: hmm... isn't there a less intrusive solution for this?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I'm open for suggestions
<mzanetti> hmm
<dandrader> mzanetti, one idea is for the UnityTest base class to already call this method
<dandrader> in his initTestCase
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah, sounds better, but let me think for one more minute
<dandrader> although I don't know what happens if an intance of it overrides this method
<Cimi> mterry, because I thought of keeping it separate
<Cimi> mterry, you have commit access, it's on unity-team
<mzanetti> dandrader: fixing the flick() method to do stuff within the allowed range is not an option?
<mterry> Cimi, oh, fair
<dandrader> mzanetti, I didn't get it
<mzanetti> dandrader: mhm... ok. well, please try to hide it more then
<mterry> Cimi, ok, I fixed a couple syntax errors, so now you can at least get to the make portion of building
<mterry> Cimi, looks like you aren't passing libhybris includes/ldflags to the accounts plugin
<Cimi> mterry, thanks
<Cimi> mterry, I'm *bad* at those things
<Cimi> makefiels
<Cimi> makefiles
<Cimi> well, especially bad :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: eh, the time test error in 5.2 is actually bad coding on our side
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<tsdgeos> "A JSONObject is an unordered collection of name/value pairs"
<tsdgeos> it just happen that 5.0 was returning it to us ordered
<tsdgeos> and now it isn't
<greyback> tsdgeos: interesting, maybe a little optimization v8 did?
<tsdgeos> don't know tbh
<tsdgeos> but we're not the only ones to hit this
<tsdgeos> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5773950/how-to-keep-an-javascript-object-array-ordered-while-also-maintaining-key-lookup
<tsdgeos> this is browser-related
<tsdgeos> but it's the same issue :D
<tsdgeos> any taker? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/object_to_array/+merge/193801
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: greyback: ↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> it's easyyyyy
<mzanetti> ok. can do
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and you're sure this doesn't break anything?
<tsdgeos> i am
<tsdgeos> what would it break?
<mzanetti> ok... given that we only import this in a test
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> that's also true
<tsdgeos> why just not kill it?
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> ah right... this was used in the clock on the greeter iirc
<mzanetti> and that one was dropped in favor of the indicator one
<tsdgeos> well, approve this one and then let's see if we want to kill it or not
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> hmmm
 * tsdgeos confused
<tsdgeos> why is the autolander green but not merged?¿?¿
<tsdgeos> beucase it failed
<tsdgeos> grrr
<tsdgeos> my mitsake
<tsdgeos> grrrrr2
<tsdgeos> third attempt :D
<tsdgeos> dandrader|lunch: do you think we can make it so removeTimeConstraintsFromDirectionalDragAreas is invoked on the shell for all the tests?
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<davidcalle> mzanetti, hi, I'm testing some scopes with your music previews branch and I'm wondering if the cover art having a fixed height is by design.
 * greyback eod
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-05
<sam113101> hello
<sam113101> I think I've found bugs in unity
<sam113101> can someone help me?
<duflu> sam113101: It's a bad time of day for the Unity guys' timezones. Maybe log the issue here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+filebug
<sam113101> duflu: not sure if it's a unity bug or compiz bug though
<duflu> sam113101: If you can describe it accurately I can probably tell you. Otherwise don't worry about logging against the wrong project. We'll work it out
<sam113101> duflu: whenever I boot my computer and my ipod touch's plugged in, I have all kinds of issues — mainly, wallpaper that doesn't span across multiple monitors, theme inconsistency (top bar is dark although the light theme is in use), font inconsistency
<sam113101> it doesn't happen when my ipod touch is not plugged in
<duflu> sam113101: All those things are actually managed by GNOME/Nautilus. So it's neither Unity nor Compiz :)
<sam113101> thanks
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> who do we complain because all the test maguros are down?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑ ?
<tsdgeos> veebers: ↑ ?
<veebers> tsdgeos: you complain in #ubuntu-ci-eng :-), unfortunatly it appears it requires manual intervention
<tsdgeos> is it known?
<veebers> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> i mean, known it is broken
<tsdgeos> not known it needs manual intervention
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> tx
<veebers> tsdgeos: yes
<veebers> :-)
<veebers> sorry I can't do/say more
<sil2100> bregma: hello! Any news on the cmake fix for LP: #1247787 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1247787 in cmake (Ubuntu) "Unity FTBFS from lp:unity on trusty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247787
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<didrocks> Cimi: hey! how are you?
<Cimi> good didier, you?
<didrocks> I'm fine (but still jetlagged) ;)
<didrocks> Cimi: it seems we have a trivial cleanup MP on the theme. I know you are not working on it anymore, but you are the best expert we have here: https://code.launchpad.net/~knocte/ubuntu-themes/cleanup-empty-rules/+merge/192903
<didrocks> it's just about removing empty rules
<Cimi> didrocks, but why?
<didrocks> Cimi: see in the description from the committer
<didrocks> I think it makes sense
<Cimi> didrocks, hope we change for 14.04
<didrocks> Cimi: I do as well, in the meantime, I think it's sensible to ack that change (it's a contribution and can help others)
<tsdgeos> dednick: i think he may be jetlagged again, anything i can help with?
<dednick> tsdgeos: ?
<tsdgeos> [11:23:08] <dednick> Saviq: ping
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah. My connection was a bit off, didnt think it got through.
<dednick> tsdgeos: Do you know what package the calendar app comes from? I can see one in LP, but there doesnt seem to be anything installable on saucy.
<tsdgeos> is it one of those click apps maybe?
<tsdgeos> dednick: what's the lp project?
<dednick> tsdgeos: the only one I can find is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> according to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/debian/control should be called calendar-app
<tsdgeos> must be in a ppa
<tsdgeos> mhall119: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dednick here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is already complained
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know what's the ppa for "core apps" like the calendar-app ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the ppa is installed on the phone last time I checked
<dednick> found one. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<tsdgeos> true
<dednick> tsdgeos, Saviq ^
<tsdgeos> that one should be it
 * tsdgeos adbs onto the phone
<tsdgeos> root@ubuntu-phablet:/etc/apt# grep -ri coreapps *
<tsdgeos> root@ubuntu-phablet:/etc/apt#
<tsdgeos> nope?
<tsdgeos> olivier confirms it's https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<dednick> yeah, it's a bit weird. Can't install via apt either. Wonder if updates will work...
 * tsdgeos scratches head
<tsdgeos> there's no calendar-app installed in my phone
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> but the app is there
<tsdgeos> so we're gettign it thorught click?
<tsdgeos> or what?
<dednick> no idea here... dont know "click"
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> click is the "store" thingie
<tsdgeos> /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.calendar/
<tsdgeos> that's on the phone
<dednick> ah right, i did see that when searching for desktop file
<tsdgeos> don't know much about click myself either
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe we could have a "what's click and how it works" webminar or something so everyone gets the basics?
<dednick> ok, well ppa will do me find. Thanks.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in the mean time - they're unpacked into /opt/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and a .desktop file is dropped in ~/.local/share/applications to match
<tsdgeos> oka
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we have an ETA for the maguro tests?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they should not have been blocking us since this morning
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, seems the last job we have hanging did not pick up the new configuration that doesn't do maguros
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just canceled it and will make sure they go through
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> there's like 10 pending at generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> damnit mzanetti aren't you on holidays :D
<Saviq> dednick, d'oh, you're not gonna be in London for the Dec sprint? slacker :P
<dednick> Yeah, it sucks... although I'll be sucking up the sunshine in South Africa
<nic-doffay> dednick, I'm delaying my trip.
<nic-doffay> I want to get sunshine by the time I've totally had it with winter here.
<nic-doffay> I was thinking like early march to avoid the feb heat insanity.
<dednick> nic-doffay: heh. yeah, good plan.
<dednick> nic-doffay: I have more plans for next year though, and I'm going to SA with some others, so couldnt delay
<nic-doffay> dednick, yeah understood!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, looks like I'm getting seemingly unrelated jenkins failiures suddenly (with regards to the scope search) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/3065/consoleText
<nic-doffay> Any insights?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, did you run the tests locally and on your device?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I haven't on the device, no.
<nic-doffay> But I didn't change anything that would cause these failiures from the last commit.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, "SearchHistoryModel is not a type"
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what line was that?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/121/consoleFull
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cheers
<mhr3> Saviq, did thomas talk to you about the ui meeting today?
<mhr3> scope ui
<Saviq> mhr3, no
<mhr3> Saviq, in that case, do you have time for that? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, when? :)
<mhr3> Saviq, 2,3,4 your time?
<mhr3> (your pick)
<Saviq> mhr3, half an hour enough, do you think?
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, it's just some basics
<Saviq> mhr3, 3pm is fine then
<mhr3> k, i'll create the event
<Saviq> nic-doffay, also - GenericScopeView.qml:29:29: Duplicate property name
<bregma> sil2100, the upstream patch to Cmake FTBFS, I haven't had time to figure out why yet (I suspect divergence between trunk and the released package)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you really should trust jenkins more
<bregma> it doesn't affect our upstream much since we usually turn off -proposed, its brokenness often prevents us from being productive
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's not *that* flaky - there's maybe a handful of tests that will fail at times, whenever you see more than one failing, you should first verify that they pass locally - and fix
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I wasn't having issue before though, suddenly the test is unable to find SearchHistoryModel.
<nic-doffay> Unity 0.1 is imported in the test.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, merge trunk, too
<nic-doffay> I'm not having any such issues outside the one test which is weird.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not one test - multiple tests
<nic-doffay> Saviq, by test I meant test .qml file.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/124/testReport/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's 7 different tests files that all fail to run completely - 'cause the type is unavailable
<Saviq> granted, the output is scarce - but the log output helps
<Saviq> and the ListView.... test is one of the flaky tests
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but also autopilot tests fail https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/391/?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any idea what's causing that?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, because the import hasn't changed.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'd have to look through the changes, which you know better anyway, so please just investigate until you really have no clue
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I have no clue as to why the type is unavailable in the test.
<nic-doffay> It's got nothing to do with recent changes I've made as far as I'm aware.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, did you add the type to the mock Unity plugin that's used in the tests?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, have you ever managed to get those tests running? have you ever run them at all?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I did previously, they ran without issue, jenkins didn't report anything either.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there is not one SUCCESS for qmluitests in https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/scope-search-refactor/+merge/193787
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so yes, it did complain
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I must have missed it then.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and as you have not touched the mock Unity plugin, which now contains the SearchHistoryModel
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the qml tests could never have passed
<nic-doffay> Saviq,  should I do a mock SearchHistoryModel?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and you need to test the actual SearchHistoryModel, too
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I assumed that was handled by the tst_PageHeader.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to test the component itself, since you created it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, qml tests are too high a level to test it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, count should be a readonly property, not a method
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you say in the commit message that it's persistent across unity8 restarts, where does it save the data?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll need some assistance with that then.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, searchHistory.get(index) - that's not good, you need a role to expose the data
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there's only ever one role...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, right now there is, but who knows if we won't need more later
<Saviq> nic-doffay, having a model with a get() is just not the right way to do things
<Saviq> nic-doffay, TBH I'm not sure we need C++ for the functionality at all
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's been working fine in just QML before
<Saviq> nic-doffay, (not persistent across restarts, but yes - across scopes)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, well it's your call.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, as for storing across restarts, I don't think we've decided where would that go yet
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and whether we care, really (if you restart your phone - maybe it should indeed reset the history)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I would say so.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so please tackle the "consistent across scopes" first
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sure. Now should I revert that branch to not use any C++?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it should be a much smaller change, too, as the QML that was there before was already doing that - but it got broken at some point
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes, please
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool.
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I asked the rebuild of http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/unity8-ci/1571/rebuild/? but I want to cancel it (as it's using revising 498 instead of 500)
<dandrader> tsdgeos,  how to I do it?
<dandrader> s/to/do
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok, found the guy -> http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/unity8-ci/1573/parameters/?
<dandrader> Saviq, is there a way to cancel this job ^^ ?
<dandrader> sorry for the noise. found how to do it :)
<Cimi> I got to take a train now, not sure I manage to have good connectivity for our standup, I'll be online though via 3G - I'm working on the wizard, well, I have no qml window but might be some more cmake stuff to work on :)
<Saviq> dandrader, nw :)
<Saviq> greyback, you have your travel sorted for London?
<mhall119> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> mhall119: nothing, we where wondering what aws the ppa for the calendar app, but found out already, thanks
<mhall119> ok
<Cimi> my wifi is quite spotty..
<Saviq> Cimi, standup?
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, ↑?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you hear us?
<kgunn> dednick: does that include a bug where you change the timezone, but it doesn't actually update ?
<kgunn> cause i am seeing that
<dednick> kgunn: thats another one
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Cimi, dandrader|lunch, please fill up your stuff in standup notes
<MacSlow> dednick, the notification-issue you mentioned... was DBus- or notification-backend-related?
<dednick> MacSlow: using libnotify in Unity8
<MacSlow> dednick, what doesn't work?
<Saviq> dednick, it sends the notification on the same thread it receives it
<dednick> MacSlow: sending from Unity8 doesnt work because notify_notification_show uses a blocking dbus call, and we're processing the dbus requests on the same thread.
<Saviq> erm MacSlow ↑
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, that'd be part of the work on proper QML bindings for libnotify
<dednick> Saviq: i pushed it onto a separate thread as well, but that didnt work either. Actions no longer got their callbacks. Not sure why.
<dednick> the notification poped up though...
<MacSlow> dednick, Saviq: hm...
<nic-doffay> Saviq, do you reckon we need a rebuild for this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/116/console
<nic-doffay> It's from the filters mp
<nic-doffay> I'd like to land that.
<nic-doffay> I'm planning to do the expandable container after.
<MacSlow> dednick, then the question remains... does the triggering of the action fail to get from frontend to backend or fail just on the backend-side.
<dednick> MacSlow, Saviq: For this, it might be premature though. Dont even know if we want shutdown dialog to be a notification. So i've put it on hold until we get design.
<MacSlow> dednick, ok
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/191145 right?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yep
<dednick> MacSlow: i don't know. I'm thinking the actions don't get processed because they were created on a separate thread.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, triggered a rebuild
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool
<mhr3> dednick, sounds odd
<dednick> mhr3: lol. thanks!
<mhr3> dednick, the "more details" package comes at 11.99 a month :P
<dednick> mhr3: na...
<dednick> think i'll opt out
<mhr3> dednick, don't you want to try the free trial first?
<dednick> mhr3: ah, trying to make deals are we? Do I have to explicitly opt out in a month, or will it be charged to my card automatically if I dont?
<mhr3> dednick, those questions will be answered in the fineprint you'll receive
<mhr3> or maybe not
<dednick> mhr3: ok :) give me what you know, and I'll decide whether I wan't to continue service
<mhr3> dednick, well the action should be invoked in the receiving thread, no? so there must be an issue with serializing the action i guess?
<dednick> mhr3: why would it be different when on a different thread?
<mhr3> that's a good question
<dednick> surely same as when interprocess?
<mhr3> dednick, where is the code for this?
<dednick> mhr3: hm. i'll need to look how libnotify handles the actions.
<dednick> mhr3: um. local branch
<mhr3> oh, visits to client's pc are extra
<mhr3> not included in free trial
<dednick> mhr3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6365089/
<dednick> lol
<dednick> mhr3: fyi, I added the mutex/waitCondition later when I realised it wasnt working to hold the thread around.
<mhr3> hmm, didn't realize the notification api itself gives you the ability to register the callback
<mhr3> i think you'd need a spin a mainloop for that to work
<mhr3> s/a/to/
<dednick> mhr3: i thought i might..
<dednick> although I'm not really sure about the consequences of this anyway. I'm not sure libnotify is threadsafe...
<mhr3> yea... probably not
<dednick> Should probably just rewrite it in Qt to use async dbus anyway
<mhr3> sounds good, it's not like the notify dbus api was complicated
<sam113101> whenever I boot my computer and my ipod touch's plugged in, I have all kinds of issues — mainly, wallpaper that doesn't span across multiple monitors, theme inconsistency (top bar is dark although the light theme is in use), font inconsistency
<sam113101> can someone help me fix it?
<larsu> sam113101: sounds like gnome-settings-daemon crashes. Do you have apport enabled?
<Saviq> mterry, hey, we're seeing https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/135/? from time to time, could you please look at potentially improving reliability on that test?
<mterry> Saviq, hrm, ok
<sam113101> larsu: yes
<Saviq> mterry, not a huge priority, just something to have in mind, want a bug?
<larsu> sam113101: are you getting a crash report?
<mterry> Saviq, sure
<sam113101> larsu: no
<Saviq> mterry, bug #1248232
<ubot5> bug 1248232 in Unity 8 "EdgeDemoOverlay::test_skip sometimes fails" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248232
<larsu> sam113101: weird. Is gnome-settings-daemon running while you're seeing these issues?
<sam113101> larsu: how do I know? what is it?
<larsu> sam113101: it's a process in your session. You can find out if it's running by pasting `ps aux | grep gnome-settings-daemon` (without the quotes) into a terminal
<sam113101> also, my monitors turn off while they shouldn't (settings say to not turn off)
<sam113101> it is running
<Saviq> greyback, re: gdoc so I think there's no worry - even now we always do either upstart or desktop hint
<sam113101> bamfdaemon crashes sometimes, not sure if it's related or not
<greyback> Saviq: probably not, this is just a niggling worry at the back of my head
<Saviq> greyback, otherwise there's no session, as we reject it, no?
<greyback> Saviq: correct.
<Saviq> lool, glad you're here, was meant at karni ;)
<karni> Can't run unity8 from trunk using ./run_on_device. Known issue guys? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365123/
<lool> :-)
<karni> haha :)
<karni> Thanks lool
<Saviq> karni, ssh isn't started on the device it seems
 * karni checks
<Saviq> karni, it should be started by run_on_device, though - if it's not - it's our bug in the script
<larsu> sam113101: hm, no idea sorry. Have you filed a bug on launchpad? (Or looked for similar ones?)
<sam113101> I did
<karni> Saviq: d'oh.. that seems to have been the problem :|
<Saviq> karni, either way, the script should start it - if it didn't we need to fix
<karni> Saviq: shall I file a bug?
<Saviq> karni, yes please
<karni> Saviq: could the prerequisite be that /etc/init/ssh.override should be empty? It wasn't, maybe that's why run_on_device didn't work?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, check out the latest jenkins report. https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/191145
<karni> (and thus, wouldn't be a bug theoretically)
<sam113101> what's bamfdaemon actually?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, conflictr
<Saviq> -r
<Saviq> karni, no, its contents shouldn't matter
<karni> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Text conflict in Dash/GenericScopeView.qml
<nic-doffay> Saviq, hmm it didn't mention anything in the MP
<karni> Saviq: file against unity8 project?
<Saviq> karni, please
<Saviq> nic-doffay, LP doesn't update unless you push I think
<karni> done
<karni> Thanks
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but in the logs for any of the builders you can see that
<Saviq> karni, cheers
<cwayne> hey guys, I have a question about the shell background
<cwayne> namely, a way to make our customization image handle choosing a background for phone/tablet
<Saviq> cwayne, you mean just changing the default one?
<cwayne> Saviq: yeah, so we do that now with gsettings keys, but we can't know if we need to use a phone or tablet background atm
<Saviq> cwayne, ah so you mean different backgrounds for phone and tablet
<Saviq> cwayne, that's not something we've tackled yet even internally
<cwayne> looking in the unity8 code, unity8 itself decides by whether the width is over some certain threshold (i think units.gu(60))
<Saviq> cwayne, not to mention customization....
<cwayne> Saviq: ah, well when we're ready to tackle it i'd like to help :)
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, but that's only for the default, if we get it out of dconf, we're always using that, IIRC
<cwayne> Saviq: right, exactly
<Saviq> cwayne, truth is we don't even know if we want different wallpapers for phone/tablet
<dandrader> is 101 the latest device image?
<Saviq> dandrader, that's old
<Saviq> dandrader, switch to trusty
<cwayne> Saviq: well, i think it would make sense to, as our customized background looks like garbage when it's stretched out to a different aspect ratio
<Saviq> dandrader, system-image-cli -v -c trusty -b0 as root
<dandrader> Saviq, so should I use a different phablet-flash command now?
<cwayne> and i imagine many others would as well
<dandrader> ah, great
<Saviq> dandrader, that's on device, mind you
<Saviq> dandrader, not on host
<Saviq> dandrader, and will not touch any of the data you changed
<Saviq> dandrader, trusty-proposed is r11 now I think, slightly newer than trusty
<Cimi> Saviq, I can take care of wallpapers if you want
<Cimi> still looking for tasks :)
<Saviq> Cimi, there's nothing to take care of yet ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, can't I just issue a phablet-flash command and be done with it?
<Saviq> cwayne, there was talk of making gsettings / dconf form-factor-aware
<Cimi> brilliant :)
<Saviq> dandrader, if you want to wipe everything - sure
<Saviq> dandrader, system-image-cli will keep the built unity8 on the device, for example
<Saviq> cwayne, but we really need some UX design on this
<cwayne> Saviq: right, of course
<Saviq> cwayne, as it's not even form-factor-based, but size-based
<cwayne> that was partly why I pinged, to see if we had any direction yet :)
<cwayne> Saviq: well it's size and aspect-ratio based really
<Saviq> cwayne, and if your wallpaper changes on your phone, and doesn't on tablet
<Saviq> cwayne, do you then have different wallpapers for landscape and portrait ;)
<Saviq> cwayne, and how many combinations do you store :)
<cwayne> Saviq: oh yes, there's definitely many open questions here :)
<Cimi> Saviq, we might need two wallpapers maybe in case of convergence on desktop
<Saviq> Cimi, two is an arbitrary number ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, why not 3? or 4? or 16?
<Cimi> Saviq, two different settings
<Cimi> Saviq, when you dock, desktop has different aspect ratio
<Cimi> Saviq, but maybe we could use the tablet wallpaper on the desktop
<Saviq> Cimi, every device has a different aspect ratio - what if you have phone, and two monitors connected
<Saviq> Cimi, and then there's multiple workspaces
<Saviq> Cimi, what I'm trying to say is it's not an easy question - once you start talking more than one, there's really an infinite number
<Saviq> Cimi, and then how do you expose that to the user when he sets his wallpaper?
<Cimi> Saviq, on OSX the app is relative to the window
<Saviq> give him a million choices? not a good UX - you could say when changing the wallpaper it'd ask whether you want it for this particular display or to change all of them
<Cimi> Saviq, the background app opens on all screens, allowing you to have different one per screen and workspace
<Cimi> I think it's too much though
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and then it's not just about the wallpaper - you could argue there's a slew of settings that could be per-display and whatnot
<Saviq> karni, I think the ssh issue is just that it was too fast - we start ssh, but then connect to it straight away, before it's ready
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i think i wait for it, no?
<tsdgeos> well, maybe not
<greyback> takes sshd longer to startup on gnexus than nexus4 too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, you wait until initctl exits
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which does not necessarily mean ssh is ready to accept connections, unfortunately
<tsdgeos> i was expecting that would mean the thing is started
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a few things that cause initctl to exit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in case of daemons, it's usually when it forks
<Saviq> but depending on when sshd forks, it might not be ready yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#expect for reference
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> so we eitehr busy loop or randomly wait some time
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed ;)
<karni> greyback: FWIW I'm testing on n4
<Saviq> karni, yeah, got that here, too
<Saviq> on n4
<karni> ack
<greyback> karni: ack. I think in a script I use, I sleep for 2 seconds between starting sshd and trying to connect
<Saviq> karni, in case you have problems with dependencies - find unity8-build*.deb in ~phablet and remove it
<karni> Saviq: ack, thanks!
<Saviq> karni, that's what it uses to install build deps, but it does so by comparing mtime of debian/control and that .deb
<Saviq> which means that if the .deb was created, but not installed for some reason, it kind of breaks...
<Saviq> we need to improve that for sure
<karni> Saviq: I'll keep that in mind, thanks for letting me know
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> ouch, wrong window to ↑
<Cimi> who can help me with welcome wizard?
<Cimi> I run the app but nothing happens
<Cimi> lp:~unity-team/ubuntu-settings-components/wizard-cmake
<Cimi> mterry, ^
<Cimi> I'm working on it
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decision-pw-checkmark/+merge/193439
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, on it... thx
<dandrader> Saviq, I did "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty-proposed" and I still have all my old stuff in /home/phablet
<Saviq> dandrader, that's just lucky, I'm afraid
<Saviq> dandrader, it's not supposed to work, really
<Saviq> dandrader, also, there's more than $HOME that's wiped when you flash
<dandrader> which makes me wonder if my device is in a correct state
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, it is, it just sometimes work
<Saviq> dandrader, sometimes does not
<dandrader> black magic
<Saviq> dandrader, well, not really - it just depends on the size of your $HOME
<Saviq> or the number of files
<Saviq> the backup process chokes on something
<tsdgeos> Saviq: were you able to repro/pinpoint the crash on music?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, will try to do so tomorrow
<dandrader> Saviq, I wanna make a library that both plugins/Ubuntu/Gestures/ (Ubuntu.Gestures qml plugin) and main.cpp (unity8 binary) would use. Where would you suggest I put its code in the tree?
<dandrader> lib? src/lib? lib/
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> dandrader, lib/ I'd say
<Saviq> dandrader, no real preference, either ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, so in lib/MY_LIB_NAME/[all MY_LIB_NAME files]
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: hmmm
<tsdgeos> $ make pot_file
<tsdgeos> Scanning dependencies of target pot_file
<tsdgeos> works fine here
<tsdgeos> in the builddir
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, but calling the script worked fine too... po/unity8.pot as correctly updated
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: unittest?
<tsdgeos> though not sure it's worth it
<tsdgeos> it' like unittesting the SDK
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yeah...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, and it's an extended snap-decision...
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! I published unity8 just now, if you could spread the word not to merge in any new commits to lp:unity8 for the time being I would be grateful
<sil2100> Saviq: we will be transitioning to autopilot 1.4 now and thomi_ would probably have it easier if there are no new commits besides AP fixes that his team will make
<sil2100> dandrader, Cimi: ^
<sil2100> mzanetti: ^
<Saviq> sil2100, we're at manual merging anyway
<sil2100> larsu: ^ ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, so it's enough that I know :)
<sil2100> Saviq: hah, I thought you weren't around already
<Saviq> sil2100, there's one in progress, though
<sil2100> Ok, thanks guys, tomorrow we should know how things are going
<Saviq> sil2100, manual meaning I trigger -autolanding manually
<sil2100> Oh, ouch
<sil2100> Well, shouldn't be a big problem if that's not a big feature or something risky
<Saviq> sil2100, we had some 25 branches approved, didn't want them to flood through and all get unapproved ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, it's just a test, so should be just fine
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
 * greyback eod
<pero> is there anyway i can control the CLI parameters that the gmail unity web app is launched with?
<pero> ...using chromium
<karni> I'm seeing multiple instances of styledItem in unity8 code (Components/TileStyle.qml). Can anyone tell me where does that come from?
<karni> The *styledItem*, that is
<sam113101> help
<Saviq> karni, it's from the theming engine
<Saviq> karni, not sure if it's documented, though...
<Saviq> karni, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.StyledItem/ should help somewhat
<Saviq> pero, look in your ~/.local/share/applications
<Saviq> pero, maybe you can trick the Exec line to do what you need
<karni> Saviq: perfect, thanks!!
<karni> not much, but it's a good start ;D
<karni> Saviq: have a good evening, bud!
<Saviq> karni, right back at you
<karni> :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-06
<veebers> Saviq: Is the script runtests.sh in unity8 expected to work at this moment? Perhaps I'm not doing something right (and thus can update any docs)
<Saviq> veebers, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/ says it does...
<veebers> ok thanks, I'll check that out
<Saviq> veebers, just saw that mediumtests disable the edges demo - we should probably add that to the unity8 suite for test scripts to use
<veebers> Saviq: ack, in the helpers section yeah?
<Saviq> veebers, yeah
<veebers> cool, can look into that
<veebers> Saviq: are you still around?
<sam113101> HELLO
<sam113101> I'm having trubble with unity
<Mirv> we'd now want ap1.4/xpathselect1.4 support back in, can someone check https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/unity/get_xpathselect_1.4_back/+merge/194069 ?
<tsdgeos> oh lol
<tsdgeos> the unity7 "panel" is crashing like crazy
<tsdgeos> let me dist-upgrade again to see if it fixes itself
<tsdgeos> looks like not
<seb128> tsdgeos, can you get a bt?
<tsdgeos> i should
<tsdgeos> need to find out to which process to attach
<tsdgeos> somehow it seems i disabled appport and don't know how to bring it back :D
<seb128> tsdgeos, gdb -p $(pidof unity-panel-service)?
<tsdgeos> sure, that should work :D
<tsdgeos> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369213/
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> i have two network indicators too
<seb128> tsdgeos, hum, ido, fun ... "dpkg -l - grep libido"?
<tsdgeos> we're adopting the kde ideas? :D (KDE had the same problem with duplicated network stuff lately)
<seb128> tsdgeos, that's normal if you installed e.g ubuntu-system-settings (that pulls in the new indicator, we still use nm-applet on the desktop)
<tsdgeos> ii  libido3-0.1-0:amd64                                   13.10.0+14.04.20131105.1-0ubuntu1             amd64        Shared library providing extra gtk menu items for display in
<seb128> tsdgeos, can you install libido3-0.1-0-dbgsym and get a new bt?
<tsdgeos> sure
<seb128> larsu, it seems like you have an invalid unref in your recent ido changes
<tsdgeos> seb128: larsu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369241/
<tsdgeos> i can valgrindize it if you guys want too
<seb128> tsdgeos, I guess that would be useful, though it's likely due to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/ido/trunk.14.04/revision/155
<tsdgeos> seb128: do you remember the magic stuff i have to pass to valgrind when debugging glib programs so its useful?
<seb128> tsdgeos, export G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly
<seb128> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1248446 btw for tracking it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248446 in ido (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [High,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> seb128: hmmm, i'm having problems starting the panel-service under valgrind since killing it restarts it automatically and then the valgrind one says the bus is already taken, any clue how to make it not restart or to make the new one take over?
<seb128> tsdgeos, stop unity-panel-service
<seb128> "stop" as the upstart command
<seb128> e.g type that
<tsdgeos> that makes sense
<tsdgeos> i'm not much into this upstart mindset :D
<seb128> upstart job management is handy ;-)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: look what i found yesterday http://picpaste.com/pics/IMG_00000616-b7AlTUm9.1383728804.jpg
<Cimi> lol
<larsu> seb128: oops. Already spotted it in that diff (g_file_icon_get_file() is transfer-none)
<seb128> larsu, e.g g_object_unref (file); is wrong?
<larsu> yes
<larsu> I'll fix it right away
<Saviq> tsdgeos, aaawww thank you :D
<tsdgeos> wonder what was the guys idea to name it like that
<tsdgeos> that or you have a second business here in barcelona and you never told us
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I think this is ready when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/search-history-persist
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k
<nic-doffay> Saviq, nm just saw your top comment.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, where should I add this PageHeader test?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, to the PageHeader tests
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I meant searchHistory sorry.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ah no, DashContent or somewheer
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to test that it's common between scopes
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so you need one of the suites where there's multiple scopes
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, taking a look at DashContent test now.
<Cimi> can anyone tell me why system-settings-wizard does run but shows no window ? lp:~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-cmake
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's ok i keep triggering manual autolandings, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wops
 * tsdgeos hides
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're waiting for the autopilot 1.4 transition to settle
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you're fine, just don't merge more
<tsdgeos> sure
<Cimi> if you are bored, I am stuccoed with lp:~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-cmake
 * Cimi just saying
<Mirv> Saviq: I was just about to say but I see you already spanked tsdgeos :)
<Mirv> Saviq: I see three failing tests in unity8 with AP1.4
<Saviq> Mirv, on mako?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what's the problem?
<Mirv> Saviq: on mako, yes, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6369664/
<Saviq> Mirv, I wasn't really paying attention, thought the ap guys will make sure they pass...
<Mirv> Saviq: so did I. let me grab a log.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I run system-settings-wizard
<Saviq> Mirv, oh well, they did pass http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty-touch/480/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the window does not appear
<Saviq> Cimi, works fine here
<Cimi> Saviq, wizard?
<Saviq> ah wait, wizard
<tsdgeos> Mirv: Saviq: then how did my thing get merged?
<Saviq> Cimi, qrc:/qml/Pages/WelcomePage.qml:20 module "Ubuntu.SystemSettings.LanguagePlugin" is not installed ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that as well
<Cimi> Saviq, I did make install
<Cimi> Saviq, then it finds the plugin
<Cimi> Saviq, but still doesn't load the app
<Saviq> Cimi, well, I won't...
<Saviq> Cimi, view.show()
<Saviq> Cimi, you never *show* the window, so it doesn't show
<Cimi> I'm very embarassed
<Cimi> I commented our viewFullscreen because doesn't work here
<Mirv> Saviq: the attachment in bug #1248477
<ubot5> bug 1248477 in Unity 8 "Three failing tests with unity8 + AP1.4" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248477
<Cimi> but I did not replace it with show
<Cimi> Saviq, sorry...
<Cimi> spent so much time on the cmake without realising the issue was in the code :)
<Saviq> Mirv, you got a .crash file?
 * Saviq adds daily-build
<Mirv> Saviq: no, the only crash I have is upstart-app-lauch
<Saviq> Mirv, interesting...
<Saviq> Mirv, how about ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log ?
<Saviq> Mirv, I'm running them locally now from daily-build, let's see what I get
<Mirv> Saviq: http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/u8/
<Saviq> Mirv, to reduce tsdgeos's offence, he's merged a fix of one of the failing tests of unity8 on 5.2 ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, nothing obvious, testing locally - can you reliably fail those tests?
<Mirv> Saviq: sure, that's great :) and yes those tests fail every time for me.
<Saviq> Mirv, interesting
<Saviq> Mirv, 22 tests OK here
<Saviq> Mirv, I just installed unity8-autopilot from daily-build (and its dependencies)
<Saviq> so it pulled in unity8 and friends, and libautopilot-qt 1.4
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, weird. can you dpkg -l | grep autopilot to check also autopilot-touch is uptodate?
<Saviq> Mirv, nope, it's not
 * Saviq installs
<Mirv> Saviq: ok I think it was again this /home/phablet/autopilot, or seems probable at least
<Saviq> Mirv, right...
<Saviq> Mirv, 22 OK with autopilot-touch, too
<Saviq> false alarm, it seems
<Mirv> Saviq: yep, mark the bug as invalid
<Mirv> or I can
 * Mirv did
<dandrader> my "date & time" indicator disappeared (talking about ubuntu desktop trusty here). Has it happened for any of you guys? If so, is there an easy way to get it back?
<seb128> dandrader, is indicator-datetime-service running?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: run /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-datetime-service
<tsdgeos> dandrader: happens randomly here
<pabloff9> I'm also having this
<seb128> tsdgeos, dandrader: does it happen at login? (that bug is supposed to have been fixed recently)
<pabloff9> not on my PC now to test it, though
<seb128> pabloff9, ^
<tsdgeos> seb128: it happens randomly at login yes
<tsdgeos> it may have been fixe
<dandrader> seb128, no
<seb128> tsdgeos, that was bug #1239710
<ubot5> bug 1239710 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime or -session missing ~10% of the time" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239710
<dandrader> seb128, yes (for the second question)
<seb128> tsdgeos, I didn't see the issue since I've the updates
<tsdgeos> seb128: maybe, don't remember the last time it happened
<dandrader> seb128, I just turned on my computer today and I noticed it was missing the date-time indicator
<seb128> dandrader, dpkg -l | grep indicator-datetime
<dandrader> seb128,  13.10.0+13.10.20131023.2-0ubuntu1
<seb128> dandrader, did you just install upgrades?
<dandrader> seb128, yes
<dandrader> seb128, so rebooting will solve it then?
<seb128> dandrader, ok, so maybe you just got that update
<seb128> dandrader, well, restarting unity-panel-service should fix it
<seb128> dandrader, e.g kill it or use "restart"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i honestly don't think i can fix the singleton issue myself in 5.2
<dandrader> seb128, thanks. it did fix it! :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, meaning "our side"?
<tsdgeos> unless i put hundred hours to understand the V4 code which I doubt we want to do
<dandrader> seb128,  "restart unity-panel-service", I mean
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, it just broke, i can remove the test to fix it :D
<seb128> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we might need that temporarily
<Saviq> tsdgeos, managed to talk to Qt guys about it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll repport a new bug with regression in the topic
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> they're all awol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, slackers
 * tsdgeos checks when DevDays SF happens
<tsdgeos> today :D
<Saviq> right, makes sense ;)
<tsdgeos> so yeah
<tsdgeos> i think they have a good excuse
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, skip the failing test with a TODO and a QTBUG link
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so as not to block the switch to 5.2 (assuming we'll actually work!?)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: he he, well once it builds on the ppa we can test it easierly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/drag-crash-1228336/+merge/192183 is all green and happy. Can we have it in?
<Saviq> dandrader, we're waiting for the autopilot 1.4 transition to conclude
<dandrader> ah, ok
<Saviq> dandrader, then we can merge again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you know if QtC 3.0.0-beta is supposed to be buildable with 5.0?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, README mentions that it requires 5.2 or 4.8 (with restrictions)... not sure it means that 5.0/5.1 should work with restrictions or not...
<tsdgeos> not really uptodate with QtC but i remember reading something along the lines that would say "no"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 's what I thought
<Saviq> Mirv, I've a branch that (almost - docs seem to be broken) builds QtCreator 3.0, want a look?
<Saviq> Mirv, on that note, how do you do "syncing with upstream"? I usually just move the debian and .bzr folders over and commit the changes...
<Saviq> but I'm sure there's a better, more established way...
<Mirv> Saviq: ping bzoltan about that, please
<Mirv> Saviq: I import the new upstream tarball with bzr import-upstream (I think, or was it merge-upstream..)
<Mirv> Saviq: then commit that and make packaging changes as needed
<nic-doffay> Saviq, unsure why this is failing now, I can't see anything in the logs. https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/191145
<Saviq> Mirv, right, didn't know that :)
<Mirv> Saviq: the Ubuntu plugin needs to be ported over to 3.0 before the QtC 3.0 itself can be considered. but push your branch somewhere anyhow.
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's temporary
<Saviq> nic-doffay, autopilot 1.4 isn't yet published
<Saviq> nic-doffay, restarted the job so that it picks up the daily-build ppa to get 1.4
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/singleton_52/+merge/194123
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<dandrader> Saviq, do we still support SurfaceFlinger. It so, until when?
<dandrader> s/It/If
<Saviq> dandrader, "support" is an overstatement... but yeah, it's still there, hopefully not for long
<Saviq> dandrader, i.e. if we regress on sf that's ~fine
<dandrader> ok
<Saviq> dandrader, once we get Mir on the Nexus10, I'll be pushing for dropping sf altogether
<Saviq> dandrader, tsdgeos, fyi, once we get smoke results from the next image, and they're green for unity8, is when we can start merging again
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/singleton_52/+merge/194123... unity-notifications will fail as well, as they rely on it :/
 * Saviq pushes unity-notifications to qt5-beta2
<Saviq> Mirv, ok ↑?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do they
<tsdgeos> that's bad
<Saviq> tsdgeos, erm wait
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I meant unity-api
<Saviq> Mirv, ↑
<Saviq> and the tests in there
<Saviq> at least
<Saviq> right, unity-api doesn't run the tests in autopkgtest... so they built just fine
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll try to compile+test  unity-api againsst my 5.2
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes please, qml tests, that is
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you quick review this? i realized i had it in my qtubuntu from the roaming fixes i did on release day but was unpushed https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/const_ref/+merge/194126
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, or do a recipe?
<dandrader> ouch! I'm unable to build unity8 packages on the device: "c++: internal compiler error: Killed"
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> dandrader: do you have enough disk space?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, think so. "/dev/mmcblk0p12                15G  3.6G   11G  25% /home"
<dandrader> standing for "Filesystem                    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on"
<Saviq> dandrader, `powerd-cli active` as root
<Saviq> dandrader, when it gets into low-powered mode, it will interrupt system calls under high load
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, interesting.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "const QRectF & relativeGeometry" please fix spacing?
<Saviq> dandrader, connecting to the PC (not charger) helps as well
<mhr3> Saviq, so you were ok with the approach of taking unity and removing all the non scope bits to get the "scope test app"?
<mhr3> one thing i kinda like about it is that we can keep merging things that get into unity
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, if you need to refactor some things to e.g. load Dash.qml directly, that might be a good solution as well
<Saviq> mhr3, which would keep us even closer
<mhr3> Saviq, meh, this works, although i do wonder what to do about tests
<mhr3> i guess we don't really care about the ui tests and would be only interested in unit tests
<mhr3> as in pure c++ unit tests
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, UI tests would happen on our side
<mhr3> Saviq, but ultimately this setup isn't going to help much when merging back into unity, we'll loose all the history... problem?
<Saviq> mhr3, or you could just work on lp:unity8 directly...
<Saviq> mhr3, or... extract the Unity plugin first
<Saviq> mhr3, and only work on lp:unity8 for the UI bits
<Saviq> mhr3, and keep the unity plugin separate
<mhr3> yes, lots of options, i'm not sure what the best
<mhr3> anyway, pushed what i have to lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity-scopes-only
<Saviq> mhr3, I'd like us to keep as close as possible, to not fork too much
<Saviq> mhr3, so maybe indeed separating out the unity plugin would be good
<Saviq> mhr3, you could fork that for the new scopes api
<Saviq> mhr3, while we could keep all the UI changes in lp:unity8
<mhr3> yea, it does sound sensible
<mhr3> the question is whether there really won't be any qml-facing API changes
<mhr3> if there are, things will get complicated
<Saviq> mhr3, that's when we'll "fork" inside unity8
<Saviq> mhr3, piece-by-piece
<Saviq> mhr3, maybe we can even use Qt's versioning mechanism at that point
<mhr3> qt has versioning? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, you can tag members, for example, with revisions
<Saviq> mhr3, and then, when you import a certain version, that one member will get imported or not
<mhr3> how do you use it then in qml?
<Saviq> mhr3, "import blah 1.1"
<Saviq> mhr3, in qmldir you can specify which qml files correspond to which version of the import
<mhr3> aaah
<Saviq> mhr3, so a single plugin under Unity.1 can have different imports for Unity 1.0 and 1.1
<mhr3> interesting
<Saviq> would require some refactoring on unity8 side, but that's not necessarily bad anyway ;)
<mhr3> heh
<Saviq> Mirv, another question - is there a way to get the changed files into debian/changelog automagically?
<mhr3> Saviq, so for the separated-out unity plugin, should i create a new lp project?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, unity-scopes? ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, unity-scopes-shell?
<Saviq> mhr3, unity-qt?
<mhr3> i like unity-scopes-shell
<mhr3> since the other part is unity-scopes-api
<Mirv> Saviq: maybe, but I don't know about such. I've used dch for changelog modifying otherwise.
<sil2100> bregma: ping :)
<bregma> sil2100, how may I help?
<Saviq> mhr3, while you're at it, extracting abstract classes into lp:unity-api would be nice :)
<mhr3> Saviq, that's the util lib, right?
<mhr3> i know we're using it, but never actually looked at what's in there :)
<sil2100> bregma: hello! Any progress in getting the fix for LP: #1247787 released?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1247787 in cmake (Ubuntu) "Unity FTBFS from lp:unity on trusty" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247787
<sil2100> bregma: I think I saw didrocks mention something about the patch not being rebased on the latest ubuntu source?
<Saviq> mhr3, not even util, just a place to keep API definitions (abstract base classes)
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ can you comment?
<Saviq> mhr3, and corresponding API tests that verify that an API is conformant with the requirement
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, i guess it's time to look at it :)
<Saviq> mhr3, it's not big :)
<bregma> sil2100, the patch is the latest Ubuntu source with a patch cherry-picked from upstream, as the debdiff clearly shows
<Saviq> mhr3, ah and yeah, there's utils from michi
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure anything uses those, though
<didrocks> sil2100: what should I comment? the branch is on 2.8.11.2-1ubuntu5 and we have 2.8.12-0ubuntu1 in trusty
<mhr3> Saviq, i know the scopes-api is
<didrocks> as well, I saw some inline diff, I would prefer a debdiff with only debian/patches/
<sil2100> bregma: ^
<Saviq> mhr3, okay, good, then
<bregma> didrocks, the Ubuntu source keeps its patches applied -- not my pref, but I wasn;t going to break what's already there
<bregma> the debdiff contains only the patch, the MP diff has the patch applied
<didrocks> bregma: I saw one file applied (or maybe the diff was contracted)
<didrocks> bregma: but is it on 2.8.12-0ubuntu1?
<didrocks> I saw 2.8.11.2-1ubuntu5 in the branch
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, there isn't really much besides the util classes, but from the dir layout it's very much an older copy of current scopes-api
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there's one unrelated instability that jenkins has reported with the filters mp
<Saviq> mhr3, there's more here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/trunk/files/head:/include/unity/shell/
<nic-doffay> https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/191145
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, saw that
<bregma> didrocks, here's the debdiff attached to the bug: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/155893853/debdiff
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's just a flaky test
<Saviq> mhr3, the shell APIs are not built into a lib even - they're just headers
<mhr3> oh, didn't check the include dir :/
<didrocks> bregma: ah nice, sponsoring that one then
<Saviq> mhr3, the idea is that whoever wants to implement a shell-facing component
<mhr3> Saviq, not exactly sure that's good... if we want to keep minimal changes, sure, otherwise it will be pita to maintain in there
 * bregma thinks packaging branches should not be kept with patches applied in bzr
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, we should only merge into lp:unity-api once we have a more-or-less stable API
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I think this needs a rebuild too https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/search-history-persist/+merge/193935
<Saviq> mhr3, not saying we should start with that
<mhr3> Saviq, ok, then i'm fine with it
<Saviq> mhr3, just extract the api in unity-scopes-shell into headers, and at some point we'll move them over to lp:unity-api
<mhr3> yep, will do
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the test checks for entries on the first scope twice, how does that check for persistence across scopes?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and it's doing that at too low a level
<mhr3> but then this doesn't seem like a very good place for the util classes
<Saviq> mhr3, lp:unity-api? might not be indeed
<mhr3> seems kinda circular
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's just interrogating the same object, which is kind of useless
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you should type into the search entry, switch scopes, focus the search entry and check that the history is correct
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what you're testing there instead is whether the SearchHistoryModel works
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which, granted, it might need (don't remember its coverage)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but still not a relevant test for that bug
<nic-doffay> Saviq, all that would have to be done from the PageHeader.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, why is that?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you just find a PageHeader child in the DashContent
<Saviq> nic-doffay, based on its objectName
<Saviq> nic-doffay, then find the text entry and type into it
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I just presumed that those tests were best done from the PageHeader.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you can't do that there
<Saviq> nic-doffay, as you don't have multiple scopes
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just one PageHeader
<nic-doffay> Saviq, right
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or well, you could just create two PageHeaders
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but that wouldn't test how it's really used
<nic-doffay> Saviq, should I get rid of that other test that I wrote prior then?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what we need to make sure of there, is that the use case really works
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the added test in that MP is not in the right place, at least
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if you want to test that the SearchHistoryModel behaves as defined, that's a tst_SearchHistoryModel (if there isn't one)
<Saviq> i.e. whether it adds / promotes entries as expected
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what you need is basically a regression test for the bug
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and do it on as low a level as possible, yes, but still such that it verifies that the user will see the same behavior
<Saviq> otherwise you're testing the test setup itself / Qt / QML, which we don't want to do
<sam113101> Saviq: help
<Saviq> sam113101, please ask your question first
<sam113101> Saviq: why do I get this?: http://imgur.com/a/vRRwR
<Saviq> sam113101, no idea, I'm only working on unity8
<Saviq> sam113101, is there a bug? if not - please file one
<sam113101> Saviq: unity8 is the one that's not using compiz, right?
<Saviq> sam113101, yes, the phone/tablet one currently
<Saviq> sam113101, either way, it looks like a gtk theming issue
<Saviq> sam113101, please file a bg
<Saviq> bug
<sam113101> under what "program", gtk? unity?
<Saviq> sam113101, I can confirm it happens for me, too, under Radiance
<sam113101> sweet, I thought it was only me
<Saviq> sam113101, apport-bug light-themes
<Saviq> that will send a launchpad bug to the light-themes project, which is where Radiance comes from
<Saviq> and yikes my eyes hurt ;) it's so bright
<seb128> Saviq, sam113101: "ubuntu-themes" is the correct project for that
<seb128> we merged themes back in there some cycle ago
<nic-doffay> Saviq, right. I have no idea how to access the PageHeader which lives in item which is the delegate of the loader on dashContentList using findChild.
<Saviq> seb128, sure, apport-bug light-themes will file it there, no?
<seb128> Saviq, oh, right, we still build that binary ... yes ;-)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just find the delegate based on its index (i.e. its objectName should be "scopeView" + index)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, then you go var scopeView = findChild("scopeView0") or some such
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then scopeView.findChild("pageHeader") or similar
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's plenty of examples in the current tests
<sam113101> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1248558
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248558 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Radiance theme has Ambiance "icons"" [Undecided,New]
<sam113101> is unity8 only available on tablets and phones right now?
<kgunn> dednick: mzanetti joining ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6370774/ that looks like broken docs in qtcreator
<Saviq> does it not?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: when does that happen? build stage?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ↑↑↑↑↑
<sam113101> so, is unity8 available for desktops?
<davmor2> sam113101: come back at 14.10 and unity8 should be available across the board
<sam113101> that's a long time
<sam113101> so unity will still be a compiz plugin on 14.04?
<Daekdroom> sam113101, yeah, because Mir deployment was delayed.
<sam113101> well, at least we'll have mir on 14.04, right?
<Daekdroom> That's the plan, afaik.
<sam113101> I'd like to work on mir and/or unity next, where should I start?
<sam113101> seriously
<tsdgeos> sam113101: there's a team meeting for unity8 happening, so people is not reading here, wait a 30 mins
<tsdgeos> greyback: am i the only one that was kicked out of the hangout?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes
<fginther> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> fginther, otp
<fginther> ack
<sil2100> Trevinho: hi!
<sil2100> Trevinho: can we get https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/unity/xpathselect-1.4/+merge/194077 approved and merged?
<sil2100> Trevinho: is it ok?
<sil2100> Trevinho: if yes, can you review and approve for merging?
<dednick> Saviq: when you get a second, can you add the comment "will be used by unity8 and ubuntu-system-settings" to the ubuntu-settings-components landing request? I don't have write access.
<Saviq> fginther, back
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: I'm reviewing that branch right now.
<Saviq> sam113101, mir+unity8 is going to be an optional non-default session in 14.04
<Saviq> sam113101, one that will provide mostly the tablet experience
<Saviq> sam113101, if you want to help - code is in lp:unity8, here's some guidance on how to build it https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<Saviq> sam113101, process is as usual - grab a bug you like, try and fix it and submit a merge proposal
<sam113101> thanks
<Saviq> dednick, done
<dednick> Saviq: thanks
 * Saviq recovers his throat
<dednick> Saviq: /var/local/autopilot/setup.log:  unity8-autopilot : Depends: libautopilot-qt (>= 1.4) but 1.3+13.10.20130814-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<dednick> Saviq: known?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, we're transitioning from 1.3 to 1.4
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> dednick, but it's not in the archive yet
<Saviq> dednick, if you want you can add a hook to the job to add daily-build PPA with ap 1.4
<fginther> Saviq, I noticed unity8 CI failures becuase of missing ap 1.4
<fginther> ahh
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, we don't have daily-build as default, was waiting for it to get into distro
<fginther> Saviq, Ok, just checking. I won't touch anything
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: thanks!
<sam113101> kind of weird, lol
<sam113101> I don't really see myself using that on a desktop computer
<sam113101> is there any working app?
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: I approved Timo's branch, and went ahead and globally approved.  I'm sure the merge will fail since we are still waiting on the cmake change, but I wanted to approve it for historical purposes:)
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: so the cmake change is still not there?
 * sil2100 hoped it's released already
<ChrisTownsend> Well, I think it's been sponsored, but I don't know the status of the upload and inclusion into the archive.  It may already be there for all I know.
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: thanks for approving anyway!
<sil2100> Oh, ok, let me check that
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the scopeView object doesn't contain a PageHeader in the test. It's FakeScopeView.
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: I see it's there, in -proposed, so depending if lp:unity is using -proposed or not for CI and merger, we might get it working
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ok, cool.  And I heard that Nux and Compiz are being removed temporarily from the daily-build PPA, right?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, right...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok, let's let it be - tsdgeos is doing things to the header anyway
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we'll try and get the test in there
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: yes, we're holding of the transition for now, we need to finish 1.4 AP transition first
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ok, great!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, can we land the branch without a test then?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, not today though - still waiting for GO after the autopilot 1.4 transition
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool.
<sam113101> "qml phone shell", is it what it's going to be like on the desktop, too?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, weird, I subscribed myself
<Saviq> sam113101, that's an old name, where did you find it?
<sam113101> Saviq: that's the title of the app I've just run
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Autolanding failed with the cmake error, so I guess it doesn't pull from -proposed.
<Saviq> sam113101, right ;)
<Saviq> sam113101, that can be your first contribution :)
<Saviq> sam113101, it's the window title in main.cpp
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: How wonder how long cmake will be in -proposed...
<sam113101> https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<sam113101> what's the name supposed to be?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: tahdah! It's in release already, re-approving the branch ;)
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Alright!
<sam113101> seriously though, the thing I'm using right now will be used on the desktop too?
<sam113101> serious question
<cwayne> sam113101: eventually.  as i understand it though, it won't look like that
<cwayne> it will look like unity7, but be the same codebase as unity8
<fginther> Saviq, can you assign https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-upstream-merger-20 to ~canonical-ci-engineering? or do you want to own this BP :-)
<Saviq> fginther, doing :)
<fginther> Saviq, thanks
<fginther> Saviq, by the way, now that we have https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-ci-airline, I'd like to retool core-1311-upstream-merger-20 some to not overlap as much
<Saviq> fginther, feel free
<Saviq> fginther, it does cover a lot of the same ground
<sam113101> cwayne: good thing, unity7 is kind of buggy
<veebers> Saviq: are you still around perchance?
<Saviq> veebers, here
<veebers> Saviq: hey, I'm experiencing issues with unity when I stop/start maliit-server. Is this a known/expected thing?
<veebers> Saviq: specifically, this is with the autopilot tests that starts the maliit-server with testability. I can run a single test fine one, if I try run that single test again it will fail
<veebers> either the tap won't register on the test app (nor can I tap it myself) or there is some sort of crash
<Saviq> veebers, not sure, what exactly are you testing?
<veebers> Saviq: this is the ubuntu-keyboard test
<veebers> s
<Saviq> veebers, the only thing I can think of
<Saviq> veebers, is the OSKController from unity-mir
<Saviq> veebers, it might not have connected to the keyboard yet
<Saviq> veebers, you should see some messages about KeyboardInfo in unity8's log when you restart maliit
<Saviq> that it disconnected from the socket
<Saviq> veebers, that's because OSK needs to communicate its geometry to the shell, so that it sets everything up for it
<veebers> Saviq: I see something like: UbuntuKeyboardInfo - socket error: "QLocalSocket: Remote closed"
<veebers> I also had this once, repeated heaps:
<veebers> __pthread_gettid -2
<veebers> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<veebers>   what():  display factory cannot create fb display
<Saviq> veebers, that means something's hogging the display and unity8 can't start
<Saviq> veebers, like an app (or maliit itself, for that matter)
<Saviq> veebers, here's the keyboard info receiver http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/view/head:/src/modules/Unity/Application/ubuntukeyboardinfo.h
<Saviq> veebers, it's just a socket in XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<Saviq> veebers, over which ubuntu-keyboard sends some info about itself
<Saviq> it's not ideal, but it does the job while we can't come up with a better solution
<Saviq> veebers, it might be that you need to instrument it and wait for it to reconnect after restarting maliit
<veebers> Saviq: when you say 'instrument it' you're referring to the better solution?
<Saviq> veebers, no, the current one
<Saviq> veebers, I don't think it exposes a property you could listen on
<Saviq> OSKController.qml has an "enabled" property though
<veebers> Saviq: right, and the ubuntu-keyboard side would also know when it's connected right? I could also do it on that side?
<Saviq> veebers, yeah,
<Saviq> veebers, m_clientConnection
<Saviq> veebers, in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/view/head:/src/plugin/ubuntuapplicationapiwrapper.cpp
<veebers> Saviq: ok understood. I need to wait until the keyboard/shell are connected. I'll see what I come up with
<veebers> Saviq: hey, if you have a couple more minutes. I might be being dense, but what exactly is unity-mir. It's not a process that's running is it, I'm wondering how (if at all) i might be able to introspect it
<Saviq> veebers, it's a plugin loaded into unity8
<Saviq> veebers, i.e. import Unity.Application 0.1
<Saviq> veebers, from which OSKController is instantiated in Shell.qml:739
<Saviq> veebers, and that you can introspect talking to unity8
<veebers> Saviq: ah right, thanks :-)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-07
<veebers> Saviq: if you're still around I have another unity/unity-mir question
<Saviq> veebers, just ask, I'll answer next time I'm around the keyboard :)
<veebers> Saviq: good point :-) looking at OSKController, enabled is a boolean of if the surface is set or not, it appears that if you stop maliit-server that surface isn't destroyed meaning enabled stays True. Any pointers on how I would go about ensureing that changes when maliit-server stops?
<Saviq> veebers, its surface not destroyed? that'd be bad... that's what onSurfaceDestroyed is supposed to do
<Saviq> veebers, if you can confirm that doesn't happen, we should fix that
<Saviq> veebers, please file bug against unity-mir
<Saviq> veebers, in OSKController.qml:30 there's the connections with SurfaceManager
<veebers> Saviq: right, that's where I would expect the surface to be set to null
<Saviq> veebers, if that never happens → bug, please file against unity-mir
<veebers> Saviq: ack, thanks
<veebers> Saviq: one more question :-) Can I log an event in the qml to the unity.log? i.e. I want to log "Setting/Unsetting surface" messages to confirm, at the moment I'm just introspecting through python and I don't see that property change
<Saviq> veebers, console.log
<Saviq> veebers, console.log("Blah") - the usual JS way
<veebers> Saviq: I tried that initially, nothing showed up in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<veebers> perhaps I'm doing something dumb, will try again
<Saviq> veebers, well, if they're not called - that's when it wouldn't show up...
<Saviq> veebers, if you're editing on device
<veebers> Saviq: I can modify the qml in /usr/lib/ . ..  and just restart unity right?
<Saviq> veebers, yeah
<veebers> Saviq: yeah, well I'm sure the setting one is called
<Saviq> /usr/lib/*/qt5/imports/Unity-Mir/
<Saviq> veebers, you can also go onEnabledChanged: console.log("Enabled:", enabled)
<Saviq> which will print "Enabled: false" / "Enabled: true" on change
<veebers> Saviq: nice, thanks
<veebers> Saviq: FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1248795
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248795 in unity-mir "QSKController enabled property is reported incorrectly" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> michi__: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-api/cmake_warning--/+merge/194148
 * tsdgeos shakes fist at the new js engine thingie
<tsdgeos> QDEBUG : qmltestrunner::test_source(Source.model) a MockModel(0xb1d930) b MockModel(0xb1d930) a == b false
<tsdgeos> oh really?
<tsdgeos> sad thing is i can't repro in a small testcase
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-api/52regressions/+merge/194303
<pabloff9> <bregma> Are you there? (not sure if that's a list of online people. Second time I use IRC ever)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, rright :/
<pabloff9> bregma: Are you there? (not sure if that's a list of online people. Second time I use IRC ever)
<tsdgeos> pabloff9: it's a list of people on the server, doesn't mean he's in from on his keyboard though :D
<tsdgeos> pabloff9: no need to keep repeating every 2 minutes either
<pabloff9> tsdgeos: that's because I typed it wrong. I used < > instead of :
<pabloff9> tsdgeos: but thanks
<Saviq> pabloff9, either way, bregma is in Canada, so fast asleep I imagine
<pabloff9> Saviq: Oh, ok. Maybe someone else can help me. Anyone knows anything about what kind of data Firefox expects to be dropped to a HTML5 dragand-drop file upload area? (like Gmail composer)
<pabloff9> Saviq: I know it doesn't seem unity-related, but it is.
<Saviq> pabloff9, well... it does sound like a Firefox question more... and no, no idea here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/singleton_52/+merge/194123 is superseded then?
<pabloff9> Saviq: it's because I'm trying to fix a bug in Unity. It doesn't seem to support file upload by drag and drop in Firefox (haven't tested Chrome or others) while Nautilus can. It looks like Firefox understands both drops as different things, since if you drop a file from Nautilus to the address bar, it displays the address, but from Unity, it displays a lot of Japanese/Chinese characters.
<pabloff9> Saviq: I'd guess a encoding problem, but I don't know.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: unity8 vs unity-api
<Saviq> tsdgeos, d'oh
<greyback> note for all: I'm working from home today, and my wifi is spotty at best, so if you need me, email is best
<Saviq> 1st world problems...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so mzanetti added https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1235268 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1200374 to the list of bugfixes that are missing a test
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235268 in unity8 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Unity8 hangs when a category is expanded and then collapsed in the Apps scope" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200374 in Unity 8 "Categories in Dash should only animate their height if visible" [Medium,Fix released]
<tsdgeos> i'm not sure how/if we want to add tests for those tbh
<tsdgeos> ideas?
<tsdgeos> for the first one i can make a test that expands the thing, but that has "nothing to do" with where the real bug was, which is in Qt
<tsdgeos> and for the second one not sure how to code the "should not see it expand" tbh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, he's been doing a quick run-through, so don't hesitate to counter him on that :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, was there a test added with the Qt fix?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and the only thing for the other one - you could arguably check that the height changes in one go, and animates when visible... but then it's probably a pretty flaky test to start with
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah i don't want more flacky tests
<tsdgeos> Saviq: unfortunately could not find a testcase for the Qt fix, so they accepted it without testcase and based on my argumentation of the backtrace+code
<tsdgeos> Saviq: now taht i have you here, i've been thinking about merging GenericScopeView and ScopeView (which is actually GenericGenericScopeView)
<tsdgeos> since we don't seem to use ScopeView anywhere else than in tests
<tsdgeos> everything else is a GenericScopeView
<tsdgeos> so not sure it makes sense to have that split
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't DashApps.qml / DashHome.qml use it?
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> they are GenericScopeViews
<Saviq> ah no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, complete +1
<tsdgeos> oka
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no autopilot14 yet?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the fact that tests use FakeScopeView is problematic in its own right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't look like it :/
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> yep, wil try to use less fakes while merging the stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, image #14 is out, contains ap 1.4, so once we get green results from that we can unleash the MPs
<tsdgeos> \o/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, can we trigger rebuilds of our branches that need landing today?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, -ci, yes, landing - not yet
<nic-doffay> Saviq, good enough I suppose!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which one do you have in mind?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the search history.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, rebuild triggered
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cheers
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope, no gmail
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you couldn't even contact the travel agency yet? you didn't get no travel req confirmation?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll try and get that sorted then
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: admittedly I only did the request on tuesday morning
<mzanetti> but so far nothing here
<Saviq> ah, so maybe kgunn didn't approve yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks, will get that sorted for you
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. I'll check mails every now and then and book the flight asap
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, msm is forwarding you the approval now
<Saviq> must've gotten lost somewhere
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. sent the mail to bts travel. Will go for a walk now and confirm the flight in a couple of hours
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<mhr3> sil2100, any progress on bringing zmqpp and capnp to trusty?
<sil2100> mhr3: capnp package is ready, I will ask for review today to see how it looks
<sil2100> mhr3: you can try it out if it works from ppa:sil2100/ppa
<mhr3> sil2100, it failed to build in the ppa
<sil2100> mhr3: ah, ok, deps changed, righto
 * sil2100 missed that
<mhr3> sil2100, and anywhere to find zmqpp?
<sil2100> mhr3: it's almost ready here too, but I didn't push it anywhere yet - I guess there is chance I'll have it for review today too
<Cimi> the osk does not work on my trusty phone, yours'
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we've got green light - /me is back at pushing one after another
<Saviq> Cimi, just updated to #14, works fine
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Cimi> Saviq, I diet-upgraded fromr10
<Cimi> *dist
<Cimi> ahha this autocorrection is hilarous
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, how do you flash 14?
<Cimi> Saviq, my phablet-flash only finds 10
<Saviq> Cimi, trusty-proposed
<Cimi> Saviq, works thx
<Saviq> Cimi, `system-image-cli -v -b0 -c trusty-proposed` as root on phone if you don't want to lose data
<didrocks> mhall119: hey, are you taking care of putting people back to uds-organizer team? As there is no tech board, there is no way to ask for renewal
<didrocks> mhall119: and if you want people to schedule the blueprints… :p
<mhall119> didrocks: I'm not sure what uds-organizer is used for anymore, but just being a track lead in summit will allow you to schedule
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, I'll try, thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, no osk for me on r14 with SF
<Saviq> Cimi, ah, sf
<Saviq> Cimi, /me tries
<tsdgeos> errr
<tsdgeos> can you guys connect to mumble?
<Cimi> yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, no
<tsdgeos> it's telling me the password is wrong :-S
<dandrader> tsdgeos, "Wrong certificate or password"
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, something's wrong indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, are we supposed to fix it?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, sf is decommissioned, really
<Cimi> Saviq, but maguro is too slow with mir
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, maguro is being decommissioned, too
<Saviq> Cimi, it's just not a feasible target any more
<dandrader> Saviq, so, can we have https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/drag-crash-1228336/+merge/192183 in now? can we? can we?
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm just going through my list chronologically, so yes - I'll get to it :)
<Cimi> Saviq, I auto approved this, is it fine? https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1231996/+merge/192372
<Saviq> Cimi, it's got a +1 from mzanetti, so I think so, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, ah you merged trunk in the mean time - I'll have a look before merging
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/no_hswipe_if_vswipe_test/+merge/193401/comments/448326 look like legitimate failures in qml tests
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm ok, i'll check
<mhall119> didrocks: we don't give full scheduling powers out anymore
<mhall119> track leads get control over their track, but only their track
<didrocks> mhall119: I don't have control on my track in the case I gave
<didrocks> mhall119: something not linked to any track schedule on my track
<didrocks> I can't move it if there is a conflict (and I'm happy to have it on my track, just can't reschedule it)
<mhall119> didrocks: if the session is assigned to your track, regardless of what room it's in, you should be able to move it
<mhall119> if the session isn't assigned to your track....then it's not your session :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, any idea where the date text that's apparently on the greeter is? I can't see anything in Greeter.qml
<Saviq> nic-doffay, mzanetti is on holidays
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but: GreeterContent.qml
<nic-doffay> Saviq, is it Clock in GreeterContent.qml?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the name suggests so...
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, is there any way to use fake data for the infographic in unity8 any more?
<nic-doffay> Not seeing anything in the CODING doc.
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, although I see -f is still present in run
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, is that dated?
<nic-doffay> I mean it works, but I was wondering if there was a newer approach.
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: hi, I haven't done anything to unity8 in a while now, so that stuff is all there is
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: you can always manually create data sources with the cli tools in the  libusermetrics-tools package
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, ok. Quick one then, I'd just like to make the circles bigger. Which mock cpp file contains this functionality?
<nic-doffay> Just temp to test a bug fix.
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: tests/mocks/libusermetrics/UserMetrics.cpp
<nic-doffay> ta pete-woods
<pete-woods> np
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, failures confirmed here, i did not run the tests after merging to trunk last time
<nic-doffay> Saviq, can we merge yet?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: he's on it
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, cool
<fginther> Saviq, are you still processing the unity8 merges manually?
<fginther> Saviq, if should people just ask you directly for merging a branch?
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, but I'm feeling like we could start auto-merge now
<Saviq> fginther, we're down to some 10 approved branches, and by now I'm not doing more than just start them in order
<Saviq> fginther, so if you could enable the branch "scanner" for us, that'd be cool
<fginther> Saviq, doing so now
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: yep, please remerge, you are green :)
<mhr3> does anyone know what is BottomBarVisibilityComunicatorShell?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah...
<Saviq> mhr3, it's a nasty hack to sync the apps' toolbar and the hud
<mhr3> Saviq, pls pls tell me it's some nastiness that is no longer required
<Saviq> mhr3, unfortunately it still is
<Saviq> mhr3, we need it to make the toolbar hide when HUD goes on screen
<mhr3> :/
<Saviq> mhr3, we basically need a communication channel with the apps, I'm leaning towards creating something that'll go through the mir, a simple message-based protocol
<Saviq> +socket
<Saviq> instead of building more and more out-of-band interfaces for all kinds of things
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm just wondering cause it's in the unity plugin, and the only things in the unity plugin are scopes-related
<Saviq> mhr3, oh yeah, needs to go out of there for sure
<Saviq> mhr3, it's been put there 'cause it was the only plugin we had at that time, more or less
<Saviq> lesser evil, you know
<mhr3> Saviq, speaking about that, once the plugin is out, are we going to change how unity8 is built?
<Saviq> mhr3, meaning?
<mhr3> a separate pkg etc
<mhr3> would be nice if bzr did subrepos
<Saviq> mhr3, separate package for unity-scopes-shell, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, that unity8 would depend on
<Saviq> mhr3, so you'd just build the plugin yourself, we'd just depend on it
<mhr3> Saviq, is there a way to still have the plugin private to unity?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, install it in the unity8 imports dir
<mhr3> Saviq, you know... we dont want apps to just import Unity and start doing crazy things
<mhr3> ah, that simple? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, we need a .pc file that will direct you to
<mhr3> k
<mhr3> will push it today
<mhr3> hopefully
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, and apparmor will prevent the apps from loading those, even if they wanted to
<mhr3> Saviq, thomas was also asking how would we go about a separate dash app
<Saviq> mhr3, separate binary pkg out of lp:unity8 I'd say
<mhr3> Saviq, with this setup it could theoretically be a simple-ish click pkg, right?
<Saviq> mhr3, well... but then it'd need access to the scope plugin again
<Saviq> mhr3, but sure, it could be clickified
<mhr3> right, it's just include it i guess
<Saviq> mhr3, if it brought the libs with it
<mhr3> he just wanted something that allows testing and doesn't massively break unity
<Saviq> mhr3, let's just strive for not doing that, and once we get to the point when we're risking that happening, we'll think of a solution :)
<mhr3> Saviq, +1, yea, i thought that was the idea
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-08
<tsdgeos> i can't reproduce the test failure of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/no_hswipe_if_vswipe_test/+merge/193401 :-/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you have some time can you try to?
<mzanetti> mhr3: hey, I bet you know why this happens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1249255
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1249255 in Unity 8 "all but 9 apps disappear for minutes" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> bug in click scope
<tsdgeos> anyone for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/robust_test_show_scope_on_load/+merge/194470 ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/no_hswipe_if_vswipe_test/+merge/193401 ? there is a dancing test that fails sometimes but is not related to the changes there and i think i've fixed it in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/robust_test_show_scope_on_load/+merge/194470
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> tx
<nic-doffay> Cimi, got time for a small review?
<nic-doffay> https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/infographic-z-order-fix
<nic-doffay> it's one line
<Cimi> nic-doffay, makes sense ::)
<nic-doffay> Cimi, think jenkins was just **** with that instability
<Cimi> nic-doffay, otherwise you can just put it at the bottom of the file
<Cimi> nic-doffay, not sure which approach we like to follow for qml
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos if we want to move an element on higher z order, shall we change z order or play with the ordering of components in the file?
<Cimi> I'd go to put components that should stay on top at the bottom of the file
<Cimi> z index can be more tricky
<nic-doffay> Cimi, the bottom of the file puts it above the mouse area.
<nic-doffay> Figured it's safer doing that.
<tsdgeos> i think we mostly do "ordering" based z-order
<Cimi> nic-doffay, you can move the mouse area as well
<Cimi> tsdgeos, indeed
<nic-doffay> Cimi, I didn't want to juggle the components in case I caused a bug which I wasn't aware about.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, could you pls do the say ordering the components instead changing z order?
<Cimi> *same
<nic-doffay> Cimi, if you can without a doubt say it hasn't broken anything afterwards then yeah.
<Cimi> well you have it working with the z index, try changing order and obtain the same
<nic-doffay> Cimi, I've pushed. To test go to tests/mocks/libusermetrics/UserMetrics.cpp then on line 279 just add a + 0.8 to the rand()
<nic-doffay> That should make the circles big enough to see.
<nic-doffay> Cimi, then run ./run -f
<nic-doffay> (after building and all)
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, you busy with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1226311
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226311 in Unity 8 "Cannot search for apps on the home scope" [High,Confirmed]
<nic-doffay> or can I steal it?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, I'm building unity, but I bet it works
<Cimi> nic-doffay, Clock does not have a mouse area so should not be a problem with the other MouseArea
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, nope, i havne't been looking at it
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, mind if I take it over?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, no problem, you can take it
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, what regressions were you worrying about in the one comment?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, previews, progress for app install
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, how can I test for those regressions?
<nic-doffay> Just to make sure it doesn't "$%"$% anything
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, well, manually, on the phone
<Cimi> nic-doffay, approved
<nic-doffay> Cimi, cool thanks
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, got time for a review?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: sure
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, it's what I was working on before with the search history being persistent.
<nic-doffay> https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/search-history-persist/+merge/193935
<tsdgeos> oki
<nic-doffay> Except it's kept QML side this time at Saviq's request
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, thanks dude
<tsdgeos> so we don't save to disk?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not yet - we're not sure where to save it to
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we might do zeitgeist, we might do U1Db, we might do something else entirely...
<dednick> MacSlow: ping
 * greyback bbiab
<tsdgeos> arggg
<tsdgeos> the Actual   (lvwph->m_headerItem->y()): -1.42109e-14    Expected (0.): 0 thing is getting annoying :S
<tsdgeos> wonder if we should disable it until we get the 5.2 (i'm convinced it has to do with poor qml scenegraph loop forgetting to send the last event)
<tsdgeos> and if with 5.2 still fails we debug it then on the jenkins instances
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +            console.log("scope", scope)
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/disableTestMaximizeVisibleAreaMoveUpAndShowHeader/+merge/194492
<Saviq> tsdgeos, happroved
<jalcine> anyone has tips for quick importings from git to bzr on a junk branch launchpad?
<Saviq> jalcine, there's git-bzr
<Saviq> jalcine, that allows you to push from a git repo to bzr directly
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/killApplicationsFilterGrid.qml/+merge/194511
<jalcine> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ooh cleanup, will have a look later ;)
<tsdgeos> i have a few more cleanups comming, basically introducing some "base items" since we now for example define "signal clicked(int index, var model, real itemY)" in various and then let the GenericScopeView use it, planning to create a item that has those and make all the other inherit from it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we need a refactor of the tiles indeed
<dednick> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> dednick, pong
<mhr3> dednick, did you decide to switch from the free trial? :)
<mhr3> dednick, you get faster response times as a proper subscriber
<dednick> mhr3: ahha.
<dednick> mhr3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1238302 . still happening for you? cant reproduce on mine.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238302 in Unity 8 "Category reordering causing column "shifting" in overridden result model" [Medium,Triaged]
<mhr3> dednick, think it's only happening with the category reordering
<mhr3> dednick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1240118
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240118 in Unity 8 "Scrolling in dash breaks" [High,Triaged]
<mhr3> see the first comment
<mhr3> same applies to this
<dednick> ok
<dednick> mhr3: right, so they're still issues though i guess...
<mhr3> dednick, yes, those two issues were why we disabled the reordering
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm using the new inversemousearea with topmost
<Cimi> Saviq, but it's still limited to the runningapplicationgrid
<Saviq> Cimi, with no sensingArea set?
<Cimi> Saviq, no
<Saviq> Cimi, please talk to zsombor
<Saviq> Cimi, he added a slew of tests to make sure it's working, though, AFAIK, so that'd be real weird :/
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382346/
<Cimi> Saviq, against trunk
<Cimi> Saviq, notes
<Cimi> dandrader, notes
<Saviq> greyback, notes
<Cimi> this game is fun :D
<Saviq> Cimi, you won ;)
<greyback> dammit
<greyback> I was being interviewed
<mhr3> sil2100, hello... zmqpp? :)
<kgunn> greyback: like your famous ? or getting a new job ? :)
<greyback> kgunn: heh, I wish. Helping out a college student for a survey on co-workers and "digital nomads"
<MacSlow> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/notification-fullscreen-support https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1200569
<MacSlow> Saviq, still need to retrigger the last one
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'll retrigger both and test locally, too
<MacSlow> ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, actually, merge trunk in both of them?
<Saviq> MacSlow, that'll trigger and be more reliable
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... but I don't do that daily really...
<MacSlow> Saviq, I just refresh both of them just now...
<Saviq> MacSlow, sure, no need to do daily - but it makes sense when there's problems
<Saviq> MacSlow, trunk has some test reliability improvements
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... I'll do that anyway for both now
<tedg> Is there a way to run Unity8 with indicators on my desktop?
<tedg> Seems just /usr/bin/unity8 doesn't have them?
<mterry> Saviq, I think I may have helped re-introduce tags to lp:unity8.  Is there a special trick to deleting them again, or can I just use your recipe to delete, pointing at lp:unity8?
<Saviq> mterry, just do the same for lp:unity8, yeah
<Saviq> tedg, should work just fine
<Saviq> tedg, pass -mousetouch to get gesture support
<tedg> Ah, that was the trick.  I just couldn't open them!  Thanks Saviq
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok merged said branches with unity8 trunk again and resolved all merge-conflicts...  lp:~macslow/unity8/fix-1200569 (r428 now) lp:~macslow/unity8/notification-fullscreen-support (r488 now)
<Saviq> MacSlow, cheers, will monitor them
<om26er> mzanetti, hey! now that automerger seems to be working. Can we land this https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-small-tweaks/+merge/191380 ?
<Saviq> om26er, he's on holiday
<Saviq> om26er, but we'll keep an eye on it
<om26er> Saviq, ok, thanks
<mhr3> osk still not working in 15?
<Saviq> mhr3, surfaceflinger?
<Saviq> mhr3, works on mir, Cimi reported problems on sf, but I doubt we'll be fixing anything for sf
<mhr3> Saviq, yea
<mhr3> Saviq, :/ mir on galaxy nexus is slow, and no osk without mir... just suc... is bad
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the Verifier thing you made, did check signals signature?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, I don't think so
<tsdgeos> was trying to see if we can do it
<tsdgeos> i can see if the signal is defined, but can't seem to be able to find out the params
<tsdgeos> from JS i mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't think we can
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you did that in C++, we might
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so, let me dump my mind :D This is about the "we are using random stuff as source for the genericscopeview delegate and it just happens that they all have mostly the same properties" and i was thinking if A) I should introduce a base Item that all those should use or B) If I should introduce a checker that complains in a more understandable way if some of the properties are not there as expected. A seems more C++-y and B seems more JS-ducktaping-y
<tsdgeos> what's your opinion?
<tsdgeos> i.e. we need those delegates to have signal pressAndHold, signal clicked, a expandable: property, etc.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, A
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just have an "abstract" BaseTile or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can name that BaseCard as "Cards" is the new word for items in dash
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this is not about the Tile but about the FilterGrid/Carousel level
<fginther> Saviq, is this something you created? http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/jenkins-autocheck/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, then yeah BaseRenderer
<Saviq> fginther, nope
<Saviq> fginther, I don't have rights to do so
<fginther> Saviq, thx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only thing missing is multi-inheritance ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, then my other "problem", is that e.g. Carousel is in Components/ not in Dash/, so it's a bit weird, move it over?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, where we want a BlahCarousel to inherit from BaseRenderer and a non-dash-specific Carousel
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, ↑ that ;)
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> you can actually do that
<tsdgeos> i've checked
<Saviq> just not in QML?
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> not that exactly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, either move it or wrap in DashCarousel
<tsdgeos> yeah ignore me, was thinking crap :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but that unfortunately means aliasing all the carousel's props, which is unfortunate
<Saviq> that's why multi-inheritance would be cool
<mhr3> Saviq, blasphemy!
<mhr3> i mean using multi-inheritance and good in the same sentence
<Saviq> mhr3, lol
<Saviq> mhr3, that a personal vendetta or should I read up? ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, interfaces are the way to go, not multi-inheritance, it's been known for 20years :)
<dandrader> heh, I thought the same (multi-inheritance + good = blasphemy) :)
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, in this case I meant multi-inheritance *with* just an interface (although such a thing doesn't exist in QML, nor really in C++, does it ;))
<Saviq> although /me likes mixins sometimes ;P
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, some languages pretend to be better by not having a clear separation there, but they just got it wrong
<MacSlow> seb128, if you look again at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/404658 I've attached the screencast with the two alternative solution-suggestions, which stay within notify-osd design-guidelines and still gives the needed info to the user.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 404658 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "notification summary doesn't change for synchronous messages" [Low,Confirmed]
 * greyback eow
<tedg> mterry, Can you look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity-greeter/upstart-indicators/+merge/192936
<tedg> mterry, The greeter is broken in current without that.
<mterry> tedg, you and upstart-in-greeter!
<tedg> mterry, Hey, I even wrote this patch!  ;-)
<mterry> tedg, you've tested and it works for you?
<tedg> mterry, Yes, me and charles
<mterry> tedg, OK.  Code looks reasonable
<charles> mterry: +1 for this, it's a good change
<tedg> We really need a name for using trunk's now that trusty is "managed"
<tedg> Thanks mterry!
<mterry> tedg, thank you!
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-09
<pero> so i've lost my unity web apps extension in chromium, but it is installed in apt - any ideas how to get it back?
<mzanetti> cwayne: ping
<cwayne> mzanetti: pong
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-10
<Guest85552> hey, I get a blank screen after logging into ubuntu 13.10 after upgrade from 13.04 but a guest session works fine -- which .dotfiles do I need to purge?
<nfearnley> Hi. Where does the unity launcher store apps which have been locked to the launcher?
<nfearnley> I tried looking in dconf com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites, but it doesn't show an app that I've locked there.
<fourZero> any ubuntu-tv users?
<nfearnley> ls
<nfearnley> Where does unity store it's locked shortcuts? I've looked in dconf but one the shortcuts doesn't show there.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-03
<seb128> bah
<seb128> unity8-desktop doesn't start anymore after today upgrade :/
<Saviq> seb128, saw that, too :|
<seb128> any idea what changed?
<seb128> we really need to make sure that image get tested before landings
<seb128> oh, unity8 segfaults
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> segfault in libmirclient8driver.so
<larsu> seb128: there was some discussion about too many threads being spawned last night
<larsu> maybe that's related? Let me try to find the bug
<seb128> larsu, no, it's not
<seb128> that issue is happening on the phone for over a week
<seb128> but thanks for the hint
<larsu> ah okay
<Saviq> seb128, hmm it actually worked fine here
<seb128> Saviq, what worked fine?
<Saviq> seb128, desktop unity8
<seb128> worked or works?
<Saviq> seb128, works, like 2 minutes ago
<Saviq> seb128, had to come back to do IRC
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> why is that not working for me
<Saviq> seb128, that's fully updated vivid, in case that matters
<seb128> it segaults in libmirclient8driver.so
<seb128> same here
<Saviq> ouch
<seb128> the previous function is libEGL.so
<seb128> is it supposed to use EGL on amd64?
<Saviq> seb128, hmm no
 * seb128 tries to power down the box and do a clean boot
<Saviq> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8800650/
<Saviq> seb128, how's that look for you?
<seb128> Saviq, similar versions
<seb128> bah, after reboot the segfault is in libaalmediaplayer
<seb128> in setAudioRole
<seb128> unity8-dash abort in libqpa-ubuntumirclient.so
<seb128> bah, that time it's unity8 abort in libmirserver
<seb128> bah
<seb128> Saviq, it works again after downgrading unity8{,private,common} binaries
<seb128> Saviq, what unity8 version do you have?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/8.01+15.04.20141030-0ubuntu1 ?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, that
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> Saviq, what info would be useful in a bug report?
<Saviq> seb128, apport-cli the .crash, not sure what else... although the fact that it crashes in different spots for you is reaaal weird :/
<seb128> Saviq, on #ubuntu-mir alan wrote that "<alan_g> That is weird. It happens while allocating the memory in which to construct an object. (Which suggests the stack is already screwed.)"
<seb128> Saviq, I seem to have consistently the bt on http://paste.ubuntu.com/8800848/ now
<Saviq> greyback, can you have a look at seb128's crash ↑
<Saviq> greyback, I'm not sure we're even getting involved there
<greyback> Saviq: that's a bizarre place to crash, would agree with alan_g. Sure, can have a look
<greyback> seb128: this is on vivid?
<seb128> greyback, yes
<greyback> ok
 * greyback kicks his mir box into life
<seb128> greyback, it started today with the recent dist-upgrade, goes away when downgrading unity8{,private,common} binaries
<seb128> so could be something in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/188743245/unity8_8.00%2B15.04.20141030-0ubuntu1_8.01%2B15.04.20141030-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<alan_g> greyback: let me know if/when I can help. (But it will take a while to get vivid set up to play).
<greyback> alan_g: thanks!
<facundobatista> Holas
<davmor2> greyback: that might be a bug if you have to kick mir to make it work ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, it's the design team that changes status of ubuntu-ux after they've confirmed the fix
<dandrader> Saviq, oh, sorry
<Saviq> dandrader, is fine
<dandrader> Saviq, do you have the bug number handy. I've just deleted all my mails about it
<dandrader> Saviq, found it in the trash bin
<dandrader> Saviq, oh, cannot change it back to "Fix Commited"...
<dandrader> it's all greyed out
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, leave it be
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi! on image 140 on krillin, I don't see the unity8-dash app, if I close all apps I just see black screen with top panel
<om26er> this happened when I picked my phone after a night' sleep.
<mzanetti> om26er: ~/.cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log
<om26er> mzanetti, only:
<om26er> invalidateScopeResults: no such scope ' "smart-scopes" '
<om26er> I don't see anything else in there.
<mzanetti> Saviq: are we aware of this yet? ^
<mzanetti> I have heard from people about this, but never happened to me so far
<mzanetti> om26er: can you reproduce?
<Saviq> om26er, mzanetti, looks like the dash was respawning too fast and the job got stopped
<Saviq> om26er, what does `initctl status unity8-dash` say?
<om26er> Saviq, the process is running
<om26er> unity8-dash start/running, process 2482
<Saviq> om26er, what PID is unity8?
<om26er> Saviq, 2299
<Saviq> hmm, so qtmir seems to have lost the connection somehow...
<Saviq> om26er, `ps aux | grep 2492` ?
<om26er> Saviq, phablet  31673  0.0  0.0   4836   660 pts/31   S+   17:22   0:00 grep --color=auto 2492
<om26er> no process with that pid.
<Saviq> om26er, typo, 2482
<om26er> Saviq, phablet   2482  0.1 11.2 510188 110440 ?       Ssl  12:51   0:21 unity8-dash --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/unity8-dash.desktop
<Saviq> om26er, ok, it seems to be running just fine, but unity8 doesn't know, `restart unity8-dash` should bring it back
<Saviq> om26er, and if you can find steps to reproduce, that would be best
<om26er> yeah, that would, I was just keeping it in that state. Will see if I can find steps to reproduce that.
<greyback> om26er: could you plz pastebin the ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log file, it may have a clue
<om26er> greyback, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8802368/
<greyback> lots of "qtmir.applications: Dash doesn't seem to be running... Ignoring." messages, so it appears qtmir did not get an incoming connection from unity8-dash
<greyback> unity8: pthread_mutex_lock.c:80: __pthread_mutex_lock: Assertion `mutex->__data.__owner == 0' failed.
<greyback> line 802 - so unity8 crashed
<greyback> om26er: ^
<om26er> greyback, there is a unity8 crash file if you want
<greyback> so unity8 respawned, and dash also seems to be respawned. Are there 2 instances of dash running by and chance
<greyback> om26er: please share it, in case it helps
<om26er> greyback, I am not sure now, I have restarted unity8-dash, so there is only one pid now.
<greyback> om26er: ok
<seb128> Saviq, greyback, so 3 people confirmed that unity8-desktop stop starting issue, do you need more debug info?
<greyback> seb128: I'm installing vivid now, will be able to repro it soon
<seb128> greyback, thanks
<seb128> let me know if you hit the issue or not
<seb128> Saviq doesn't have the problem for some reason
<seb128> so it might not be impacting everyone
<greyback> seb128: ok, I'll let you know
<seb128> thanks
<greyback> seb128: ok vivid installed, unity8-desktop starting fine for me too :(
<seb128> :-/
<mterry> dandrader, poke -- bug 1388359 looks like something I might be related too, have you started looking at it yet?  If not, I can help
<ubot5> bug 1388359 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "User metrics can no longer be changed by double tap " [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388359
<dandrader> mterry, I'm working on it and already know what's happening. It's a regression caused by revision 1385 (which is why I guess Saviq assigned it to me)
<dandrader> mterry, the TouchGate I added broke the double click propagation between the MouseArea in Greeter.qml and the one in Infographic.qml
<mterry> dandrader, ah OK -- looks like we are missing a qmluitest for that  :)
<dandrader> mterry, writing one in tst_SingleGreeter at this very moment :D
<dandrader> mterry, I didn't know about this feature of composite event propagation between mouseareas
<mterry> dandrader, well awesome, glad you got it sorted  :)
<dandrader> mterry, will ask you for a review once I'm done
<mterry> k
<greyback> dpkg guru here? I think dpkg maintains that 0.4.5 >  0.4.5-0~280~ubuntu14.10.1 - that true?
<greyback> mterry: ^
<greyback> dpkg --compare-versions  0.4.5 gt  0.4.5-0~280~ubuntu14.10.1 && echo "y" - prints y
<mterry> greyback, right because of the -0.  If it were -1 it wouldn't
<mterry> greyback, because ~ means "less than the previous thing"
<mterry> so you are doing "less than 0"
<greyback> mterry: ok, I didn't know that. Thanks
<mterry> greyback, you can do +280 to do "more than"
<mterry> greyback, is 280 a revision number?  that's typically how you would append a revision with +
<mterry> greyback, or even +bzr280 for clarity
<greyback> mterry: was using the default LP recipe for a branch, think it needs tweaking after all
<mterry> greyback, assuming 280 is a revision, I'd do {upstream}+bzr{revno}-0ubuntu0ppa{packaging:revno}
<mterry> if there is a separate packaging branch.  But I bet there isn't, eh?
<mterry> so just {upstream}+bzr{revno}-0ubuntu0
<greyback> mterry: nope
<greyback> ok, thanks!
<mterry> Not sure I got the upstream version variable right.  Might be {upstreamversion} or something
<greyback> {debupstream}
<mterry> mzanetti, it was your birthday!  Belated Happy Birthday!
<mzanetti> mterry: heh, thanks :)
<seb128> Saviq, greyback, so, you guys can't reproduce the issue, but willcooke didrocks and I can, what's next?
<greyback> seb128: what are we doing that's inherantly different. I did a dist-upgrade to vivid, did you?
<willcooke> greyback, I did a fresh install
<willcooke> from the desktop-next iso
<seb128> greyback, I did dist-upgrade, willcooke did a fresh install from the desktop-next iso
<seb128> didrocks did an install of vidid a week ago and updated unity8 only on it
<seb128> which was enough
<seb128> do you guys have special unity8-hackers builds?
<greyback> nope
<greyback> didn't do anything fancy
<greyback> could you pastebin me a "dpkg -l" and I'll try identify differences
<seb128> greyback, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/vivid-desktop-amd64.manifest
<seb128> greyback, willcooke get it with a fresh install so you can use the manifest
<seb128> greyback, btw, downgrading unity8 to the utopic version fixes the issue for me
<seb128> didrocks confirmed that upgrading to the version published on friday trigger the bug for him as well
<seb128> I wonder if that could be depending of the config, like I think we tested on laptop
<mterry> Ahhh...  Europe and US are in sync wrt daylight savings again...
<seb128> mterry, yeah, for over a week ;-)
<seb128> that happened while we were in Washington
<mterry> seb128, in Europe, yeah.  But US just changed ours yesterday
<mzanetti> mterry: heh, that actually came in handy flying back home from the US last week :)
<mterry> seb128, my meetings have been off by an hour all week
 * mterry wants a world clock, where it's the same time everywhere all the time
<seb128> mterry, oh ok, I though u.s had it a easlier oct, like before we came to Washington
<mzanetti> mterry: can you reapprove please? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/rework-quicklist-visuals/+merge/238149
<mzanetti> mterry: http://www.timeanddate.com/time/internettime.html
<mterry> mzanetti, stupid merges!
<mterry> mzanetti, :)  I don't need metric beats, I just need everyone to live and breath UTC
<mterry> mzanetti, code looks the same and fine, just testing a bit to avoid rubber-stamp syndrome
<mzanetti> yep
<greyback> seb128: no obvious dpkg difference, will wipe the box & install the daily live, will take 1-2 hours (it's a slow box)
<seb128> greyback, thanks
<seb128> greyback, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/ is what you want
<seb128> e.g desktop-next
<Saviq> mzanetti, whenever someone says that base 12 is worse than base 10 I want to slap in the face ;p
<mzanetti> :D
 * Saviq wants 12 fingers
<davmor2> Saviq: oh you're obviously using emacs ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, nope!
<tsdgeos> mterry: no, those tests are failing everywhere, not mzanetti's branch fault
<tsdgeos> or the other way around
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you talking about this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dialer-app-lock/+merge/240293/comments/591130
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> oh... how did we commit non-compilable tests...
<tsdgeos> stuff happens
<tsdgeos> and then the fix is waiting for you guys to discuss if the fix is good
<tsdgeos> or we prefer to paint the shed of a different color
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/multimediaMocks/+merge/240248
<tsdgeos> you preferred it purple as far as i remember
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> not really
<dandrader> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/doubleTapUserMetrics-lp1388359/+merge/240453
<greyback> mzanetti: regarding anti-aliasing, my first attempt was going to be copying how QImage implements antialiasing - it has a special scenegraph node (QSGDefaultImageNode) with a setAntialiasing method on it. We could maybe (ab)use some of its code
<mzanetti> greyback: tbh I don't have any clue about this yet... was gonna try to do what duflu proposed in the bug report
<greyback> mzanetti: QSGDefaultImageNode::updateGeometry() is doing the actual heavy lifting
<greyback> mzanetti: ah, I didn't see his suggestion.
<tsdgeos> i'll take https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/doubleTapUserMetrics-lp1388359/+merge/240453
<greyback> mzanetti: ah he's not wrong, we're indeed using Linear filtering, my bad
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah, I removed that condition on "smooth" just to see what happens
<mzanetti> still compiling atm
<greyback> mzanetti: mirbuffersgtexture.cpp, setFiltering() <- change that
<greyback> to Nearest instead of Linear
<mzanetti> greyback: that's my diff so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8804543/
<mzanetti> lets see what it does
<greyback> mzanetti: looks reasonable
<mzanetti> greyback: obviously if that does the trick, I need to see how it impacts rendering, and maybe make it conditional when the spread is open or whatnot
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, good to check, but I don't expect a huge perf impact
<greyback> seb128: ok fresh install has me reproducing the problem, can now dig
<seb128> greyback, excellent
<seb128> greyback, I'm curious how you debug it ... so if you can share some wisdom on what you did, once you are done debugging, it would be great
<seb128> greyback, thanks for looking at it!m
<greyback> seb128: sure. Once I've an idea what's wrong, I'll share my process
<seb128> greyback, thx ;-)
<dandrader> mterry, are you reviewing that guy? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/doubleTapUserMetrics-lp1388359/+merge/240453
<dandrader> has been promoted to a "top blocker"
<mterry> dandrader, yes, building on my mako
<mterry> dandrader, / waiting for jenkins to do it for me
<dandrader> mterry, ok, thanks!
<dandrader> mterry, oh, just saw that tsdgeos claimed the review
<dandrader> an hour ago
<mterry> oh shoot I forgot to press that button, never remember
<mterry> well whatever, I'll still test it out, already building  :)
<dandrader> mterry, maybe you could review the greeter part and tsdgeos the touchDispatcher part
<mterry> greeter part is trivial refactoring, looks good  :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: if you want to do it, i'm eod'ing now
<mterry> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> otherwise i'll do tomorrow morning first thing
<tsdgeos> you choose :)
 * tsdgeos waves
<mterry> tsdgeos, see ya!
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-04
<Charcoalflip> Hi, I'm stuck in 640x480 screen resolution in Unity after stopping lightdm (sudo service lightdm stop) and restarting it (sudo service lightdm start). I tried to change it in the display settings, but 640x480 is the only option available.
<Charcoalflip> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16623407/screenshots/ubuntu_huge.png It looks like this.
<Charcoalflip> How do I get my normal resolution back?
<Avagetto> Hello. Can me somebody help with the launch of the unity from the package ubuntu-desktop-next?
<seb128> hey Avagetto, what do you need?
<Avagetto> After you install the package and restart window appears, enter the password (if I'm not mistaken lightdm). I'd like to say that the package was put on the ubuntu-core img (14.10). After you enter the password and press enter, the system hangs. The operating system running on an ARM device.
<Avagetto> if i install lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop packages all work well.
<seb128> hum, not sure how to debug that, it might be that mir doesn't like your videocard
<Avagetto> GPU Driver to User space is Missing. as far as I understand, if I use x11, he draws through the framebuffer
<Avagetto> I wanted to try to use mir in order to circumvent the problem of lack of drivers. I have access to the console. if you want I can attach the logs.
<seb128> Avagetto, you can try #ubuntu-mir for mir questions
<Avagetto> ok)
<Avagetto> thaks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we should really really commit https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dtrdomainpot/+merge/240231
<tsdgeos> having an untranslatable string is not cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'm preparing a silo today
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so waht with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/multimediaMocks/+merge/240248 that lies unapproved?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why's it unapproved?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Mirco didn't seem to top approve
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fixed ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: others complained that ::setAudioRole should actually set the thing, while others commented this is just a mock so that stuff works and that should not be needed
<tsdgeos> but those others didn't comment on the MR
<tsdgeos> so they shall remain unnamed ^_^
<tsdgeos> j/k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what's the deal between add-screenshotter and multimediamocks?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i cherry-picked the commit
<tsdgeos> frrom add-screenshotter to mocks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so if I'm merging screenshotter anyway, no point?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, *or* we need to resubmit screenshotter on top
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! Do you think your team could find a moment this week to check out the unity8 AP failure that we're seeing in ubuntu-rtm?
<Saviq> sil2100, sooo
<Saviq> sil2100, I know the failure
<Saviq> sil2100, it's caused by the dashboard scope
<Saviq> sil2100, basically the failing test goes "let's wait until the activity indicator goes away"
<sil2100> The one that's also crashing?
<Saviq> sil2100, but the scope never tells it to go away
<Saviq> sil2100, dunno, is it?
<Saviq> sil2100, so in theory I could just increase the timeout
<sil2100> Saviq: we're seeing a scoperunner crash everytime, thostr_ and cwayne mentioned it's the event scope crashing
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Ah, so it's like that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you're merging screenshotter you don't need the mocks one
<tsdgeos> that's  right
<tsdgeos> sorry had to go tend the doorbell
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now I need it because others prereq yours
<tsdgeos> ouch
<tsdgeos> sorry :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you please resubmit screenshotter on top of yours
<tsdgeos> i would have expected bzr was smart enough to know it was the same commit
<tsdgeos> i even did that bzr merge lp:foo -c changesetNumber
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not the same commit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the commit has the same diff
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, but i thought merge -c did that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope, that's just applying the diff from -c, you commit after that, meaning there's no relation between the two commit
<Saviq> s
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apparently the way to cherry-pick in bzr is to revert the unwanted commits...
<Saviq> but I cry every time someone mentions that...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that isn't to say that it would conflict for sure, lemme check
<tsdgeos> i've the other branch ready
<tsdgeos> tell me if you want to try or i should just press the buttons
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually leave it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it merges fine
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry for the noise
<tsdgeos> no worries :)
<Wellark> where is mirco...
<Saviq> Wellark, he should be around soon
<Saviq> Wellark, he shifted his hours yesterday and today, got some errands
<Saviq> mzanetti, would you have time to review dednick's branches for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1336715
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336715 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] switch-items in indicators sometimes get out of sync with system-settings" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> mzanetti, the ones for unity8 and u-s-c
<mzanetti> mhm
<Saviq> dednick, care to reply to my NeedsFixin on https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1336715.server-value-reassert/+merge/237822
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1336715.server-value-reassert/+merge/237822/comments/591481
<Saviq> dednick, thanks, the "I got stuck" is most probably a backend issue
<dednick> mzanetti, Saviq: i'm going to do some changes to the branches for the sync fix. seb128 has reviewed the uss branch and doesnt really want the new switch/check component. Opting for the sdk component with some extra bits on each instance it's broken.
<Saviq> dednick, think it's not worth reviewing yet?
<dednick> Saviq: no. dont think the usc branch will be needed at all.
<Saviq> dednick, right, but the value-reassert is goo
<Saviq> d
<Saviq> ?
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i think so. I think i need to work out what's going on with the stuck flight mode though. Possibly increase the re-assert timeout?
<Saviq> dednick, no no, I think this was a backend issue
<dednick> Saviq: ok, then it should be good to go
<dednick> Saviq: i'm getting on the uss branch now. sigh... lacking tests! :(
<Saviq> facundobatista, hey, something looks weird in the 7digital scope: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-mediascanner/+bug/1381930/comments/10
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381930 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] 7digital previews do not play in the scope" [Undecided,In progress]
<mzanetti> dednick: so should I review any of those branches yet?
<mzanetti> dednick: or wait for a bit?
<dednick> mzanetti: wait please.
<mzanetti> dednick: please ping me when ready
<facundobatista> Saviq, will check
<greyback> seb128: was there a bug logged for the unity8 crashing on desktop?
<seb128> greyback, no, I was unsure where to file it, I can do that though
<seb128> greyback, did you figure out what the issue is?
<greyback> seb128: I think it's a race in qtubuntu-media - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8818402/ is the BT I gathered
<greyback> am just about to try a patch
<Saviq> karni, do you know what project bug #1389192 fits with
<ubot5> bug 1389192 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""Fitbit" text in Dashboard has poor grammar, capitalization, punctuation, and call to action" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389192
<Saviq> karni, and bug #1389195
<ubot5> bug 1389195 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""Fitbit" section in Dashboard goes to an empty screen when tapped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389195
<Saviq> and bug #1389204
<ubot5> bug 1389204 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""No Calls Today" and "No Messages Today" go to screens with empty buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389204
<karni> Saviq: I'll move to hanloon
<Saviq> karni, thanks
<seb128> greyback, k, I had some segfault in setaudiorole as well yesterday
<karni> hrm. Saviq, that project doesn't allow public bugs. I'll forward those bugs to Chris, we'll reassigned them.
<Saviq> karni, make them private ;)
<greyback> seb128: so there may be others?
<Saviq> karni, but ok, cwayne's good, too
<seb128> greyback, who knows
<greyback> :)
<cwayne> the first 2 are moot, we have a change for that imminently
<cwayne> third one i'll close and re-assign to hanloon, we can just make those non-interactive
 * cwayne has never been accused of poor grammar in a bug before
<cwayne> Saviq: btw so we do have a fix for the scope crashing, but do not yet have a fix for the activity indicator not going away
<Saviq> cwayne, you can only make the whole category non-interactive, not individual results, is that enough still?
<Saviq> cwayne, ok :|
<seb128> cwayne, is the fitbit stat screen known to have issues?
<seb128> cwayne, mine is not displaying the steps history for the week for some reason
<anpok> which part of the system is creating the power off/restart/cancel dialog
<Saviq> anpok, unity8
<Saviq> /food
<cwayne> seb128: in the preview you mean?
<cwayne> Saviq: i think those results are defined in a separate category anyway, so shouldn't be an issue
<seb128> cwayne, yes
<Saviq> anpok, it just listens to keydown / keyup and if the power button is pressed for more than 2s it displays the dialog
<anpok> ah
<anpok> so not triggered by usc
<cwayne> seb128: what do you see instead?
<anpok> because there is a code in usc that would just turn the screen on after a two seconds power press
<seb128> cwayne, the preview also has a "x" instead of the image
<anpok> -a
<cwayne> seb128: please log a bug in hanloon and attach a screenshot
<cwayne> i've not heard of this issue yet..
<Saviq> anpok, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/qml/Components/Dialogs.qml
<Saviq> anpok, yeah, that's to make the dialog come up if the device is suspended
<Saviq> anpok, I'm actually not sure that's good, means you press power for 2s and then butt-reboo
<Saviq> t
<anpok> Saviq: why arent we doing the silence call thing inside qml/
<anpok> hmm ok dialer might not be focused
<Saviq> anpok, no real reason, I don't think we have the whole arch of this thought through
<Saviq> but really, /food
<Saviq> biab
<Wellark> MacSlow: hi
<seb128> cwayne, https://bugs.launchpad.net/hanloon/+bug/1389217
<MacSlow> Wellark, what's up?
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1389217 not found
<seb128> cwayne, see screenshot on the bug
<Wellark> MacSlow: people feel the small visible clitch when pinunlock snap decision is first shown is highly disturbing
<Wellark> MacSlow: could we have a small brainstorming hangout to try to see if there is anything we could do to remedy the situation
<MacSlow> Wellark, I know... but I've not had the time to sort out  a fix for that yet... I'm aware of it though.
<cwayne> seb128: huh, thanks, I've never seen that.  Could you please attach ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log as well?
<MacSlow> Wellark, I've some idea how to fix it, but still have to focus on higher level bugs
<seb128> cwayne, ok
<Wellark> MacSlow: ack. mind if I take a quick look then on my own and we can later sync?
<Wellark> as I was looking the unity8 side code before as well and have some ideas to run by you
<MacSlow> Wellark, be my guest... the idea - although very invasive - is to make the whole notification a Loader
<Wellark> MacSlow: ok. I had a bit more smaller impact resolution in my mind, but I need to first check the code if it's doable or not
<MacSlow> Wellark, ok... when you've something to share/show poke me
<Wellark> MacSlow: ack. very slow and gently poking coming up
<mterry> Saviq, when landing-007 is done building ubuntu-settings-components, you should rebuild unity8 too.  The doubleTap merge had a recent change in it
<Saviq> mterry, I *just* kicked the build 26 mins ago
<Saviq> mterry, think it will have the relevant commit already
<mterry> Saviq, ah that's fine then.  I looked at the build log and thought you were only building u-s-c
<Saviq> mterry, yup, I've r1401 in
 * mterry gets to vote today, woo
<Saviq> cwayne, is there a bug about dashboard searching indefinitely? do you know what timeout we'd have to set for it to actually finish?
<greyback> seb128: progress with the unity8 on desktop issue - removing qtubuntu-media does "fix" it. I think we need jhodapp's help to see why qtubuntu-media isn't working on desktop
<greyback> I tried to fix qtubuntu-media but no success yet. That part of the stack I've not total knowledge of
<Saviq> ah, I don't have qtubuntu-media indeed
<Saviq> seb128, greyback, you could try vivid silo 12
<Saviq> there's a sync from rtm in there
<Saviq> of dbus-cpp, qtubuntu-media and some others
<greyback> sure
<Saviq> cwayne, just noticed this in a syslog output apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" profile="com.canonical.scopes.bbc_bbc_1.02" name="/usr/bbc/" pid=26732 comm="scoperunner" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<Saviq> cwayne, looks like the BBC scope's trying to mkdir /usr/bbc...
<cwayne> oof
<cwayne> will log a bug and give to kyle
<Saviq> greyback, can you have a look at http://dev-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch_stable-krillin-smoke-daily/459/artifact/clientlogs/unity8/unity8.log/*view*/ please
<Saviq> greyback, and see if anything there explains unity8 not being up on screen
<cwayne> Saviq: and yes, there's a bug in the events scope where it seems to be doing something indefinitely
<greyback> Saviq: sure. Once I reconfigure my VPN
<Saviq> greyback, heh, let me repaste
<greyback> well I've to do it anyway
<Saviq> greyback, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8819610/
<Saviq> greyback, how's your SSD? :)
<greyback> Saviq: so very nice
<greyback> pathetic to be going "wow" so often
<paulliu> I try to update today and unity8 doesn't start. It can start by manually run "unity8" on shell. But not by "start unity8".
<greyback> Saviq: re that pastebin: unity8 isn't on screen? But still it's working?
<paulliu> unity8.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8819646/
<Saviq> paulliu, ugh, is that on phone or desktop?
<paulliu> Saviq: phone. On my nexus 4
<Saviq> paulliu, how did you update
<Saviq> ?
<paulliu> Saviq: apt-get update/upgrade
<greyback> Saviq: file:///usr/share/unity8/Greeter/Greeter.qml:135: ReferenceError: targetITem is not defined <- broken QML perhaps?
<paulliu> Saviq: I just want to install the ofono-phonesim stuff. It requires some updates.
<Saviq> greyback, typo, fixed in a branch already, but just a warning anyway
<greyback> ok
<paulliu> Saviq: any formal way to update?
<Saviq> paulliu, you need to reflash your phone
<Saviq> paulliu, ubuntu-device-flash (on host) or system-image-cli (on phone)
<Saviq> paulliu, apt is basically not supported on the phone
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. got it.
<kgunn> Saviq: so we're off the unity8 crash hook or no ?....noticed media-hub/disconnect-signal-translation-layer-on-destruction branch attached
<kgunn> confirmed to fix? or just guesses
<Saviq> kgunn, we were "off the hook" for that all the time, was just trying to help tvoss
<Saviq> kgunn, but yeah, with that branch I wasn't able to get it to die
<kgunn> Saviq: cool....
<Saviq> kgunn, it's under QA now I believ
<Saviq> e
<kgunn> Saviq: @off the hook all the time...i heard everything from thread pounding, to mallit could be the cause :)
<kgunn> game of telephone
<tsdgeos> Hmmmm, guys, question here, i want to have this QObject that wants to have a property calculated in a thread, but the QObject belongs to the QML engine, so it can be deleted anytime behind my back
<tsdgeos> how do i make sure from the thread i still have an object to go back?
<tsdgeos> i guess i can set something in the destructor ...
 * tsdgeos tries
<greyback_> tsdgeos: QmlEngine::setObjectOwnership(this, QQmlEngine::CppOwnership); maybe?
<tsdgeos> greyback_: nope, the object belongs to QML
<tsdgeos> that's not something i want to change
<greyback_> ok
<tsdgeos> not sure i can even
<tsdgeos> i mean it's declared as Foo { } in a .qml file
<greyback_> yeah, in that case I don't think there's much you can do
<greyback_> that ownership only works if you pass an object to qml
<greyback_> listen for destruction signal is all I know what to do in that situation
<greyback_> Saviq: I've no ideas about that log file then. Nothing looks wrong
<greyback_> if nothing visible on screen, perhaps USC isn't compositing correctly
<Saviq> greyback_, the spinner's there
<Saviq> greyback_, but I think what happens is unity8 crashed
<Saviq> greyback_, but just didn't leave much in terms of artifacts
<greyback_> Saviq: but it may have the unity8 surface offscreen/ignoring it
<greyback_> grasping  straws..
<Saviq> greyback_, right, but the autopilot log also mentions dbus connection issues
<Saviq> greyback_, like at least the other side went away, or the dbus server altogether
<Saviq> greyback_, let's leave it be while we're waiting for the crasher fix and we'll revisit then
<greyback_> ok
<greyback_> but I'm miffed
 * Saviq goes to urbandict to find out how does greyback_ feel
<Saviq> greyback_, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=miffed&defid=6165261 ?
<greyback_> I knew it would have a dodgy interpretation
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> that's what urbandictionary is for, 'innit?
 * greyback_ can't stop himself clicking on banana polish
<Saviq> ough
<cwayne> so
<cwayne> whos gonna write the urban dictionary scope then
<Saviq> not mterry it seems :D
<Saviq> cwayne, Scope showdown eh?
 * Saviq finds it disturbing to move windows between two 1080p screens... 12" vs. 24"
<Saviq> cwayne, is there a bug filed for event scope searching forever?
<cwayne> Saviq: yeh let me find it
<cwayne> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hanloon/+bug/1388231
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1388231 not found
<Saviq> cwayne, tx
<dednick> mzanetti: plop. https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1336715 branches ready for review. it's only the uss branch left now.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336715 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] switch-items in indicators sometimes get out of sync with system-settings" [Critical,In progress]
<mzanetti> dednick: heh, just the second I finished putting up my current MP.
<mzanetti> that's timing :)
<dednick> seb128: remove the SyncCheckBox/Switch from system settings check sync branch now. Just using UITK.
<dednick> *removed
<mzanetti> uh.. not sure if I'm the right one to review a system settings branch
<dednick> mzanetti: up to you. it's not complex stuff; just very repetative.
<dednick> for logic anyway :)
<mzanetti> yeah... I see
<mzanetti> it really sucks a Binding {} doesn't do the job
<dednick> needs automated testing!
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah, technically i think a Binding {} does actually work. but it's a bit undocumented that it won't be broken.
<dednick> an explicit binding element rather than a "checked: plop.value" i mean
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> right... should work
<dednick> i thought better safe than sorry
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> I guess I personally would prefer the binding...
<mzanetti> but anyways
<tsdgeos> need to reboot, something went wrong somewhere
<mzanetti> seb128: will you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1336715.check.sync/+merge/239494
<mzanetti> I looked through it, it looks reasonable.
<mzanetti> I guess I'd prefer using Binding {} elements instead of a third property but that seems to be a matter of taste which I'd prefer leaving up to you in system settings
<qengho> Hey hey. I have a bug reported against chromium, but I can't tell if it's a video-driver bug or a unity window-management bug. May I have a pair of eyes on the video in here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1383667
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1383667 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "UHD 4k Resolution Unity DE bug window in Chrome(mium) and Steam" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> mzanetti, ? I reviewed it 2 times already?
<seb128> qengho, try asking chrisccoulson for your partner upload
<mzanetti> seb128: yeah... Saviq asked me to review for some reason, so I just wanted to make sure it's not sitting there with noone reviewing it
<seb128> mzanetti, I would appreciate a review from somebody more qmlish than me still
<tsdgeos> greyback_: that bug on the destkop
<tsdgeos> may it be because it's using the qtmultimedia mock instead of the real qtmultimedia?
<tsdgeos> random guess
<greyback_> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-media/+bug/1389276 - is bit vague
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389276 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[desktop] unity8 crashes on startup at AalMediaPlayerService::setAudioRole" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> dednick, thanks for the change
<tsdgeos> our qtmultimedia mock doesn't have setAudioRole
<greyback_> tsdgeos: it's using our AAL mutlimedia stuff, so it's definitely not the mock. Nice idea tho
<tsdgeos> ok ^_^
<mhall119> kgunn: thostr_: Saviq: the Ubuntu Online Summit is next week, and people are really interested in hearing about the progress & plans for Unity 8 and Mir on the desktop, can we get a couple of sessions from you guys on those topics?
<mhall119> Trevinho: bregma: We'd also like some sessions about what's still going on and planned to happen on Unity 7
<mhall119> both for end-users, like an intro to Unity or tips & tricks session, and also plans for features and improvements
<bregma> mhall119, we're not really planning anything new for Unity 7 other than working on the (impressive! ginormous! massive!) backlog of existing bugs
<mhall119> bregma: then end-user sessions covering the existing features would still be nice ot have
<mhall119> we're getting more of an audience who wants that kind of thing participating in UOS
<bregma> can we just replay the session from last UOS?  nothing much has changed.....
<bregma> ☺
<mhall119> nope :-P
<bregma> mhall119, I'll see if Marco is willing to run another session this time...  he's the one we want to hold captive and make him talk
<mhall119> thanks bregma
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-05
<liuxg> zbenjamin, ping
<zbenjamin> liuxg: yes
<liuxg> zbenjamin, an armhf click pacakge can only be deployed to a armhf emulator, right?
<zbenjamin> liuxg: what else would you do with it
<liuxg> zbenjamin, if the developer does not have a phone yet, he can use the armhf emulator to try an armhf click package. is this OK?
<tsdgeos> landing \o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: doh, CI still on utopic :/
<tsdgeos> FAILURE everywhere
<tsdgeos> because libunity-api-dev can't be found
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should switch soon
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like tonight
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: Saviq-codedive: so i have these changes for the croppedimagesizer to make it more async, question is, do we want it as a third branch on top of the other two (croppedimagesizer->photoscopeimprovements->asyncroppedimagesizer)
<tsdgeos> or not?
<tsdgeos> because the two branches as we have it are already an improvement
<tsdgeos> and this new one introduces more improvements but also more complexity
<tsdgeos> wonder if we want it separate just in case we want to eventually only land the first two and this one later
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I just want someone to test it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that doesn't asnwer my question :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if branch works, we can have them together
<Cimi> tsdgeos, however, thinking on how management rejects stuff
<Cimi> tsdgeos, is probably better to split them, so if async breaks things, we won't revert *all*
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that was my thinking
<tsdgeos> i'll do a separate branch
<Cimi> sorry - back
<Saviq-codedive> tsdgeos, separate, yeah
<Saviq-codedive> tsdgeos, we might land it all together, but it'll be nice to have some granularity
<tsdgeos> can someone remind me how to get the wizard to run again?
<tsdgeos> Saviq-codedive: ↑ ?
<Saviq-codedive> tsdgeos, phablet-config --help
<Saviq-codedive> grr
<MacSlow> Is anyone seeing these errors with bzr under vivid ? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8834245
<Saviq-codedive> MacSlow, yes
<Saviq-codedive> MacSlow, bug #1366684
<ubot5> bug 1366684 in bzr (Ubuntu) "breaks with newer versions of configobj" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366684
<Saviq-codedive> MacSlow, you need to downgrade configobj
<Saviq-codedive> MacSlow, let me get you a package
<Saviq-codedive> MacSlow, it will build soon in https://launchpad.net/~saviq/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/4552771/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq-codedive> MacSlow, you'll need to downgrade and hold it
<MacSlow> Saviq-codedive, ah... thanks
<Saviq-codedive> MacSlow, it's because of your surname, and my first name
<MacSlow> Saviq-codedive, *sigh* still such issue in 2014
<Saviq-codedive> MacSlow, it's built in the PPA now
<dandrader> mzanetti, you there?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, so, if I change unity-api, and then unity8 to depend on this newer, unreleased, unity-api. How will that work with recipes in a PPA?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ie, how to make the unity8 recipe use this unity-api from another recipe. will that just work as they land on the same PPA? how does that work?
<greyback> dandrader: PPA will build against the newest version of the package. If the PPA contains that new version, it'll use that over those in the archive.
<greyback> dandrader: so just have unity-api in the PPA (bumped package version), and to be sure, make unity8 depend on that version
<dandrader> greyback, so the new unity-api must have been uploaded to the ppa before I trigger the unity8 recipe, right?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: actually, its clever enough to wait for it
<greyback> dandrader: yes. unity8 will sit in a "package dependency wait" until unity-api ready
<mzanetti> if the ppa has a older version then the required one
<dandrader> greyback, mzanetti hmm, nice. thanks!
<tsdgeos> that's because it's based in utopic
<tsdgeos> same problem all our CI jobs are having
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hey, we're missing you in the team channel
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hm... what channel am I missing from?
<mzanetti> #unity
<facundobatista> Hola
<MacSlow> mzanetti, oh... indeed...that's odd...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, thanks for the heads-up
<mterry> MacSlow|errand, I have questions about how to stop a PIN unlock dialog from appearing in some cases when you get back
<greyback> mzanetti: just minor comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/qtmir/sg-imagenode/+merge/240583
<mzanetti> greyback: cool, thanks
<mzanetti> greyback: what about the jenkins failure? think its a real one?
<mzanetti> greyback: some test segfaulted, but I don't really see how it's related
<greyback> mzanetti: I didn't check it out, assumed it might be the vivid switch that might screw stuff up
<greyback> none of our tests exercise the code you touched anyway
<MacSlow> mterry, stop it from appearing? don't trigger the notification! :)
<mterry> MacSlow, I'm looking at a situation where we get two SIM unlock dialogs, enter emergency mode via the first one, and thus don't want to see the second one...
<mterry> MacSlow, actually, let me confirm whether we get both notifications at same time or serially
<mterry> MacSlow, looks like serially.  So yeah, I'd like someway to skip incoming notifications...
<MacSlow> mterry, well you can use the close-method
<MacSlow> mterry, see lp:unity-notifications/examples/sd-example-incoming-call-canceled.py for an example
<mzanetti> greyback: fixed
<greyback> mzanetti: ta
<greyback> dandrader: hey just trying our your rotation stuff while I wait for desktop to compile, am loving the animation!
<greyback> dandrader: panel icons are wrongly placed after the animation though, aware of that?
<dandrader> greyback, yes, added a work item to the doc
<dandrader> greyback, also, Elleo just fixed ubuntu-keyboard. new package should arrive soon (https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+recipe/ubuntu-keyboard-shellrotation)
<dandrader> greyback, if you interact with the indicator panel, the icons shift back to their proper places
<greyback_> dandrader: stupid NM - "oh even though you're connected to an AP, I'm gonna move you to another AP for no bloody reason"
<pete-woods> hello unity8 people! if I want to do a gradient, e.g. in a scope header, has the syntax / namespace changed?
<pete-woods> oh wait
<pete-woods> it's just the error message that's confusing
<pete-woods> I had gradient:///#aarrggbb/#aarrggbb
<pete-woods> and instead of saying the gradient was invalid, it told me the gradient schema was unknown
<mterry> MacSlow, what would be the best way to fake notifications in the shell during a test?  I see some tests that use a fake model for a custom Notifications object...  But the actual mock Unity.Notifications plugin seems empty
<MacSlow> mterry, need to mock in a qmltest or an autopilot-test?
<mterry> MacSlow, I was thinking qmltest
<mterry> MacSlow, I *could* do some testing of just the menuitemfactory using a fake model, but had been planning on doing a full shell test
<MacSlow> mterry, hm... a full test like that only has been implemented on the autopilot-side
<mterry> MacSlow, I've been avoiding autopilot these days  :)
<MacSlow> mterry, the mocks (for notifications) on the qmltest-side are just for exercising the pure rendering/layout features
<MacSlow> mterry, I totally understand :)
<MacSlow> mterry, there are very simplistic action/button-invocation checks on the qmltest-side of things... but nothing is doing full shell-integration testing
<mterry> MacSlow, seems like a gap!  But a bit involved for me to implement from scratch for this one small rtm bugfix
<mterry> Maybe I'll just go for more targetted testing for now
<MacSlow> mterry, well the "gap" is still served by the autopilot-based tests
<mterry> MacSlow, right, not that we have no testing.  Just a gap on qmltest side  :)
<mterry> MacSlow, fair... I could do an autopilot test anyway
<mterry> they won't be dead forever
<MacSlow> mterry, you can borrow from lp:unity8/tests/autopilot/unity8/shell/tests/test_notifications.py
<robotfuel> mterry: I'd be happy to help you with problems you have when writing autopilot tests, let me know if you'd like a review if you have an issue.
<mterry> robotfuel, well it's more about our autopilot test framework giving sketchy results in jenkins
<mterry> robotfuel, but will do!
<robotfuel> mterry: I am working on fixing the failing tests in the dashboard. so hopefully they will be less sketchy soon
<mterry> nice!  :)
<dandrader> dednick, hey
<dandrader> dednick, how busy are you? working on any RTM task?
<dednick> dandrader: howdy
<dednick> dednick: none of the uber critical ones at the moment.
<dandrader> dednick, I need some help with the indicators in the shellRotation branch
<dednick> dandrader: sure
<dandrader> dednick, let me push the branch to ~unity-team so that you can work on it as well...
<dandrader> dednick, it's here. lp:~unity-team/unity8/shellRotation and this is the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ubuntu/demo-stuff
<dandrader> dednick, the problem is that when unity8 rotates, the icons in the indicator shift to a weird position
<dandrader> dednick, they come back into place only once you interact with then again
<dednick> dandrader: right
<dandrader> dednick, when unity8 rotates it resizes Shell.qml, which resizes the indicators
<dednick> dandrader: able to do it on desktop?
<dandrader> dednick, unfortunately I couldn't reproduce it in "make tryOrientedShell" :-/
<dednick> dandrader: ok. i'll take a look
<dandrader> dednick, thanks!
<dednick> dandrader: is the ppa for rtm image?
<dednick> dandrader: i take it that silo is not for rtm image? ie devel-proposed?
<dandrader> dednick, this PPA has packages for both utopic (thus rtm?) and vivid
<dandrader> dednick, but the feature is not targeted for RTM at all
<dednick> dandrader: i meant 14.09
<dandrader> dednick, so it makes sense to use on top of devel-proposed
<dednick> dandrader: but nevermind. just using devel
<dednick> dandrader: where does unity-shell-launcher come from?
<dednick> dandrader: can never remember...
<dednick> libunity-api ?
<dandrader> dednick, you mean in the cmake files? yeah, comest from unity-api
<dednick> dandrader: hm. package 'unity-shell-launcher=5' not found
<dandrader> dednick, where do you get it?
<dednick> dandrader: on the desktop.
<dandrader> dednick, did you "apt-get update && apt-get dist-ugprade"?
<dandrader> dednick, is your desktop on vivid?
<dandrader> dednick, if all fails, built and install unity-api from trunk
<dednick> dandrader: no, still on utopic
<dandrader> dednick, that explains it then I guess
<dednick> dandrader: but you just said there are packages for both :)
<dandrader> dednick, take the leap! :)
<dednick> never!
<dandrader> dednick, on the PPA there are utopic and vivid packages of the project modified for shell rotation
<dandrader> dednick, and unity-api is not one of them yet
<dednick> dandrader: ah. the u8 in the ppa does not include your rotation stuff?
<dandrader> dednick, it does, of course
<dednick> dandrader: well then!
<dednick> :)
<dandrader> now you confused me
<dednick> me too
<dednick> it shouldnt build utopic packages for u8 if i can't do it on my utopic machine.
<dandrader> dednick, right
<Saviq-codedive> we only bumped unity-api overnight
<Saviq-codedive> dednick, ↑
<dandrader> dednick, now I'm thinking about removing the utopic builds from the recipes. greyback_?
<dednick> ah
<Saviq-codedive> yeah, utopic is old news!
<dednick> dandrader: guess that the silo hasn't rebuilt since then
<greyback_> dandrader: if you wish. Can enable it again if we really need them
<dednick> fek. i'll do an upgrade in the morning. dont have time now!
<dednick> dandrader: ok, i see the problem.
<dednick> dandrader: stupid flickable is re-asserting it's control over contentX
<dednick> sigh.
<dandrader> dednick, are you able to reproduce it in qml tests or only on the device?
<dednick> dandrader: only on device now. i havent been able to build on destop
<dandrader> ah, right
<dednick> dandrader: flickable doesnt really like me messing around with contentX. it's a bit of a hack
<mzanetti> mterry: hey, will you add the test here? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/skip-second-sim-unlock/+merge/240737
<mterry> mzanetti, I was looking into it, seems we don't have a great framework for adding a qmluitests, but an autopilot test may work.  But then I got distracted by an important ongoing wizard bug and lunch.  I don't want to block the above MP on a test unless reviewers feel it's necessary
<dednick> dandrader: i've got to go for the eve. i'll take some more look at it tomorrow
<mterry> mzanetti, (I mean, I want to add that test anyway, but just if I don't get to it today, I don't want to block that MP for the next several days just on that)
<mzanetti> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/skip-second-sim-unlock/+merge/240737/comments/592058
<mterry> mzanetti, awesome -- yeah as you mention, apparently we don't test the SIM unlock dialog at all right now in our tests, let alone this special case of it
<mzanetti> mterry: did you ever notice that weird bug if you use the emergency dialer and then return to normal operation, the first right edge swipe animation is somewhat broken
<mzanetti> not sure yet what causes it
<mterry> mzanetti, no haven't noticed that
<Saviq> om26er, just quick feedback: onClicked: checkBox.checked = !checkBox.checked
<Saviq> om26er, not that I like having this in the first place (remember we talked that this should be an SDK feature)
<om26er> Saviq, oh, I have probably forgot our last conversation then ;)
<om26er> Saviq, also thanks for the simpler version :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-06
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hey ho
<dandrader> Saviq, just flashed mako with devel-proposed and have unity8 crashing with this on start up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8848881/  I think I read something about it somewhere. do you know what's the easy fix for it?
<Saviq> dandrader, huuh, do you have media-hub running?
<dandrader> let me "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". maybe the fix is not in the current image yet...
<dandrader> Saviq, oh yeah, media-hub is being upgraded now...
<dandrader> Saviq, works now :)
<Saviq> dandrader, still, shouldn't have happened...
<Saviq> dandrader, sounds like we messed up the deps somewhere
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wassup?
<Saviq> dednick, saw email from Kevin?
<dednick> Saviq: ya. looking into it now
<Saviq> dednick, ok, let me know if you need a hand
<dednick> Saviq: i thought we were relasing that silo into rtm?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't udnerstand why some code i did in GenericScopeView regarding visibility ranges and stuff
<tsdgeos> Saviq: was wondering if talking wiht you may help :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wanna mumble?
<Saviq> dednick, first into vivid
<tsdgeos> probably better yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<facundobatista> Hola
<dandrader> greyback, I'm having problems building unity8 and qtmir for the PPA as they're not getting the new unity-api
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+recipe/qtmir-shellrotation
<dandrader> greyback, the new unity-api is already in the PPA (https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ubuntu/demo-stuff/+packages)
<dandrader> greyback, but still qtmir and unity8 refuse to build due to missing dependencies. do I have to tweak their recipes somehow?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ? ^
 * mzanetti looking
<mzanetti> dandrader: I think its because of the ~ in the version
<mzanetti> dandrader: ~ makes it smaller
<dandrader> versioning hell
<mzanetti> so requires >= 7.94 won't be fulfilled with 7.94~foo
<dandrader> mzanetti, in unity-api you mean?
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> dandrader: use - instead of ~
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, thanks!
<kgunn> dandrader: or just add {time} to the end of the version, it will make it bigger
<mzanetti> yeah, but not after a ~ :)
<kgunn> right
<greyback__> sodding broadcom chip
<dandrader> mzanetti, so "7.94-0~164~ubuntu15.04.1 < 7.94"?
<greyback__> I'd use 7.94+{bzr}
<mzanetti> I think so... not entirely how the -0 comes into play
<greyback__> the "-0" always confuses me
<greyback__> 7.94-0 < 7.94
<Zhenech> why don't you depend on ">= 7.94~"
<dandrader> yeah, I just went with the default version rule that the recipe gives....
<dandrader> greyback__, what's the difference between 123-foo and 123+foo?
<mzanetti> Zhenech: because this is just a testing ppa and we don't want to mess with control file
<greyback__> dandrader: dpkg treats them differently - the exact details I don't know.
<greyback__> dpkg --compare-versions 7.94-0 le 7.94 && echo "yes"   - prints yes
<greyback__> dpkg --compare-versions 7.94+0 le 7.94 && echo "yes"  - prints nothing
 * dandrader write it down
<kgunn> wow
<greyback__> mterry understands this stuff. I just play it safe by avoiding the -
<Saviq> greyback__, dandrader, that's because upstream version 1.00 is meant to be higher than debian version 1.00-debian1
<kgunn> does anyone know how to simulate 1) a sim that is locked & 2) simulate locking on an actual sim ?
<Saviq> kgunn, not all SIMs support it at all
<greyback__> Saviq: *nod* makes sense
<Saviq> kgunn, but with phonesim you can emulate it
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah, i gotta at&t prepaid that has no locking
<Saviq> kgunn, AFAIK in the US you basically don't get lockable SIMs
<Saviq> kgunn, you can install ofono-phonesim-autostart
<kgunn>  /me tries
<Saviq> kgunn, and then you can interact with the virtual SIM, configure it in /usr/share/phonesim/default.xml I think
<kgunn> ah-ha, thanks for pointers
<Saviq> kgunn, actually /etc/ofono/phonesim.conf, don't touch the xml
<Saviq> greyback__, we have a bug for qtubuntu-media on desktop? bug #1390056 looks like a duplicate
<ubot5> bug 1390056 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 - error - blackscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390056
<greyback__> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-media/+bug/1389276 you mean?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389276 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "[desktop] unity8 crashes on startup at AalMediaPlayerService::setAudioRole" [Undecided,In progress]
<Saviq> greyback__, thanks
<mzanetti> hmm... my unity8-dash is stuck in a restart loop
<mzanetti> seems oomkiller kills it as soon as its started
<mzanetti> ubuntu-location-service using 1GB of mem
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we know about this or should I try to get more? ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's the oom score of ubuntu-location-service? found in /proc/`pidof`/oom_*
<mzanetti> adj: 0, score: 452
<mzanetti> this is rtm (not proposed) on Nexus4, aka the dogfooding phone
<Saviq> mzanetti, check in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8-dash.conf
<Saviq> mzanetti, does it contain an oom setting line?
<mzanetti> oom score 50
<Saviq> ok then oom killer is not doing its job
<Saviq> mzanetti, find tvoss and talk to him about the service taking all mem
<mzanetti> does a higher score mean it should be killed first?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<greyback__> Anyone have recommendations for a file sync tool where I can mirror a directory across machines?
<greyback__> preferably inside my network, not something like dropbox
<Saviq> greyback__, rsync?
<greyback__> Saviq: but kept up to date, not a one off
<Saviq> greyback__, http://sparkleshare.org/
<greyback__> Saviq: hmm cool, will give it a go
<greyback__> Unison just fails on me
<Saviq> greyback__, yeah, unison is not even maintained any more is it?
<greyback__> no idea
<greyback__> but I love the UI: "something went wrong" -> quit
<Saviq> greyback__, Conduit is another potential solution, but sparkleshare should really be what you need
<greyback__> oO it's written in Mono! evil
<Saviq> greyback__, hmm the ui, maybe
<Saviq> greyback__, it's backed with git
<greyback__> I don't actually care, I use Tomboy anyway
<Saviq> +1
<davmor2> greyback__: there is that bittorrent sync thing
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> interesting
<greyback__> davmor2: true, I heard of that. I just want *something* which mirrors files in my network, save me figuring out scp commands all the time to copy stuff around
<davmor2> greyback__: http://www.bittorrent.com/sync/how-it-works  kinda sound exactly like what you need :)
<greyback__> davmor2: nice, worth checking out
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, finally found the time to sort out the merge-conflicts with https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/replace-combo-button-fix-1384730/+merge/240283
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, so if you want to take another look.
<Lugal> Hello
<Lugal> does Unity still have the feature thats its sending search results to canonical, without letting the user know? or has it been changed?
<larsu> Lugal: yes (but it doesn't send results, it sends the query). You can turn it off in System Settings > Security & Privacy > Search
<Lugal> why is it not turned off at default? its not too obvious to all users.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok
<Lugal> and is it the only thing that sends something? or does other programms contained in Ubuntu have similar features?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, thx
<tsdgeos> Lugal: it's all free software, you should check the source code to be sure
<larsu> Lugal: no, unity is not the only program communicating with the internet...
<larsu> s/with/over
<Lugal> I am not talking about communicating, I am talking about sending private data
<larsu> what is private data to you?
<larsu> chatting with another person? Sure, that's sent to that other person (via whatever chat provider you have set up)
<larsu> doing a google search? That's sent to google...
<larsu> joking aside, I really don't fully understand your question
<Lugal> the filenames on ones computer can be private
<larsu> unity only sends the string you search for
<larsu> if you don't want that, you can turn it off
<cwayne> and not from the files lens
<larsu> right, thanks cwayne
<davmor2> Lugal: it's not sending private data if you use the scopes provided, if you use the home then it sends out searches but if you use the files scope it only searches locally and you can turn on and off searches too
<Lugal> for example   diary.txt  or    allMyPasswords.txt   or   patiens_data.txt   or what ever someone could have on a computer, he would not want cannonical to know about these file names.
<Lugal> or did I misunderstand something
<larsu> unity does not send the contents of those files (of course)
<Lugal> it sends the strings then I search for my files or only when I search for a programm online?
<larsu> the names themselves don't seem very sensitive to me
<larsu> when you search for "diary" on the home scope, "diary" is sent to canonical, nothing else
<Lugal> but other people knowing about the file names can make me a target for hackers
<larsu> no, not really
<larsu> but if you're concerned that the file names contain sensitive information, you have the choice to turn off that feture
<larsu> *feature
<davmor2> Lugal: or as we keep saying use the Files scope which only searches locally, not data sent out anywhere
<Lugal> if someone searches for topSecretCompanyData.txt  that could make him a target for hackers
<larsu> Lugal: how so?
<larsu> how could a hacker use "topSecrectCompanyData.txt" to intrude your system?
<tsdgeos> larsu: technically could use to to know you have such secret data
<Lugal> because another comnpany who buys the info from canonical would pay hackers to steal the data e.g.
<tsdgeos> which is irrelevant as davmor2 says
<Lugal> ok, ok, then another example
<davmor2> Lugal: it hits the canonical server encrypted so no-one can read that, it is then anonymously sent out to the search providers the results of which go straight to you, at which point do you think someone can read it other than you?
<larsu> tsdgeos: yeah, fair enough
<davmor2> Lugal: we don't sell info
<Lugal> if I play a game, and make screenshot with the name b0mb, and then I search for it, then some secret services can mark me as teror1st. and thats not what your users would want . is it?
<Saviq> kgunn, I'll add MacSlow's dropdown branch to vivid silo 16, this being the last remaining thing to land?
<Saviq> (for unity8 that is)
<kgunn> cool
<larsu> Lugal: dude, you just said bomb on a public irc channel...
<Lugal> u too
<larsu> I say that a lot, actually
<Lugal> but, I meant it only as an example
<larsu> ya, I get your point
<larsu> simply turn it off if you're privacy conscious
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: hey! why have i been volunteered to https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/replace-combo-button-fix-1384730/+merge/240283 ? i did only comment that it did not merge :D
<Lugal> but anyway its not fair for people, who dont know about the turn off option. and if you really need the infos, you could just make a voluntarily survey for your users
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, well I tried to "voluneteer" you ;)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: is this going for a critical, rtm, ota1, or what?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos: it's critical for rtm
<tsdgeos> but needs to be adjusted ^_^
<davmor2> Lugal: you know when you open the dash what does the big search box say?
<larsu> Lugal: the placeholder text in the search box is pretty clear, I think ("search your computer and online sources" )
<larsu> davmor2: :)
<davmor2> Lugal: then if you click along the icons at the bottom what do each of those say in comparison
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, what adjustment is needed?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i guess ti's fine
<tsdgeos> but if it's critcal, should say critical somewhere and be set by someone of the "Crticail deciding team"
<Lugal> I dont know
<sil2100> Saviq: ping
<Lugal> dont have unitz anymore since having reading bad things about it
<sil2100> Saviq: or maybe not, unping!
<Saviq> heh
<larsu> Lugal: why do you complain about it, then?
<Lugal> but is it true, that canonical gives the infos to amazon?
<Saviq> Lugal, no, your identity actually never leaves Canonical's servers
<Saviq> (identity == IP, nothing else)
<Saviq> Lugal, just using your browser is much more "dangerous" in that sense than using Unity
<Saviq> Lugal, you're being tracked by cookies, Google search, everything
<tsdgeos> facebook!
<davmor2> facebook, google+, twitter, any music service, any films service etc etc etc
<MacSlow> Lugal, you can e.g. use netstat on the phone, to see what's going out from your device
<MacSlow> Lugal, and nmap also works on the phone
<Saviq> MacSlow, this was actually about Unity7, but yeah, same applies
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok...
<Saviq> MacSlow, with the exception of the concern what Canonical then does with the data (i.e. nothing)
<MacSlow> Lugal, on the desktop it's even simplier
<MacSlow> simpler
<Lugal> but google/facebook etc track only what i upload, and I can still be sure my hdd to stay private, but when hearing that the makers of my operating system have interest of knowing my hdd content, then my last hope for privacy is gone :(
<larsu> if you don't trust the software on your desktop, you probably shouldn't be using software on it to find out what it sends to the internet
<Saviq> Lugal, that's plain FUD
<MacSlow> Lugal, you're using an openSource OS... that's the best basis for digging really deep, if you have trust-concerns
<Saviq> Lugal, Unity does not upload anything anywhere, only the query (meaning what you type into the search string)
<Saviq> s/string/entry/
<Lugal> ok, and is there  a way to find out with netstat what a programm send to the internet?
<Saviq> Lugal, google for "logging internet traffic"
<Lugal> ok
<Lugal> and one last question
<MacSlow> Lugal, common tools are nmap, tcpdump and netstat
<Lugal> are the programms in the canonical repo the same as in the developer website and in other distros? or does each distro has its own version of programms e.g. firefox, pidgin, thunderbird, vlc, ....?
<MacSlow> Lugal, 99.99% the same... usual difference are packaging-adjustments due to distro
<Saviq> Lugal, most distros *builds* it themselves, unless they're derivative, when they use the same binaries even
<Saviq> Lugal, as far as source goes, what MacSlow said
<Saviq> Lugal, any differences are, again, public - it's all open source
<Lugal> ok, thanks for the infos. cya
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi_: i changed a bit the updateRanges function on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/photoscopeimprovements/+merge/239834
<tsdgeos> also added a TODO of how to improve it for the future
<tsdgeos> which is on what i'll try to work after i review MacSlow's branch
<tsdgeos> comments more than welcome as always
<tsdgeos> MacSlow:
<tsdgeos> 309	- hints: {"x-canonical-private-affirmative-tint": "true"},
<tsdgeos> 310	+ hints: {"x-canonical-private-affirmative-tint": "true",},
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: also /*ActionModel {
<tsdgeos> ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, already fixed
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the action-model left-over
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i'm doiing tryOptionToggle
<tsdgeos> and i can't seem to click on the combo stuff
<tsdgeos> how do i use it?
<tsdgeos> or is it just that click is not wired anywhere?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the click on an option from the expanded OptionToggle does nothing
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, only with the testOptionToggle the click is checked for
<tatsuta> Hi guys! How can I send a notification with expire time??
<MacSlow> tatsuta, what kind of notification? From what type of service/app?
<tatsuta> notify-send to dunst
<MacSlow> tatsuta, under unity7 or unity8?
<tatsuta> I was just wonderung why notify-send doesn't support expire timeout
<MacSlow> tatsuta, notify-send implies unity7/desktop
<tatsuta> *wondering
<MacSlow> tatsuta, notify-osd (unity7) does not allow expire-timeout to be controlled by notification-triggering apps.
<tatsuta> why, my scripts need it
<MacSlow> tatsuta, that's a design-decision to avoid notification-queue-blocking
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: what does the getRaw function do in the test?
<tatsuta> So how can we overcome this problem?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ah i see
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, it's needed because of the missing unity-notifications, which implements that call
<tatsuta> I also have tried dbus-send with no effect
<MacSlow> tatsuta, like I said... notify-osd (the notification deamon/rendering under unity7) does intentionally not support custom timeouts.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: what do you think of http://paste.ubuntu.com/8853665/ so that tryOptionToggle is less weird?
<MacSlow> tatsuta, if you want to change that behaviour, you've to patch notify-osd
<tatsuta> Oh I see... Can I use another notification daemon
<MacSlow> tatsuta, or that
<MacSlow> tatsuta, the default one from GNOME still does support that iirc
<tatsuta> Thanks! I will google it.
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm ok with that
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: cool, plz add it
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: can i see this in action in the phone with real stuff?
<tsdgeos> just call?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yup
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the changes are transparent to the app
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ah... no wait...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm currently not sure if telephony-service does use the additional actions
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm not sure if Design chased telephony-service to add the additional actions.
<tsdgeos> LOL
<tsdgeos> untransltated strings
 * tsdgeos cries
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that is not funny
<tsdgeos> dednick: Cimi_: how do we handle translatations in ubuntu-settings-components ?
<tsdgeos> or we don't?
<Cimi_> tsdgeos, not for now iirc
<dednick> tsdgeos: no, there is no translations
<dednick> although we do have some strings in there
<dednick> tsdgeos: you talking about the message translations? "Reply", "Call back", "Send" ?
<tsdgeos> dednick: yes
<dednick> there's already a bug and branches for it
<tsdgeos> i don't see how any of the branches fixes "Call back"
<dednick> tsdgeos: ^ although the fixes are somewhat of a workaround
<tsdgeos> they pigy back on telephony-service to get the Reply translation
<tsdgeos> but the rest?
<dednick> tsdgeos: there is a branch for telephony-service, which supplies the button labels
<dednick> the ones in u8/usc are supposed to be fallbacks
<tsdgeos> ah i see
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-07
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what about getting https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/huddie/+merge/239831 in ? It'll save some compile time and maybe even make installation better
<tsdgeos> since maybe we save the phone from having dee installed
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, btw... looks like the combobutton replacement branch is going to be included after all
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, checked yesterday via email what's the status on the subject is with stakeholders
<tsdgeos> ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, also kicked off another build on jenkins... after I saw that there were still whitespace issues.
<tsdgeos> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat has happened to our header?¿?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wer?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: make tryDash looks specially bad
<tsdgeos> vivid
<tsdgeos> is this the UITK change we need mzanetti's branch for?
<mzanetti> hmm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ugh
<mzanetti> if it has multiple bottom separators, yes
<Saviq> yeah looks like it
<mzanetti> yeah... timp approved that header branch
<mzanetti> I actually thought he'll land it in the same silo or so
<Saviq> tsdgeos, .pot update for huddie do you think?
<tsdgeos> can do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: can you remove this probably unneeded change?
<tsdgeos> 309	- hints: {"x-canonical-private-affirmative-tint": "true"},
<tsdgeos> 310	+ hints: {"x-canonical-private-affirmative-tint": "true",},
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, sure
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, pushed
<Saviq> whoa, qmluitests green again \o/
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> now for autopilot :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, do you have to spoil the fun ;)
<tsdgeos> i'm like that
<tsdgeos> the party animal!
<MacSlow> :)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: so we don't do the delayed height animation anymore?
<mzanetti> ...
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: so basically with the new code
<tsdgeos> action with index 2 is just the text that is shown in the expander, but doesn't "do" anything, right?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, correct..that's what design wants
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: has spec or whatever been updated so people using this knows?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i have the feeling that the mousearea there should be an AbstractButton so that there is haptic feedback
<tsdgeos> and imho
<tsdgeos> optionToggle.expanded = optionToggle.expanded ? false : true
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, since nothing is using it yet, there's nothing that could break.
<tsdgeos> would read better as
<tsdgeos> optionToggle.expanded = !optionToggle.expanded
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i'm not saying breaking, i'm saying documenting
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the only "documentation" is the design-spec
<tsdgeos> ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, any the examples from lp:unity-notifications
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, and those I always keep aligned with the latest design-mockups I receive
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm using "optionToggle.expanded = optionToggle.expanded ? false : true"
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> i say i think i think the other reads better
<tsdgeos> but that's fine if you don't want to change it
<tsdgeos> the MouseArea vs AbstractButton i think is something we should change though
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, you just mixed up these two :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'll look into the AbstractButton
<mzanetti> greyback: hey, for the antialiasing we'd need that branch too. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/antialiasing-spread/+merge/240581
<mzanetti> it's an easy one though
<greyback> mzanetti, ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, fixed mentioned issues.
<MacSlow> amazing to see a jenkins-run on a unity8-branch with everything succeeding
<greyback> am I really too stupid to figure out how to restore one file with dejadup?
<greyback> "You can restore the entire backup with the Restore... button" - ok I see that
<Saviq> greyback, doesn't it integrate with nautilus or something?
<greyback> "or use Files to either revert individual files or restore missing ones" - where the f*ck is "Files" - I only have "Help" in the menus
<Saviq> greyback, nautilus is "Files"
<greyback> Saviq: that's retarted
<Saviq> greyback, you know who to talk to ;)
<greyback> indeed
<greyback> bbiab
<davmor2> greyback: totem is videos, epiphany is web, etc etc etc  it's all gnomes making it easier naming thing
<MacSlow> "Files" vs "nautilus" -> new user vs old-school user
<larsu> we're doing the same on touch, no? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<larsu> "Weather", "Music", "Share", ...
<larsu> I think it's just the modern way to name apps
<larsu> (that are part of the system)
<tsdgeos> larsu: it's not the modern way it's the "You shall not use other apps other than the blessed ones" way
<tsdgeos> because who in it's mind would use "somename" when you have "Videos" around
<larsu> tsdgeos: who forces anyone to use those apps?
<tsdgeos> larsu: the *name*
<larsu> the name forces?
<larsu> this is ridiculous
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> people is ridiculous :D
<tsdgeos> don't quote me on that ;)
<larsu> people use firefox on gnome even though "Web" is around
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, it's going on the quotes-page now :-P
<larsu> tsdgeos: and calendar apps on android/ios even though "Calendar" is around
<tsdgeos> larsu: sure, that's because Web is maybe not that good and because Firefox is a powerhouse name
<facundobatista> Holas
<larsu> tsdgeos: how about third party camera apps on ios? They're really popular
<larsu> tsdgeos: but the default app is named ... Camera
<larsu> I think it's just a "comes from os vendor"/"is a 3rd party app with its own branding" distinction
<larsu> since the os vendor doesn't usually need to brand each bundled app
<larsu> (they still do for high profile apps, such as browsers)
<tsdgeos> larsu: maybe
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: yeah this is really better than the old thing
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: would you hate me much if i ask for a single icon instead of two?
<tsdgeos> or you think it'd make the code les readable?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, single icon ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, where
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you have two Icon {}
<tsdgeos> but they are alternatively visibible
<tsdgeos> i.e. one is
<tsdgeos> visible: index !== startIndex
<tsdgeos> and the other
<tsdgeos> visible: index === startIndex
<tsdgeos> so could really use One
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... let me see
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the layout/placement will look weird
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you mean the code
<tsdgeos> to make it be either on left/right if it's index === startIndex or not
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, no... startIndexis for the passed in model
<tsdgeos> ok, leave it like this
<tsdgeos> it's one extra Icon{} only
<tsdgeos> and it's not like Notification is there all the time
<tsdgeos> wasting memory
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, one potentially can get only one such notification with the new OptionToggle at time
<tsdgeos> sure
<mzanetti> Cimi: hey, you in the office today?
<Cimi> mzanetti, nope
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll hardly go with my back in the next weeks... but I will if needed
<Cimi> mzanetti, is there a silo to test?
<Cimi> 4?
<mzanetti> Cimi: problem solved... did a hangout with design
<Cimi> mzanetti, is there also a silo we need to test?
<mzanetti> Cimi: no, not that I know of
<mzanetti> are we gonna land the list on bottom swipe for rtm now?
<mzanetti> seeing there's a silo for it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: we're not
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> unless someone overruled what kgunn said yesterday :D
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, which is the branch fixing the header?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: haven't tried, but https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-pageheader-api/+merge/239242 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i find it weird they are changing public api unless this is going to land on rtm
<tsdgeos> this late
<tsdgeos> but oh well
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I find it weird how that landed at all
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but it's vivid only, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, but well, how it landed in vivid? it's kinda easy to notice...
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, would you have some time to look at the remaining autopilot failure we have in ci?
<Saviq> /latefood
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, can have a look
<cwayne> Saviq: whats the key combo to invoke screenshotter?
<Saviq> cwayne, volup+voldown
<cwayne> Saviq: nice, thanks
 * greyback eow
<greyback> good weekend guys!
<mzanetti> Saviq: we can't run autopilot from a source dir any more, can we?
<robotfuel> mzanetti: where are you trying to run autopilot? on a phone?
<mzanetti> my desktop
<robotfuel> mzanetti: that hasn't changed
<mzanetti> well... it always runs the isntalled instance, not the one from the builddir
<mzanetti> if I uninstall the installed one, it won't work at all any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, ninja -C builddir install
<Saviq> or well, make -C builldir install
<Saviq> you need to have it installed *somewhere* (by default in builddir/install)
<Saviq> and that's where autopilot will look for unity8
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: see the CODING file
<tsdgeos> you need to set PYTHONpATH too afair
<mzanetti> doesn't fail on my desktop anyways
<mzanetti> I guess we could just delete that test anyways... well, at least the open_scop_to_right is useless
<mzanetti> as it just swipes the dash to the left
<mzanetti> while the open_scop_to_left does the same, and additionally swipes it back
<mzanetti> so one of them is definitely just a waste of time
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-09
<boghison> can someone help me with scope development?
<boghison> or is there another channel? this one doesn't seem active
<lpotter> more active on weekdays
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-02
<Saviq> moin
<ltinkl> hey
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: i was wondering if we should link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot from https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ and suggest people to use a chroot since basically the two envs we support are "unsupported/unstable for desktop"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not a bad idea indeed
<tsdgeos> ok, will see how i can articulate it so it doesn't look weird
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ltinkl found the test causing the sole makeExitStatusTest.makeExitStatus from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/1318/ :)
<mzanetti> licence header missing iirc
<ltinkl> nope, crash
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the license is a different branch
<mzanetti> yep... on it...
<kgunn> known? or new issue?
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<mterry> ltinkl, oobe silo rebuilt btw, sorry forgot to poke ya
<ltinkl> mterry, np, thx
<davmor2> kgunn: check if autoconnect is enabled?
<kgunn> davmor2: i can't get any devices to even show up as available
<davmor2> kgunn: meh
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-03
<guest123124> hi, is rc proposed building unity from trunk?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think you're the best person to review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/mouseEdgePush/+merge/276306
<dandrader> mzanetti, as it touches Launcher and DesktopStage code
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> dandrader, will check it out
<mzanetti> ta
<dandrader> greyback_, ping
<mterry> @unity let me save you folks future pain with this dearly bought lesson: if you are using 'expr' to do shell math in a 'set -e' shell, expr will return non-zero if the equation answer is zero, causing your shell to abort at very unexpected times
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> that sounds like you just had a fun debugging session
<mterry> mzanetti, it took me forever -- I was debugging the flash animation script, so it takes a bit of overhead per debug session.  And I just couldn't figure out why we were crashing in this function!
<mterry> Why oh why would you return an error case for zero!  expr does division and modulo math!  They return zero all the time
<mterry> mzanetti, good session  :)
<mterry> josharenson, I got to talk up hopes of unity8-greeter in show and tell session.  But didn't make any promises.  :)
<josharenson> mterry: haha I saw
<mterry> oh hah  :)
<mterry> It was the sexiest thing I knew was coming down the pipe
<josharenson> mterry: haha wow :-p
<mterry> josharenson, that is probably more a statement on me than the pipe  :)
<josharenson> hahah
<seb128> Saviq, unsure who to ask but do you think you could get somebody to review https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/lp1503693/+merge/276190 ?
<Saviq> seb128, we'll have a look
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<mterry> mzanetti, the xenial autopilot is broken right now?
<mzanetti> mterry, need to look into it, but yes, it's known to fail atm
<mterry> cool
<ahoneybun> anymore Unity 8 Next images?
<ahoneybun> need it to show off at a CON please :
<ahoneybun> )
<prasad_> Hi
<prasad_> My name is Prasad, and a software developer(C++).  And willing to contribute to fix unity bugs
<josharenson> prasad_: Hi, our bug tracker is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8
<josharenson> prasad_: we used to have a list of bugs that were good to fix as your first contribution, but I don't think its maintained anymore
<prasad_> Ok, I've eye on Unity7 bug#1154364
<prasad_> Or is this channel for unity8 issues only >
<josharenson> prasad_: either version is fine
<prasad_> How do I get started Will Cooke's blog (http://www.whizzy.org/2015/09/big-bug-bonanza-16-04-lts/) talks about Trello board
<prasad_> do I need to do formal request to look in to particular bug?
<josharenson> prasad_: It might be a good idea to consult w/ will cooke just to be sure you arent duplicating an ongoing effort
<josharenson> prasad_: but it seems that nobody is even assigned to the bug you mentioned... if you were to propose a patch, someone would review it
<prasad_> sure, I'll try to do that. Is just communication is sufficient to get message acrossm or do I need to use mailing list, too ? You can see I'm using IRC for first time, :)
<prasad_> communication here I mean.
<josharenson> prasad_: I don't know what time zone you are in, but this channel is most active during UTC+0 work hours
<josharenson> prasad_: so communication _here_ should be sufficient.. I'm just not necessarily the right person
<josharenson> prasad_: I'd wait until more people are online to ask more questions, but in the meantime, get to know that bug, reproduce it, and try to make some code changes on a local branch etc..
<josharenson> prasad_: if you do come up w/ a fix, like I said, someone will review it and provide feedback
<prasad_> thanks josharenson
<josharenson> prasad_: np, questions/contributions always welcome :-)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-04
 * Guest42341 such a beautiful day, today. great for science and such
<Mirv> heh, I was going to "quickly grab" the unity8 audio role patch for the xenial Qt 5.5.1 build, but it depends on use_quick_24 which depends on use_sdk_13 so I'll just instead remove the two lines from QML files :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: since we regularly forget to run make pot_file do you think i should add items to the checklist in both submit and review saying "HAve you run make_pot if there's new i18n messages"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe we can automate that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: as in?
<mzanetti> sounds like a silo thin
<mzanetti> thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1359667
<ubot5> bug 1359667 in CI Train [cu2d] "There should be a hook mechanism available" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359667
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> but tsdgeos, have a test that updates the .pot and compares it with the one in source (ignoring newlines and header etc.)
<Saviq> but yeah, maybe time better spent on trying the approach proposed by robru in the bug
<tsdgeos> i agree with him that commiting from the build bots is scary
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> i think i kind of prefer the suggestion to have a test
<tsdgeos> or maybe just run make_pot as part of make
<Saviq> tsdgeos, don't want that, we'll get .pot updates with every MP
<Saviq> at least not unconditionally
<tsdgeos> ok
 * Saviq don't see a problem with build bot committing
<tsdgeos> actually i shouldn't eihter since it's what we have in KDE :D
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> but somehow here us doing it instead of a site-wide script makes me a bit more uneasy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh yeah, the debian/rules approach makes me cringe, too, would much rather have an explicit hook mechanism
<Saviq> but since debian/rules is really just a Makefile, maybe it's workable
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the question is, does the thing thar run debian/rules actually have commit power on the repo?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, don't think so, not today indeed
<Saviq> so we'd need the train to do something anyway
<Saviq> at which point might as well have a custom solution
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh well, they do run clean when bzr is available, so should be fine
<Saviq> but we'd need to have a condition on which to hinge whether we do it or not, that the train would make true (like an env var)
<tsdgeos> seems like that'd be close to "a hook" :D
<tsdgeos> faenil: i didn't set https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1431328 since i could never reproduce it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431328 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "build.sh --setup doesn't install build dependencies" [Low,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> so no idea if it's fixed or not, maybe you can try to reproduce it or give us some more steps?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: isn't it a bit bad to have almost duplicated code in Unity/Launcher  vs Greeter/Unity/Launcher ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, there's not so much duplicate, is there?
<mzanetti> it's a different implementation of a backend
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: quicklistentry, quicklistmodel, launcheritem
<tsdgeos> problem is they have small differences
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, well, that's the api definition
<tsdgeos> and the untrained eye can't decide if it's because people forgot to update them
<tsdgeos> or because it actually needs to be different
<mzanetti> obviously it needs the same classes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, what do you suggest?
<tsdgeos> e.g. one has
<tsdgeos> if (countVisible) setAlerting(true);
<Saviq> maybe we can abuse Qt/QML revisions? :)
<tsdgeos> and the other has not
<Saviq> and export Unity.Launcher with rev 1, and Greeter.Unity.Launcher with rev 2?
<tsdgeos> and i guess this is a "correct" difference for greeter vs non-greeter
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes... well, the bigger difference is actually how the models are filled
<mzanetti> one has access to the system, the other only to accounts-service
<tsdgeos> right
<faenil> tsdgeos: sorry, I'll try again and see if it works now.
<tsdgeos> i guess we could share those 3 files in a lib
<tsdgeos> but maybe it's me just being annoyin :D
<Saviq> since nobody related to what I wrote, maybe it's just too crazy, but mzanetti, tsdgeos maybe we can abuse Qt's revision mechanism and export different revisions to Unity. and to Greeter.Unity.? or did you not respond because you hate that idea? ;)
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> tbh I'd need to read up on that first to form an opinion
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think it's unneeded since it's basically C++ code that is dupe, we can "fix" with simpler solutions if we think is a problem
<mzanetti> Saviq, you mean just using different import versions?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, basically, you can declare the same method multiple times, marking them with a different revision
<Saviq> mzanetti, then, as you register the plugin, you say which revision you want
<mzanetti> ah so we'd have just one plugin, which implements some methods multiple times
<mzanetti> sounds like it could work...
<Saviq> so you can have two different implementations of the same method in the same .so, and depending on which plugin you import you get one or the other
<Saviq> s/which plugin you import/which import you use/
<mzanetti> but also sounds like you better test that first as for sure you'll run into corner cases
<ThijsWouters> \close
<Saviq> oh sure, and maybe not even in this case, but we should keep that possibility in mind
<mzanetti> yes... I really need to use that at some point... when you write apps usually that revisioning stuff is not really needed...
<Saviq> yeah, it's usually only useful for backwards compat
<Saviq> so not really for unity8 either
<Saviq> we *could* think of applying that to all the bits that implement unity-api APIs, but probably too early for that still
<faenil> tsdgeos: ah that's why I didn't provide any info, you replied "it's the first run of build.sh that installs the build deps" but in the comment above I say that I ran build.sh -s and then build.sh
<Saviq> faenil, let me come to you :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/lp1503693/+merge/276190 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: as in, confirm the bug exists and this workarounds it?
<tsdgeos> fix the qt bug?
<tsdgeos> or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, seb128 asked for a review of ↑, but if we can fix the Qt bug, might be better ;)
<seb128> Saviq, +1!
<tsdgeos> "can fix" is a pretty broad statement :D
<tsdgeos> i'm sure we can fix it, but it may take much more than those 3 lines :D
<tsdgeos> but anyway yes i'll have a look
<tsdgeos> i already had a look to it tbh
<tsdgeos> but i'll have a second and approve if that's what you guys want
<mterry> greyback_, heyo, poke about the no-touch-no-lifecycle branches.  They are in our silo, but I realized they aren't approved yet.  Would like to get them cleared, since other branches have started to pre-req them
<Prasad> Hi, is anybody working on fix for bug # 1154364
<greyback_> mterry: on it
<mterry> thx!
<mterry> greyback_, also I made a small change to the unity-api branch after you had approved it -- Saviq caught me not incrementing the VERSION for unity-shell-application
<mterry> greyback_, so might want to give that a look over again
<greyback_> ok
<Prasad> Hi, I'm a C++ software , and willing to contribute to unity bug fixes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so do we want cimi to run make pot_file on lp:~cimi/unity8/preview-sharing or lading it "broken" and update it later?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll rebuild silo 21 so yeah
<Saviq> cimi, ↑
<cimi> Saviq, oki
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/coding_update/+merge/276662 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, +1 for less redundancy
<cimi> tsdgeos, I like having some information already in the package, shall we leave a bit and point to the website for "more details"?
<cimi> like, usually when I download some new source code, I grep for README/HACKING for quick build instructions
<tsdgeos> cimi: what would you leave of what i removed?
<cimi> tsdgeos, maybe just build and a simple run
<tsdgeos> dandrader: your "let's keep it closer to the code so it's update" has been proved wrong
<tsdgeos> the web is up to date, that file is not
<tsdgeos> true is that i updated the web so i'm half cheating
<tsdgeos> but it was still more up to date that the file
<tsdgeos> before i updated it more
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you need special rights to edit that web page? it's not even a wiki
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yes it's not a wiki
<tsdgeos> it's a wordpress instance
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I recall mhall119 was trying to get it up to date before...
<dandrader> but a hard job as he's not involved in the daily development
<Saviq> it should probably be in our source and updated from there automagically on the website
<mhall119> dandrader: you just need to be in the right LP team and then go to unity.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/
<dandrader> Saviq, that's my opinion as well
<mhall119> ~unity-website-editors is the team
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ideality is nice, who's going to write that wordpress plugin ? :D
<tsdgeos> dandrader: Saviq: we could link from the web to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/CODING
<tsdgeos> it's less fancy
<tsdgeos> would also saves us from having to update stuff twice
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm sure there is a wordpress plugin that imports rst or something from a url already
<Saviq> and that url could very well be ↑
<dandrader> We could just ensure that CODING file follows some lightweight markup language and ta da!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you moved https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/sdk1.3_newUbuntuShape/+merge/271610 to needs review because of the flaky test, should we move back to approved? i remmeber you mentioning something about the flaky not being clocking?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, will do
<mterry> greyback_, thanks for reviews!
<mterry> tsdgeos, you approved the slim greeter branch?
<tsdgeos> mterry: wrong click
<tsdgeos> mterry: it should be back on needs review
<mterry> josharenson, btw I'm reviewing slim greeter as we speak
<tsdgeos> plrease double check
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh cool, LP must not have sent me email yet.  I'm reviewing the branch now actually
<josharenson> mterry: cool, you saw the conversation I just had w/ tsdgeos in #unity?
<mterry> mmm, no will read
<mterry> josharenson, ah cool
<tsdgeos> josharenson: mterry: the CI just passed :)
<mterry> josharenson, will avoid complaining about any qmluitest failures then
<mterry> oh good
<josharenson> tsdgeos: cool maybe the thing I did last night worked then... chmodded the runtests.sh
<mterry> josharenson, so in terms of testing...  I'm confirming that there are no regressions on phone, and then confirming that the new greeter works on my desktop?  Anything else?
<mterry> I guess test each of the modes real quick maybe
<josharenson> mterry: uhhh I tested multi monitor... you can take my word for that
<cimi> tsdgeos, you got my message about two columns?
<tsdgeos> cimi: i did
<tsdgeos> but there was "no message" D
<tsdgeos> just a forward
<tsdgeos> what do i do with it?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I wrote here but probable I was disconnected
<cimi> tsdgeos, design asked me to increase those paddings
<cimi> as you read the mail
<cimi> tsdgeos, also, potfiles were updated too in the branch you needreviewed
<tsdgeos> cimi: in the past or just now?
<cimi> 20 mins ago
<tsdgeos> cimi: forgot to push?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I did
<tsdgeos> wait i'm looking at the wrong MR
<cimi> "meh" :D
<tsdgeos> back to approved
<cimi> cool
<tsdgeos> cimi: be careful when moving those margins
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah...
<tsdgeos> they'll complain later again when the composition is differnet :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, do we have any code or place that gets enabled for two column layout?
<cimi> is everything in Preview.qml?
<tsdgeos> not sure what you mean
<tsdgeos> Preview.qml decides the number of columns yes
<tsdgeos> property int columns: width >= units.gu(80) ? 2 : 1
<tsdgeos> should be readonly if you're going to modify that file
<larsu> Saviq: are you planning on landing the gsettings-qt patch?
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk, I've moved the code over to Dialogs.qml... not sure if it's really better, but the argument to take some load from Shell.qml is a good one
<Saviq> larsu, I didn't, do you want us to?
<larsu> Saviq: yes please, unless seb128 wants to...
<kgunn> mzanetti: trying to locate a bug i think you logged, i couldn't find it, but in windowed mode/monitor connect u-s-c cpu is high ?
<kgunn> maybe i dreamed that
<Saviq> kgunn, bug #1499039
<ubot5> bug 1499039 in mir (Ubuntu) "compositing never stops when external monitor is connected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499039
<mzanetti> kgunn, I think Saviq logged it in the end, but I have seen the issue too
<Saviq> seb128, could you take care of that landing please? I'm already on the naughty list in the train ;)
<mzanetti> haha
<cimi> ltinkl, you around?
<seb128> Saviq, can do
<jcastro> hi guys, I'm in xenial on the unity8 session
<jcastro> the one problem is it seems the lock screen is over the desktop
<jcastro> so when I click on the launcher to launch apps I don't see them launching
<jcastro> I suspect they're behind the lock screen
<jcastro> putting my password in the lock screen turns the entire screen black, so I don't think that's what is supposed to happen
<Saviq> jcastro, what release?
<jcastro> the latest in xenial, let me check
<Saviq> jcastro, can you try a different user
<jcastro> Saviq: 8.11+15.10.20151021-0ubuntu1 is the version of the unity8 package
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> same thing with a new test user
<jcastro> with either user I can't get past the unity8 lock screen
<Saviq> jcastro, and you installed via unity8-desktop-session-mir?
<jcastro> yep
<Saviq> jcastro, and you select the unity8 session in the greeter?
<Saviq> jcastro, can you clear ~/.cache/upstart/*, try again and see what you find there
<jcastro> no change
<Saviq> jcastro, didn't mean that would fix, but the logs could help then
<jcastro> oh! ok I have a session, will investigate and come back later
<jcastro> thanks for the tips
<jcastro> also is there a PPA I should follow? I don't mind breakage, I'm basically setting aside a machine for U8
<Saviq> jcastro, no ppa, everything goes straight into trunks and xenial
<jcastro> man dude, look at all these logs, finally, a desktop that logs everything, I love you.
<Saviq> jcastro, plenty more to be logged, but yeah, much better than .xsession-errors, 'innit ;)
<jcastro> nothing reallu jumps out as fatal-looking
<jcastro> we need WARN: and ERR: for grepability :)
<pmcgowan> when we pair with a bluetooth keyboard do we suppress the OSK?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-05
<Saviq> mzanetti-, kgunn, silo 21 ready for QA
<kgunn> awesome! enjoy vacation Saviq
<Saviq> not just yet! ;)
<Saviq> but will, thanks
<kgunn> oh...one more day
<Saviq> that's assuming that Lufthansa's flight attendants strike that's starting tomorrow won't make it difficult (their association is "UFO" btw)
<kgunn> :)
<pstolowski> Trevinho, ping
<Trevinho> pstolowski: pong
<pstolowski> Trevinho, hey Marco!
<Trevinho> pstolowski: hey
<pstolowski> Trevinho, i've just learned yesterday about the plans of abandoning software center in 16.04
<Trevinho> pstolowski: yeah, so it seems the case if we can get gnome sw center in shape for us
<pstolowski> Trevinho, do you know what's the plan for the legacy App lens scope with regard to that change? there is a dependency on a software-center bit for previews of apps from the store
<pstolowski> Trevinho, and this is a significant bit of code in Apps lens affected by any change like that
<Trevinho> pstolowski: mh, not sure... I think you should ask more to robert_ancell
<Trevinho> pstolowski: yeah, i was wondering that, but also the idea was to remove some support to install stuff from the dash, if that didn't work with g-s-c
<Trevinho> willcooke: do you have further infos about that ^
<pstolowski> Trevinho, yeah, i thought that too... changing apps scope would require significant effort.
<willcooke> We'd need to speak to Robert
<willcooke> it's still early days
<willcooke> Does the lens use USC specifically, or does it use the xapian(?) database?
<willcooke> seb128 fyi ^
<pstolowski> willcooke, it uses xapian AND a helper python service exposed by u-s-c to get some extra data
 * tsdgeos wonders if we broke the dash header color setting and noone realized 
<seb128> willcooke, I mentioned it during the session yesterday
<seb128> willcooke, I think we overlooked the fact that the dash was using s-c bits when we suggested that we could drop s-c now
<willcooke> seb128, could you comment on the thread between you, me, laney, robert?
<seb128> k
<seb128> willcooke, done
<willcooke> thx seb128
<cimi> ltinkl: ping
<kgunn> Saviq: what is the pkg or lp project for the app store login page ?
<kgunn> ubuntuone?
<davmor2> kgunn: login is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client
<kgunn> davmor2: ta
<dandrader> mzanetti-, if an application is not "touch" it means it's "legacy"?
<mzanetti-> yes, as per the prereq branch
<dandrader> so how do I make a desktop-only (mouse and keyboard) application that is not "legacy"?
<dandrader> greyback, ^
<greyback> dandrader: we have no means to specify "desktop-only"
<mzanetti-> heh, yeah... there is no such thing as "desktop-only"
<greyback> yet
<mzanetti-> you might be able to restrict the app to mouse input only, or minimum screen size
<mzanetti-> but yes... isTouchApp is probably not the best term
<dandrader> reminds me of windows 8 disaster where the desktop was touch-oriented
<mzanetti-> otoh... do you think by the time we're ready there will be screens without touch?
<mariogrip> what is "Ubuntu Pocket Desktop"? i just saw it on the cdimage server.
<dandrader> mterry, is there a simple way to launch an app and have it not be considered a touch app by qtmir?
<mterry> dandrader, once silo 21 lands, don' set X-Ubuntu-Touch=true (but only if you're not submitting to store)
<mterry> dandrader, (in your desktop file)
<dandrader> mterry, ah cool. A just need lp:~mterry/qtmir/no-touch-no-lifecycle and its dependencies, right?
<dandrader> s/A/I
<mterry> dandrader, yup
<mterry> dandrader, those branches will turn off lifecycle management.  Other branches we have lying around may do other things based on that info
<Saviq> dandrader, best use silo 21 as-is, and https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity8/ as base
<mterry> Saviq, we still trying to land silo 21 for OTA8?
<Saviq> mterry, made it QA ready this morning, hope so
<mterry> (or was that never the plan?)
<mterry> Saviq, oh awesome
<mterry> Saviq, I want some of those fixes for my daily device  :)
<Saviq> mterry, I know ;)
<Saviq> should be good, finally
<mzanetti-> dandrader|afk, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/move-screenshots-to-tests/+merge/276798
<dandrader> mzanetti-, where's my mouseEdgePush review?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-06
<tsdgeos> merge \o/
<Guest42341> what?
<tsdgeos> all the conflicts :D
<Guest42341> :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti-: CI has the same problem i do https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-vivid-amd64-ci/1260/console
<tsdgeos> libunity-api-dev_7.101+15.04.20151021-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<mzanetti-> tsdgeos, I would think it might take a little while until the package shows up in x...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti-: that's not xenial, it's vivid
<mzanetti-> oh
<mzanetti-> well, I did an apt-get update & upgrade and it installed the new lib
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti-> had building issues before that too. already tried a rebuild?
<tsdgeos> want me to retrigger the build?
<mzanetti-> I'd try that first
<mzanetti-> yes
<tsdgeos> let's see
<tsdgeos> ah, no need,  you had made 2 commits more and it's already building :)
<dandrader> new release \o/
<dandrader> and new conflicts with existing MPs :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hey, can you re-approve the ones I merged?
<ultrapie> wow the latest unity8 broke everything
<mzanetti> ultrapie, ?
<ultrapie> dash is empty, wrong gu
<mzanetti> dandrader, by "wrong" I mean that there is a shadow appearing and then there's nothing coming in from the edge... not wrong from code point of view, but from a design point of view.
<ultrapie> all the qml apps are broken
<mzanetti> dandrader, I'll try to chase a designer
<mzanetti> ultrapie, works for me
<dandrader> mzanetti, what do you mean by "nothing coming in from the edge"?
<dandrader> mzanetti, you expect the tip  of the Launcher to start showing up while you're pushing against the edge?
<mzanetti> dandrader, well, given that there is a dropshadow going over the full edge, from top to bottom, it would suggest that an element of that size is coming in
<mzanetti> dandrader, that's ok for the left edge, because the launcher actually is of that size
<mzanetti> but it looks wrong on the right edge, given the spread that comes in is only a third of the screen size
<mzanetti> the dropshadow gets bigger and bigger, and by the time the spread comes in it just disappears into nowwhere...
<dandrader> mzanetti, the the spread thakes the entire screen (it blurs it all). and, besides, the whole right edge is active for the edge barrier detection
<mzanetti> but the blur doesn't come in from the right
<mzanetti> anyways, nothing wrong with your implementation. It's really a design thing
<mzanetti> will discuss it with them and come back to you
<dandrader> mzanetti, JohnLea told me just to mimic unity7
<mzanetti> just still haven't managed to catch one, even though I started pinging 4 hours ago
<mzanetti> dandrader, again, that's fine for the left edge... but there is no such thing on the right edge
<mzanetti> in unity7
<dandrader> mzanetti, btw, he's active on IRC, just talked to him minutes ago.
<ultrapie> mzanetti: unity8-dash.log > dash.qml:36 Refference error: window is not defined
<ultrapie> mzanetti: unity8-dash.log > dash.qml:265 Refference error: scopeStyle is not defined
<ltinkl> ultrapie, on the phone?
 * ltinkl seen that error too
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i was waiting for CI to run
<tsdgeos> scopeStyle "is fine"
<tsdgeos> been there for like 3 million years
<tsdgeos> window is a bit more scary i'd say
<ultrapie> ltinkl: desktop
<ultrapie> ltinkl: 16.04 with unity8 desktop mir session
<ltinkl> ultrapie, ok, logout/login again
<ltinkl> ultrapie, that fixed it for me
<ultrapie> let's see :D
<ultrapie> thanks
<ultrapie> ltinkl: nope, still the same
<ltinkl> :/
<ultrapie> mzanetti: unity8-dash.log > ... createCardComponent 70:37: QML CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/ubuntu
<guest123124> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1513852
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1513852 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 dash is empty" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> josharenson, top-approved!  :)
<josharenson> mterry: woo hoo!
<josharenson> mterry: it passed?
<mterry> josharenson, all except some weird xenial autopilot issue
<mterry> josharenson, but that didn't even get to the point of running tests, seemed borked
<josharenson> mterry: cool (sorta)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-07
<mterry> mzanetti: I'm looking at unity8's usageMode calculation -- is there a reason it compares current pointer count against the last pointer count?  (I'm thinking of the case where you connect a mouse to your phone, then connect your TV to your phone -- looks like we'd stay in Staged mode then.  If we get rid of that, we could have a real simple Binding that just
<mterry> checks if we are big enough and have a pointer -> Windowed, else Staged.  And not even bother looking at current value of usageMode either.
<mzanetti> mterry, yes, there is a reason :)
<mterry> I figured :)
<mzanetti> it's designed that way
<mzanetti> mterry, mainly: if the user manually switches to something, then this makes a difference on when the automatism kicks in again
<mterry> mzanetti: I thought we didn't support manually switching that anymore
<mzanetti> huh?
<mterry> mzanetti: I thought we went from that being an actual setting to that just being a cache location for where u8 stores its current mode
<mzanetti> mterry, no... there is a switch in the system indicator
<mterry> mzanetti: oh right, we do have that
<mzanetti> (which I think should eventually be moved to the display indicator but that's a different story)
<mzanetti> but in any case, that switch is here to stay
<mzanetti> mterry, that said, that whole logic still has a looooooong way to go
<mterry> mzanetti: yeah I think my case above is still a bug?  Looking at code anyway, maybe I'm missing something.  But I feel like this could be simpler.  (I'm hitting what might be a race condition on startup with the snap and its gsettings that this logic is choking on)
<mterry> mzanetti: I'll continue testing and see if there's a way to fix that makes it easier to read too, I feel like this is not the first time I've asked you that question above  ;)
<mzanetti> indeed
<mzanetti> mterry, I'd need to look into it myself again
<mzanetti> also dig out the reasons design gave me for this
<mzanetti> but in any case, right now it behaves as specced
<mzanetti> Saviq, can we haz this in the pre OTA-14 silo? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/spread-blur/+merge/309335
<ltinkl> Saviq, and this? ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/superKeyPressFix/+merge/307977
<mzanetti> ltinkl, hey, I got a mail from design that they reviewed the spread again, now that it's landed and sent me a mail with a list of things to fix. Mind reviewing this branch: lp:~mzanetti/unity8/spread-fixes
<ltinkl> mzanetti, sure
<ltinkl> mzanetti, got an MP?
<mzanetti> preparing as we speek
<mzanetti> speak
<ltinkl> mzanetti, cool, mind forwarding that email?
<mzanetti> ltinkl, mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/spread-fixes/+merge/310187
<mzanetti> ltinkl, mail should be in your inbox
<ltinkl> mzanetti, thx, does this also contain the short Alt-TAB fix?
<mzanetti> ltinkl, note that 2 points from that mail are not fixed yet. One I can't repro, the other seems to tricky to do in a rush
<mzanetti> ltinkl, hmm... I have submitted that in some other MP, haven't I?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yeah maybe... getting lost in those many MPs :)
<mzanetti> ltinkl, that one https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/delay-alt+tab/+merge/309339
<mzanetti> ltinkl, you happroved already
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yup yup
<Saviq> hmm didn't think to have a silo with those, but maybe we should indeed
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah, something for generic u8 fixes (we have accumulated quite some over the time)
<Saviq> testing 2106, might just pile on there
<Saviq> nope, test fails there too
<ltinkl> Trevinho, rebuilding 2106 again? :)
<Trevinho> ltinkl: oh, did you do that already?
<ltinkl> Trevinho, Saviq did
<Trevinho> ltinkl: yeah, in fact I checked the autdit log but didn't see that
<Trevinho> ltinkl: while I was curious why there was no complain about new commits
<Trevinho> ltinkl: cancelled though
<ltinkl> Trevinho, there had been, before Saviq rebuilt it
<Trevinho> ltinkl: good, I'll wait before approving it again then
<mterry> @unity this isn't in u8 code proper, but can someone review https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8-desktop-session/accountsservice/+merge/310005 ? (needed for snapped unity8 to see AS currently)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-08
<mterry> ELECTION DAY
<mterry> tedg, I'm guessing the answer is no, but maybe it would be easier to throw the answer to bug 1630997 into your signal branch?
<ubot5`> bug 1630997 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Provide a way to listen to registry changes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630997
<tedg> mterry: We don't really have a way for a lot of things today, was gonna do that when we get snapd events.
<tedg> mterry: Solve it all at once.
<mterry> tedg: got it
<tedg> I guess we could put API in, but it wouldn't be connected.
<mterry> That would be something...  Could clean up u8 at least that way.  But I suspect that would delay landing your signal branch, which sounds like you'd rather avoid :)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-09
<attente> greyback: hey, how are you?
<greyback> attente: hey, I'm ok, you?
<attente> i'm alright :)
<attente> just wanted to follow up because i'm not sure what the plan is for u8 to start using miral
<attente> do you know when it would be ready? or how it's coming along?
<greyback> attente: sure, the work is progressing. We've a silo (2160) with miral-based unity8, but working to add full child window support still
<greyback> attente: once we have child window support in that silo, I can ping you
<attente> greyback: great, thanks!
<mterry> tsdgeos: so is the claim is that the snap icons would load if they remade the packages with current snapcraft?
<tsdgeos> mterry: either current or "next world amazing"
<tsdgeos> didn't really understand tedg's comment
<pstolowski> mterry, ping
<mterry> tedg: ^ so if we remake these snaps whose icons aren't loading with the current snapcraft, is the claim that they would have working icons again?  (because current snapcraft does the right thing?)
<tedg> mterry: They have to not have the paths hardcoded in their desktop files, so just rerunning isn't the answer.
<tedg> mterry: Some folks have quite literally put the full path in their desktop files.
<tedg> Which is really, really wrong.
<mterry> tedg: ok... But you're saying this is an upstream .desktop packaging bug, not something we need to fix in our snap?
 * mterry wants to see a snap do it right, so he can see the icon show up
<tedg> mterry: Yes
<tedg> mterry: It's impossible to do right until snapcraft gets support for declarative files.
<mterry> tedg: do you know of any published snap I could install to see it actually working end to end, just for my own sanity?
<mterry> bummer...
<tedg> mterry: Right now you have to put the files in the meta/gui/ directory with crazy paths because they don't get evaluated correctly in any context.
<tedg> So, to be clear, I understand why upstreams put absolute paths in. It was the only way to "fix" the bug.
<mterry> tedg: is there a snapcraft bug to link to here?
<tedg> mterry: This is the old one, but I'm not sure if it's what they're currently using for planning. bug 1588359
<ubot5`> bug 1588359 in Snapcraft "No way to add setup files at build time" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588359
<mterry> tedg: so maybe I should just retarget bug 1639952 to snapcraft?  Let snappy folks worry that side of things
<ubot5`> bug 1639952 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "When running in unity8 desktop snap, icons aren't found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639952
<tedg> mterry: Works for me, it may start a discussion if nothing else :-)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-10
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/refactorWindowDecoration/+merge/310528
<mzanetti> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/refactorWindowDecoration/+merge/310528/comments/804840
<dandrader> mzanetti, done
<mzanetti> dandrader, nice. will just build and test it before approving, but lookin good
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks. wanting to reuse WindowDecoration on another item.
<dandrader> for the child windows work
<dandrader> (in child dialogs, etc)
<mzanetti> ah, yeah... makes sense...
<dandrader> DecoratedWindow is too specific for top-level windows I think
<mzanetti> dandrader, keep in mind that WindowDecoration will get *muuch* more complicated once we start working on the client side things
<mzanetti> I mean, it makes sense... to reuse it. but just to know where it should go long-term
<dandrader> ok
<mzanetti> that said, I suppose also child windows could have that sort of client side deco
<mzanetti> so it makes even more sense
<bregma> mterry, how would I set up to use the Unity 8 greeter in LightDM on my (zesty) desktop?
<mterry> bregma: should just be to install unity8-greeter package and reboot
<bregma> OK, here goes.....
<bregma> yup, restarting lightdm (ain't gonna reboot for that) and there it is....  now if only Unity 8 would run usefully on zesty that would be great
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-11
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/unity8/nochangerebuild/+merge/308027 ?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: changed to WIP. related to a silo to try to fix the arm64 new kernel issues which didn't however give fully error free results.
<tsdgeos> oki
<Mirv> 5.7.1 would include all the patches, if that would work good then that'd give hope for 5.6.2 + patches or 5.6.3.
<Mirv> if only I had time to work on Qt at some point, hopefully in January
<om26er> greyback: hello
<om26er> greyback: you work on window management of unity8, right ?
<om26er> It seems under Mir/Unity8 QML elements of apps report their globalRect relative to their window container and not relative to the display. This breaks autopilot for unmaximized windows.
<bregma> om26er, the whole concept of "relative to the display" is nonsense, if autopilot depends it then autopilot is broken
<Saviq> +1, autopilot should deliver events to a Mir surface with the relative geometry, only way to solve it
<om26er> bregma: it kind of is broken, NOW ;)
<om26er> Saviq: right, can we talk to unity to get geometry of a surface or do we need to go one level up... to Mir ?
<Saviq> om26er, you don't want "geometry of the surface"
<Saviq> om26er, you want to talk to Mir to send an event to the client directly, not through udev
<om26er> Saviq: interesting, in that case, do I even need to worry which type of event(touch or click) the client should receive, or will Mir decide that on its own ?
<Saviq> om26er, of course you do
<Saviq> om26er, or rather, the test does, because behaviour might be different
<om26er> Saviq: got any pointers on where I should look, to get started ?
<Saviq> dandrader, do we have anywhere we could direct om26er about injecting input events to clients? ↑
<dandrader> Saviq, om26er I heard about some mir api that can be used to query the mirserver (unity8) on the whereabouts of client windows on screen. and with that info you could inject the corret events on udev
<dandrader> om26er, better ask about it on #mir
<Saviq> dandrader, that would depend on the shell implementation though
<Saviq> I'm not sure that's the direction we want to go
<dandrader> Saviq, as soon as unity8 uses miral, mir will have that info, so that mir API will work (so I was told)
<dandrader> Saviq, I don't know whats the overall plan on that area
<om26er> dandrader: curious to know, in a confined world wouldn't injecting input events through Mir be a challenge ?
<dandrader> om26er, I thought autopilot was injecting them at udev level, so that's not affected by confinement.
<dandrader> but autopilot would need uber powers on a full-snap system for that to work, naturally
<om26er> dandrader: saviq suggests to stop injecting events through evdev and request Mir to do that on our behalf
<dandrader> om26er, ah, ok
<dandrader> still don't know much about snaps, so can't say any further
<Saviq> sure it is affected by confinement, same as the other approach (we'd somehow need to authenticate autopilot to be able to do this)
<greyback> sorry I was at lunch
<om26er> dandrader: the current aim is to just enable autopilot under Mir desktop (without confinement). The main blocker that we discovered just recently is that content within an app container have their globalRect relative to their window container and not to the screen. So that causes issues for unmaximized windows
<greyback> om26er: right, work needs to be done to enable that. As was said above, there is a mir api where a client can request the absolute position of its surface on screen.
<greyback> but for technical reasons, we need to use the miral-based unity8 code, in order for that api to function correctly
<om26er> greyback: ok, that brings me to the queston, can I use it today ? or should I wait for all window management to move to MirAL ?
<greyback> om26er: easiest is to wait for window management in Miral. Otherwise we have to do work for the short term, that we'll throw away when we land the Miral stuff
<om26er> greyback: hmm :/ I am kind of blocked as I was told to enable autopilot on Mir desktop before first Personal all-snap images.
<greyback> om26er: I understand that, I wish I had better news. You could help us with the enablement with the miral-based code
<greyback> om26er: there are a bunch of work items to be done for it, and we'd be happy for the help
<om26er> greyback: heh, not sure if I have the skills to help there. Is there a place to track what's remaining to be done ?
<greyback> om26er: not yet, but I can put that together
<dmj_s76> Trevinho: Wanted to get some thoughts on improving hidpi support for Unity wrt 16.04, 16.10 and going forward.
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: hey
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: what you'd like to get.
<dmj_s76> I've done some basic testing of https://code.launchpad.net/~kaihengfeng/unity/set-hidpi-scale-factor and verified that it enables scaling on a hidpi laptop and does the right thing with an external monitor.
<dmj_s76> (Still need to test across the rest of our product lineup, but initially I'm quite happy with it.
<dmj_s76> What would be your thoughts about backporting these changes to the Unity in xenial and yakkety?
<dmj_s76> What kind of updates does Unity usually get as far as LTS point releases?
<dmj_s76> This is part of a project at System76 to improve 4K/HiDPI support on Ubuntu.
<dmj_s76> Trevinho: ^^
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: ah, that one was something that I wanted to check further, I've not the hw here.. i Can simulate it though, but Andrea was looking at it more closely. The idea is ok, however problably it would be better to have such code inside unity-settings-daemon
<dmj_s76> unity-settings-daemon seems to specifically defer to unity for some reason.
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: however, if the change provides some fixes, we're now quite flexible on SRUing it to xenial (and yakkety, although this has less prio) after a staging period in zesty, so that we can verify it works
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: yeah, well... Actually it was mostly an error of the past I think... I should have done that in usd instead that unity... However if it's still possible to move some logic there is fine. Otherwise I'm fine to continue in doing this in unity
<Trevinho> (andyrock: on monday, read above ^^^^)
<dmj_s76> Either merging these changes or pulling in the changes from gnome-settings-daemon would be a fine solution from my end.
<dmj_s76> Either way, an SRU would be much appreciated.  We're looking to offer HiDPI soon, which means xenial and yakkety need to work well.
<dmj_s76> I can provide testing on hidpi hardware, external displays, and a number of non-hidpi laptops to make sure there aren't any regressions.
<dmj_s76> Trevinho: ^^
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: good, we can work out a solution... If backporting something from gnome-settings-daemon is a solution, then we can follow also that path being tested code... But g-s-d has the problem that it only integer scaling, as all gnome. We have floating point scaling
<Trevinho> or sort of...
<Trevinho> so....
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: that's a good conversation to do, and I'm happy to help btw... Ping me and andyrock next week, and we'll sort out the best solution.
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: you can also ask in #ubuntu-desktop so  we can discuss also with others.
<dmj_s76> Sure, I'll bring it up monday.
<andyrock> hey yeah we should understand why unity is a special case
<dmj_s76> Trevinho: andyrock: So installation and OEM firstboot should probably work correctly if the scaling code is in unity-settings-daemon
<dmj_s76> System76 can work around OEM firstboot in our mastering process, but just working there and fixing the regular install process for hidpi would be a plus.
